# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  08.02.10 - Depeche Mode - Дворец спорта, Киев

## d_night

*DM всё-таки приедут в Киев!*

Радостное событие ожидает украинских поклонников Depeche Mode в начале следующего года! По пока ещё официально не опубликованной информации, 8 февраля 2010 года группа Depeche Mode выступит в первый раз на Украине — с единственным концертом в Киеве. Предположительно — во Дворце спорта, рассчитанном на 9000 мест. В сентябре будет опубликована официальная информация о концерте и информация о стоимости билетов.

*Будем вместе ждать подробностей!*

----------


## Lator

Новость конечно обнадёживающая. Но верится с трудом. Когда-то Депеша уже собирались выступать в Киеве (кажется Exciter Tour), но потом передумали и отменили концерт. А учитывая что в нынешнем туре и так было отменено и перенесено множество концертов, в выступление на Украине верится еще меньше. Тем не менее, если это событие всё же состоится, билет куплю одним из первых. (Ох и цену ж у нас заломят, даже думать не хочется).

----------


## d_night

Ты понимаешь все возможно ...:

Thursday, February 4th, 2010
St Petersburg, Russia
SKK


Saturday, February 6th, 2010
Moscow, Russia
Olympiski

- Украины пока нет но и 8 не занято)

dot

Wednesday, February 10th, 2010
Lodz, Poland
Lodz Arena

----------


## d_night

Depeche Mode приедут в Россию в 2010-м

Depeche Mode расширили график концертного тура в поддержку новой пластинки «Sounds Of The Universe», добавив в свое расписание два концерта в России. Правда, российским поклонникам группы придется запастись терпением: «депешА» заглянут к ним только в начале следующего года – уже по завершении турне по Америке и второй части европейских гастролей. Итак, записывайте или запоминайте: 4 февраля 2010-го Depeche Mode выступят в Санкт-Петербурге, а 6 февраля – в московском «Олимпийском».

Входные - 1500руб.

Fan-zone - 6000руб. 

В россии не особо так дорого... думаю у нас  50 - 150$

----------


## Lator

Ну $100-150 еще приемлемо. Главное чтоб не больше. К этому ж еще нужно будет приплюсовать билеты до Киева (туда и обратно) и проживание в гостинице (за один день смотаться никак не удастся). 
Ну пока еще рано суетиться. Подождем официального подтверждения. Странно что новость пришла из России, а у нас полная тишина по этому вопросу. Ну да может им виднее.

----------


## d_night

> ...(за один день смотаться никак не удастся). 
> Ну пока еще рано суетиться. Подождем официального подтверждения. Странно что новость пришла из России, а у нас полная тишина по этому вопросу. Ну да может им виднее.


 А для чего же тогда существуют автобусные туры? :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

Это пока еще вилами по воде писано ) официально за них еще никто не взялся. А инфа взята с форума российского фан-клуба.

----------


## KarpovSergei

6 февраля 2010 года
СК "Олимпийский" Москва

Концерт группы DEPECHE MODE в Москве в рамках мирового тура "Tour Of The Universe" в поддержку нового альбома. Билеты уже поступили в продажу.


Партер - 5000 рублей
Фэнзона - 10000 рублей
Хреновые трибуны - от 1600 рублей

----------


## BOSOTA

А российский форум взял с сайта какой-то радиостанции. Так что концов не найдёте) может всётаки приедут... в Париже супер было... Не представляю сколько будут стоить билеты... 9000 мест и желающих на место!!!!!!

----------


## r2d2

о майн гот))))
люди, дождитесь 15 сентября... официального подтверждения на dot com
))))))))))))
и не ждите цен дешевле 100 уе в фанзону

----------


## Мариша_

Уже есть подтверждение на офсайте

http://www.depechemode.com/tour.html

----------


## Mephisto

Только хотел написать )

итак:

Monday, February 8th, 2010
Kiev, Ukraine
Palace of Sports

----------


## d_night

А Вы сомневались))) Верить надо тому что люди говорят)))

----------


## r2d2

вход 490
фанзона 990
трибуны от 690 до 1490
организатор то же что и МСК, СПб

предлагаю перенести обсуждение на https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13251&page=10

----------


## d_night

А чем эта тема плоха?
Билеты и трансфер с Одессы на концерт я организую(опыт есть) а обсуждение может быть как там так и здесь!

----------


## r2d2

там сборище фанатов

----------


## d_night

Берешь на себя организацию всего вышеперечисленного?

----------


## Lator

*d_night, r2d2*

Ну так к кому обращаться по поводу билетов и проезда?

----------


## r2d2

к уважаемому *d_night*...
заодно вопрос - билеты можно заказть и получить у Вас, или напрягать киевских товарищей?

----------


## r2d2



----------


## Lator

Товарищ *d_night*, возьметесь за доставку билетов? Или искать пути самому?

И еще вопрос ко всем: куда лучше взять билеты? (никогда не был в киевском Дворце спорта). Пока планирую фан-зону 1, но будет ли там удобно, не высоко ли сцена? Вобщем, откуда лучше всего наблюдать шоу?

----------


## Iрися

> Товарищ *d_night*, возьметесь за доставку билетов? Или искать пути самому?
> 
> И еще вопрос ко всем: куда лучше взять билеты? (никогда не был в киевском Дворце спорта). Пока планирую фан-зону 1, но будет ли там удобно, не высоко ли сцена? Вобщем, откуда лучше всего наблюдать шоу?


 Залежить від того, що Ви збираєтесь там робити. Якщо сидіти і дивитися, то краще сектори. Якщо ж танцювати, то фан-зони. Вони відріняються лише близкістю до сцени. 
Не знаю, яка там буде сцена, але на тих концертах, на яких я там була, то не вище за сцену в Одеському Палаці спорту...

----------


## r2d2

> И еще вопрос ко всем: куда лучше взять билеты? (никогда не был в киевском Дворце спорта). Пока планирую фан-зону 1, но будет ли там удобно, не высоко ли сцена? Вобщем, откуда лучше всего наблюдать шоу?


 в 2003 в фанзоне была давка. Все лезли в фанзону в независимости куда был билет....
по отзывам тех кто уже был на концерте - с трибун плохо видно мониторы

----------


## d_night

Билеты в Одессе можно будет взять у меня ! Так же мы решаем и вопрос с трансфером из Одессы на концерт! Информация по поводу билетов поступит чуть позже!

----------


## Lator

Давайте более подробную информацию. Когда и сколько? Куда звонить, подъезжать? 
Не хочется затягивать до Нового года. С билетом в кармане будет как-то спокойнее.

----------


## d_night

> Давайте более подробную информацию. Когда и сколько? Куда звонить, подъезжать? 
> Не хочется затягивать до Нового года. С билетом в кармане будет как-то спокойнее.


 Решение вопроса по приобретению билетов не заставит себя долго ждать я думаю конец сентября 20 -25 либо же уже начало октября их можно будет приобрести!

----------


## r2d2

в Киеве полным ходом берут билеты через Аншлаг

----------


## Lator

Насколько они действительны? (Я тоже присматриваюсь к Аншлагу). На оффсайте депешей указан только Партер. Alex Davie, с shout.ru, утверждает что оба эти агентства являются официальными распространителями билетов. На форумах возникают разногласия по этому вопросу, пока единого мнения нет. Но думаю что с Аншлагом проблем быть не должно.

P.S. Хотя, честно говоря, они мне не понравились. Звонил к ним, общался с девочкой насчет приобретения билетов и их доставки в Одессу. Сказала что билеты в продаже есть, но на все вопросы отвечала неуверенно, противоречиво, обтекаемо. То есть никакой конкретики.

----------


## d_night

Будут еще заниматься распространением Квитки.уа ... я уже пол Одессы с их подачи снабдил билетами на концерт The Prodigy завтра все подробно у них узнаю и отпишусь! До этого спрашивал обещали с 15-го сентября ...

----------


## d_night

> в Киеве полным ходом берут билеты через Аншлаг


  :smileflag:  Доставка 60 грн. гг есть желание приобрести?

----------


## d_night

Билеты как я уже писал выше можно будет приобрести ... конец сентября начало октября...!

----------


## TenЬ

предварительные продажи тока через инет или есть в кассах?

----------


## d_night

Скорее регионы через интернет ... Столица и так и так )

----------


## TenЬ

ну значит все намана...пойду в кассах возьму))

----------


## r2d2

> Доставка 60 грн. гг есть желание приобрести?


 можно подумать мы живем на луне.... 
позвонил друзьям ))))

----------


## r2d2

сегодняшний апдейт доткома:



> Monday, February 8th, 2010
> Kiev, Ukraine
> Palace of Sports
> 
> Opening Act: t.b.a.
> Ticket Information: www.anshlag.com.ua
> Tel.: +380 44 287 87 87


 ну и соответственно информация о зале и билетах:
http://www.anshlag.com.ua/event.php?Id=496

все точки над *и* расставлены....

----------


## Lator

Ох как свербит в одном месте  :smileflag:  Билеты в Киеве, а я - в Одессе. Пока дождусь - остаток нервов пропью и сон окончательно потеряю. А до концерта еще так далеко, и всё настолько призрачно и туманно....

----------


## r2d2

ну, мне в чём то легче...у меня билеты уже куплены... правда пока в Киеве находятся

----------


## ilonka_simpapulka

Вот это событие!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lator

Интересно, а на какое количество людей рассчитаны фан-зоны 1 и 2? Или туда будут стараться запихнуть по максимуму? Есть какие-нибудь мысли?

----------


## r2d2

я слышал о том что первая фанзона - 2500 билетов, вторая - 2000
общая вместимость ДС около 9000

----------


## Мариша_

Скажите пжл, стоит ли мне покупать билет в фанзону, если я еду одна и мой рост 150 см? или тогда лучше в сектор?  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Кисель

> Скажите пжл, стоит ли мне покупать билет в фанзону, если я еду одна и мой рост 150 см? или тогда лучше в сектор? )))


 Ну, у меня немного больше рост - на 8 см, но я не парюсь насчет этого - прыгать от удовольствия будем выше крыши, поверьте. Тут главное билет ухватить, тем более в фанзону!

----------


## TenЬ

давка будет еще та

----------


## r2d2

девушки, тут нужно понять чего собственно вы хотите)))
по визжать от удовольствия глядя на Дейвовские ПА, или просто поприсутствовать.

----------


## Me Myself & I

Интересно,кто-то с Одессы заказал билеты через Аншлаг??получил ли он их?

----------


## r2d2

> Интересно,кто-то с Одессы заказал билеты через Аншлаг??получил ли он их?


 из того множества фанатов которых знаю я, билеты покупались Киевскими товарищами.

----------


## Lator

Ура! Свой билетик уже держу в руках. Осталось только дождаться февраля. Теперь главное чтоб ничего не изменилось в планах товарищей музыкантов.

----------


## r2d2

четвертой отмены концерта с билетом в руке, мое старое фанатское сердце не переживет....

Never Let Me Down Again)

----------


## Lator

А для меня это вообще единственный шанс побывать на их концерте. За границу не поехал бы, в Россию тоже проблематично, а тут такой шанс выпал. Слушаю их уже 20 лет, а на концерте так до сих пор и не побывал. Пропустить такое будет непростительно.

----------


## Mephisto

> Скажите пжл, стоит ли мне покупать билет в фанзону, если я еду одна и мой рост 150 см? или тогда лучше в сектор? )))


 А почему вы едете одна? )

----------


## Мариша_

> давка будет еще та


 


> Ну, у меня немного больше рост - на 8 см, но я не парюсь насчет этого - прыгать от удовольствия будем выше крыши, поверьте. Тут главное билет ухватить, тем более в фанзону!


 



> девушки, тут нужно понять чего собственно вы хотите)))


 Спасибо, склоняюсь все таки к фанзоне. то что я мало что увижу это по-любому, но хотелось бы живой уйти ))

----------


## Мариша_

> А почему вы едете одна? )


 да чтото нет знакомых друзей  - любителей ДМ. хотя надо бы об этом подумать, да

----------


## r2d2

позвать на ближайшую встречу ? )

----------


## GoshaD

Мне 44,дочке 21,племянику 18. Хотим аж пищим. Куда лучше? Танцевать люблю но ездить в набитой маршрутке под звуки DM наверное нет. Что посоветуете? И ктото купил через "Аншлаг" билеты?

----------


## r2d2

о майн гот...)))))))))))))))))))
что за истерия с Аншлагом ????
Аншлаг является официальным продавцом билетов. 

Аншлаг заявлен на dotcom. 

Фанзона1, на концерте Depeche Mode   - это одесская маршрутка заполненная в 4 раза больше чем она может принять. 

Посмотрите хоть один лайв ))))

----------


## GoshaD

я смотрел. Мне понравилось. Но я не потел при просмотре))) Значит будет тунцувать сидя

----------


## d_night

> о майн гот...)))))))))))))))))))
> что за истерия с Аншлагом ????
> Аншлаг является официальным продавцом билетов. 
> 
> Аншлаг заявлен на dotcom. 
> 
> Фанзона1, на концерте Depeche Mode   - это одесская маршрутка заполненная в 4 раза больше чем она может принять. 
> 
> Посмотрите хоть один лайв ))))


 Поправлю тебя Аншлаг является организатором концерта на Украине а не официальным продавцом билетов ... и именно поэтому билеты можно приобрести пока только у них с 1 октября билеты на концерт поступят в продажу у билетных агентств  такие как партер и квитки.уа ... вот тогда то они и в Одессе появятся!!! В первой половине октября есть планы открыть 4 кассы в городе Одессе  что бы упростить процесс приобретения билетов на концерт !!! Вся информация будет немного позже!!! Не паникуйте билетов хватит на всех !!! Если почитать форум то тут пока что только 2 -8 человек активно общаются 3000 - 5000 человек я не вижу так что паниковать не стоит)

----------


## r2d2

не скажи... присутствие тут 


> 2 -8 человек активно общаются


  не есть показатель )))))

----------


## Lator

> тут пока что только 2 -8 человек активно общаются 3000 - 5000 человек я не вижу так что паниковать не стоит)


 Паниковать то конечно не стоит, но сколько человек просто не пишет в этот форум, или даже не знает о нем. Я регулярно просматриваю с десяток различных форумов, но далеко не во все пишу, иногда просто наблюдаю. Думаю таких людей еще много наберется.
Насчет билетов: читал несколько раз, что на зарубежных концертах иногда билеты распродаются в течение нескольких часов после начала продаж. Поэтому и торопился. Хотя у нас, конечно, далеко до этого. Далеко не каждый захочет отдать такую сумму за билет, особенно если он не является фанатом. Так что думаю в течение осени билеты еще будут доступны.

----------


## r2d2

на меня за последние дней 10 вышло порядка 10 человек, живущих в Одессе, фанатов, о которых я даже не знал) 
ну не пишут они на форумах)))))

----------


## Tanya Gzoludova

Где в Киеве продаються билеты?

----------


## d_night

> Где в Киеве продаються билеты?


 http://www.anshlag.com.ua/

----------


## Tanya Gzoludova

> вход 490
> фанзона 990
> трибуны от 690 до 1490
> организатор то же что и МСК, СПб


 Что значит вход?Это что надо заплатить за вход, а потом еще и за место?

----------


## Tanya Gzoludova

> http://www.anshlag.com.ua/


 Там заказ, а через кассу можно купить?

----------


## Mvolta

нет,это 2я фан зона,1я - 990

----------


## d_night

> Там заказ, а через кассу можно купить?


 Пока нет... с 01 октября билеты поступят в продажу в кассах а пока только у организаторов концерта!

----------


## Tanya Gzoludova

Ну что, уже есть в Одессе билеты?

----------


## Мариша_

> позвать на ближайшую встречу ? )


 
спасибо, я не буду в ближайшее время в одессе ))  (((
правда, я помню, как пыталась зарегистрироваться на вашем форуме, очень долго и все равно ничего не вышло )

и кто-то едет в Питер на ДМ, если да, то как вы решили вопрос успеть и в Киев, и в Спб?

----------


## Lator

На сайте Аншлага появились цены в VIP-сектор. Цены радуют своим оптимизмом  :smileflag:

----------


## r2d2

> и кто-то едет в Питер на ДМ, если да, то как вы решили вопрос успеть и в Киев, и в Спб?


 куча народа сдает Питерские билеты

----------


## Кисель

> куча народа сдает Питерские билеты


 Ну, да, теперь они за эти деньги плюс дорога в Питер - и могут купить виповские места в Киеве!

----------


## Мариша_

> куча народа сдает Питерские билеты


  :smileflag:  круто

----------


## luci29

можно еще раз о местах.на концертах не были оч давно,может кто был во дворце спорта...по цене тянем только 1-2 зону.ну 1я я поняла, стоя огромное кол-во людей,а вторая-сильно далеко?тоже стоя или там места?просидеть ТАКОЙ концерт ведь нереально....

----------


## Iрися

> можно еще раз о местах.на концертах не были оч давно,может кто был во дворце спорта...по цене тянем только 1-2 зону.ну 1я я поняла, стоя огромное кол-во людей,а вторая-сильно далеко?тоже стоя или там места?просидеть ТАКОЙ концерт ведь нереально....


 друга аналогічна першій, тільки перша ближче до сцен  :smileflag: ))
Наскільки далі... Ну... Я б сказала, що не набагато...

----------


## luci29

> друга аналогічна першій, тільки перша ближче до сцен ))
> Наскільки далі... Ну... Я б сказала, що не набагато...


 то есть если разница в цене для нас имеет значение,во второй зоне можно тоже поймать удовольствие?(увидеть услышать потанцевать и попрыгать...)

----------


## luci29

и еще вопросик,обратно на 11 часовой поезд наверно не успеваем?сколько обычно длится концерт?а автолюксы ночью ходят?если ничего не изменится с датой 9 го надо бы быть в одессе...
хорошая идея организовать совместную поездку.ближе к делу,с билетами на руках....

----------


## Iрися

> то есть если разница в цене для нас имеет значение,во второй зоне можно тоже поймать удовольствие?(увидеть услышать потанцевать и попрыгать...)


 Я була в другій на Агілері. І хоч народу було небагато, все спокійно було видно, але звісно на початку другої. Знаючи в принципі концерти в києвському ПС, то там і в кінці має бути пристойно видно. Те що буде чутно добре і фіг зна де на трибунах, також однозначно... 
М встигнете на 11 годин. А фіг його зна... Теоретично, маєте. Але різне буває. От, наприклад, концерт Іглесіаса майже на 2 години затримався. Але це форс-мажор. Тре питати про концерти в іншоих містах, скільки там вони часу виступали, а потім вже вираховувати...
Але автобуси, здається є і на пізніший час...

----------


## luci29

спасибо!ой как хочется чтобы все получилось!!!

----------


## d_night

> Ну что, уже есть в Одессе билеты?


 *БИЛЕТЫ БУДУТ!!!!*

----------


## d_night

> и еще вопросик,обратно на 11 часовой поезд наверно не успеваем?сколько обычно длится концерт?а автолюксы ночью ходят?если ничего не изменится с датой 9 го надо бы быть в одессе...
> хорошая идея организовать совместную поездку.ближе к делу,с билетами на руках....


 На данный момент организуется ТУР на концерт!!! Стоимость проезда 200 грн. туда и назад на комфортабельных автобусах "Setra" "Neoplan" "Mersedes" Бронь мест началась со вчерашнего дня !!!

icq :.................. 424366774....................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880...............
.........................8(о93)7744302............  ...
...........................7705401................  ......
Дмитрий.

----------


## r2d2

> и еще вопросик,обратно на 11 часовой поезд наверно не успеваем?сколько обычно длится концерт?а автолюксы ночью ходят?если ничего не изменится с датой 9 го надо бы быть в одессе...
> хорошая идея организовать совместную поездку.ближе к делу,с билетами на руках....


 тоесть на афтрерпати никто не пойдет ?)))
а ведь там по традиции должна появится группа...

----------


## Mvolta

когда будут билеты в одессе и будут ли?

----------


## r2d2

смотря куда билеты.... думаю если и появятся, то только трибуны

----------


## Mvolta

мне в фан зону, d_night вроде писал что билеты будут....а когда и куда..

----------


## r2d2

фанзон  - две.... 
и телефоны на этой странице ))))
звони и вымогай )

----------


## r2d2

а уж если нетерпячка, звоните в Киев, думаю знакомые там у многих есть... 
пусть Вам купят)))

----------


## Mvolta

да просто не хотела напрягать подругу из киева,но видимо прийдётся)

----------


## d_night

Да ребят если есть у кого возможность купить билеты в Киеве покупайте не ждите пока они появятся в Одессе! На сегодняшний день владею такой информацией что "Аншлаг" сами не плохо справляются с продажами и не желают никому давать возможность реализовывать билеты на ДМ... Раньше говорилось что билеты поступят в билетные агентства с 01 октября ... на сегодня информация что с 1 ноября... короче ждать нет смысла ... вопрос поступят ли они вообще ... не хочу остаться крайним поэтому покупайте не ждите... если что изменится я сообщу)

----------


## r2d2

соглашусь с Автором темы...... билеты разбираются аж бегом.... если есть возможность заказывайте через знакомых или напрямую.....

----------


## Подруга Детства

кто везет, не знаете???

----------


## r2d2

> Организована коллективная поездка на концерт Depeche Mode 08.02.2010 на комфортабельных автобусах Неоплан и Мерседес из Одессы и обратно.
> Отправление из Одессы 08.02.2010 в 10:00 с Куликового поля.
> Отправление из Киева 08.02.2010 в 23:00 от Дворца Спорта.
> Бронируйте онлайн!


  не... это нормально)))) на сайте аншлага ))).... везут Россияне... они же организаторы концертов в Москве и Питере

----------


## d_night

> не... это нормально)))) на сайте аншлага ))).... везут Россияне... они же организаторы концертов в Москве и Питере


 Да они вообще с ума сошли ... мало того что доставку по Украине поставили 60 грн. ))) Когда цены : Автолюкс - 15 грн. Ночной экспресс 7 грн. )))  С какой такой вот радости 60 грн. ???

----------


## d_night

Ага-га 199 - 200 это они типа нам конкуренцию решили составить))))))))))))))))) 199 на 1 грн. дешевле)))) Тьфу ... с ихними 60 грн. доставкой по Киеву поклонников могли бы по другой цене или вообще бесплатно провезти!!! ))) Я всегда при покупке билета делал 5 - 10 - 15 % скидки на проезд в зависимости от категории билета)))

----------


## d_night

Заявляю с уверенностью не буду я с ними работать ... ЖАДНЫЕ они не люблю я таких!!!

----------


## d_night

Наши автобусы:


Стоимость проезда на концерт группы Depeche Mode  - 200 грн.
Компаниям от 5 человек                                          -  - 5 % 
Компаниям от 10 человек                                        -  - 10 %
Компаниям от 15 человек                                        -  - 15 % 


Г-г что скажете?

----------


## r2d2

да....
эт они загнули)))) 200 грн. Или это в оба конца ?

----------


## d_night

> да....
> эт они загнули)))) 200 грн. Или это в оба конца ?


 у нас обычно туда назад а как у них не знаю )))

----------


## Tanya Gzoludova

Люди, где в Киеве билеты купить?В каких кассах?

----------


## GoshaD

А я купил уже! Аж 3 штуки. Теперь важно чтобы концерт не отменили и выборы перевыборы не "всунули свой пятак" в организацию концерта.



> Люди, где в Киеве билеты купить?В каких кассах?


 http://anshlag.com.ua/event.php?Id=496

----------


## r2d2

*Кисель, NeoZ* вы за билетами вообще собираетесь ??  Или пускай у меня полежат ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Кисель

> *Кисель, NeoZ* вы за билетами вообще собираетесь ??  Или пускай у меня полежат ?


 Сори, что не перезвонила. Не получилось попасть на твой хутор, как обещала, пришлось уехать. Заберу обязательно. Главное, что он есть!

----------


## TenЬ

Черт...не могу определится фанзона одын или фанзона два...

----------


## LGM

Подскажите, кто заказывал билеты через аншлаг, как у них доставка по Украине работает? Передают курьером или как? Хочу заказать, доставка 60 грн. за 3 билета получится по 20 - не так много.

----------


## LGM

> тоесть на афтрерпати никто не пойдет ?)))
> а ведь там по традиции должна появится группа...


 А где афтерпати будет проходить?

----------


## Me Myself & I

> Подскажите, кто заказывал билеты через аншлаг, как у них доставка по Украине работает? Передают курьером или как? Хочу заказать, доставка 60 грн. за 3 билета получится по 20 - не так много.


 Лично у меня это происходило так:
в пятницу я оплатила в банке счет,во вторник я перезвонила в Аншлаг,узнала когда ждать курьера.Сказали,что в четверг или пятницу.
Курьер,извините меня,болван(фирма Евроэкспресс)!Нет чтобы перезвонить заранее,узнать есть ли я дома,как никак в будний день в обед люди могут быть на работе,учебе,приехал на Поселок и названивал мне.Когда я перезвонила по этому номеру,мне предложили приехать за билетами на ул. Дальницкую, на вопрос,может ли курьер как-то со мной встретиться в городе или привезти мой заказ в пятницу,четкого ответа мне не дали,сказали,что уточнят у курьера и потом мне перезвонят.Так мне никто и не перезвонил,решили не рисковать такими драгоценными билетами и на следующий день моя мама заехала и забрала их!

Итог,билеты передают курьером,с билетами все в порядке,доставляются в целости и сохраности в течение 3 дней,проблема лишь в качестве обслуживания самой курьерской фирмы!

----------


## r2d2

> А где афтерпати будет проходить?


 пока в рассмотрении 2 варианта, любо рядом с ДС, либо на соседней станции метро (по расстоянию, в самом метро афтерпати точно не будет  :smileflag:  )

----------


## LGM

> Итог,билеты передают курьером,с билетами все в порядке,доставляются в целости и сохраности в течение 3 дней,проблема лишь в качестве обслуживания самой курьерской фирмы!


 Me Myself & I спасибо за подробный ответ! Я думала оплата как-то на месте происходит, теперь буду знать.

----------


## Me Myself & I

> Me Myself & I спасибо за подробный ответ! Я думала оплата как-то на месте происходит, теперь буду знать.


 Та не за что :smileflag: 
Оплата за билеты и доставку производиться заранее в банке.
Я вначале тоже волновалась,но все прошло хорошо.

Теперь дело осталось за малым-дождаться концерта!!!!

----------


## Кисель

> Та не за что
> Оплата за билеты и доставку производиться заранее в банке.
> Я вначале тоже волновалась,но все прошло хорошо.
> 
> Теперь дело осталось за малым-дождаться концерта!!!!


 Ага, сразу на второй день после второго тура выборов президента - праздновать (или наоборот - стрес снимать)

----------


## LGM

> Та не за что
> Оплата за билеты и доставку производиться заранее в банке.
> Я вначале тоже волновалась,но все прошло хорошо.
> 
> Теперь дело осталось за малым-дождаться концерта!!!!


 Да, не хотелось бы после стольких лет ожидания столкнуться с какими-то форс-мажорами

----------


## Lator

Давайте не будем нагнетать мрачную обстановку. И так самые плохие мысли и ощущения не дают покоя. А до концерта еще 3,5 месяца. Так и крыша может поехать.  :smileflag: 
Всё будет хорошо! ....Иначе не будет вообще НИЧЕГО.

----------


## r2d2

> столкнуться с какими-то форс-мажорами


 четвертую отмену концерта я не переживу )

----------


## Me Myself & I

Давайте силой мысли настроимся на положительную волну!!!! :smileflag: 
Искренне верю,что мы все попадем на грандиозный концерт Депешей в Киеве 8 февраля 2010 и никакие политические и форс-мажорные обстоятельства не станут нам помехой!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lator

Как интересно. Только что заходил на сайт "Аншлага", уже вывешали  новые цены:

*- Фан - зона 2 - 690 грн.;
- Фан - зона 1 - 1390 грн.;*

Остальные вроде по старому остались, хотя точно не помню. Если так дело и дальше пойдет, то после Нового года цены вообще выше облаков взлетят. Видать организаторов жаба начала душить, что мало запросили с самого начала.  :smileflag: 
А может они начали фан-зоны на более мелкие сектора разбивать (ближе/дальше)?

Вобщем, чувствую, сюрпризы только начинаются.  :smileflag: )) Ждем дальнейшего усугубления "эпидемии гриппа" и предвыборного маразма, а вместе с ними новых "сюрпризов".

----------


## Tanya Gzoludova

Успела купить по старым ценам!!!Фууух
А теперь вопрос, а билеты со старыми ценами действительны??????

----------


## Me Myself & I

Фан зону уж точно не разбить на более мелкие сектора!!!
Наверное,спрос туда очень большой,по сравнению с секторами,вот и повышают цену.Все равно покупать будут.

----------


## r2d2

- Фан - зона 2 - 690 грн.;
- Фан - зона 1 - 1390 грн

я рыдаю..... я в истерике.....
давайте еще введем дресс-код к билетам за 1400... косухи, белые ливайсы501, мартинсы......площадки и проч атрибутику.....

*Кисель*)))) тебе билет еще нужен ???? ))))

----------


## Lator

> Успела купить по старым ценам!!!Фууух
> А теперь вопрос, а билеты со старыми ценами действительны??????


 Действительно, как-то не красиво получается. На входе в первую фан-зону будет толпиться куча народу, у одних билеты за 990, у других - за 1390, а у последних купивших наверное еще дороже будут. 
А билеты, скорее всего, будут действительны все (если концерт состоится).  

P.S. Будет ведь очень интересно, если на входе заставят доплачивать, тех, кто купил билеты подешевле.

----------


## TenЬ

вот черт...

----------


## kinovino

да, билеты действительно подорожали(
вот инфа:
читать

----------


## Кисель

> да, билеты действительно подорожали(
> вот инфа:
> читать


 Да, особенно последний комментарий (в конце страницы).

----------


## kinovino

> Да, особенно последний комментарий (в конце страницы).


 так ну правильно, в общем)

----------


## r2d2

Комментарий грамотный, плюсанул.... У меня Варшава обошлась в 80 евро, Рига и Вильнюс по 90. так что стоимость по курсу на день начала продаж в целом по европейским меркам адекватная. Ток мы не Европа... (((

----------


## Кисель

> Комментарий грамотный, плюсанул.... У меня Варшава обошлась в 80 евро, Рига и Вильнюс по 90. так что стоимость по курсу на день начала продаж в целом по европейским меркам адекватная. Ток мы не Европа... (((


 Правильно, конечно. Кто ж так делает? Это кидалово, у меня знакомые ещё думали, говорили, ну, мы посмотрим, дороговато. А они взяли и сделали совсем дешево. Это что для российских фанов - велкам ту юкрейн? Если они таким образом нам фанзону чистят, мы их не просили.

----------


## d_night

... ЖАДНЫЕ они не люблю я таких!!!

----------


## r2d2

> Это что для российских фанов - велкам ту юкрейн?


  Нет, с российскими как раз все хорошо..... москвичей много будет, со всеми вытекающими

----------


## Кисель

> Нет, с российскими как раз все хорошо..... москвичей много будет, со всеми вытекающими


 Да, такое впечатление, что организовывают дополнительный концерт для них, а не для нас! Так и хочется крикнуть "Україна для укр.....!"

----------


## r2d2

не будем еще сюда примешивать внешнеполитический курс ))))
нам главное Never Let Me Down Again!

----------


## Marani

Неужели придется брать по 690?.. Врядли они цены снизят. Дотянула называется

----------


## r2d2

в нашей стране цены не падают..... ни ка гда! )))

----------


## TenЬ

да))
 так шо берем терь падароже)))

фак)

----------


## Кисель

Сижу гадаю - зачем депешам 400 кг льда в Киеве: http://ru.tsn.ua/glamur/shou-biznes/dlya-kontserta-v-kieve-depeche-mode-poprosil-400-kg-lda.html
Только услышала на М1. Кстати, половина билетов уже продано. По ТВ добавили, что концерт длится менее 2-х часов, а фильм с концертом можно приобрести сразу после оного.

----------


## Кисель

Никто не проголодался? Сайт Depeche mode Бара в Москве: http://www.dmbar.ru/everything-counts.htm
Прикольный сайт. Меню рулит. А у нас, вроде, такого нет.

----------


## r2d2

*Кисель,* ДМ бар в Москве, во всяком случае тот что был закрыт) в Киеве есть попытка создать ДМ бар... он существует с 9 мая 2006 . Но всем там очень далеко до Таллиннского )))))
да... вот интересная статейка от"Дуси" http://dusia.telekritika.ua/Kultur-Multur/12920

----------


## Кисель

> *Кисель,* ДМ бар в Москве, во всяком случае тот что был закрыт) в Киеве есть попытка создать ДМ бар... он существует с 9 мая 2006 . Но всем там очень далеко до Таллиннского )))))
> да... вот интересная статейка от"Дуси" http://dusia.telekritika.ua/Kultur-Multur/12920


 Опять же - комментарии к ней - уместны.

----------


## Tanya Velehova

дороговато, блин!  В России и то дешевле наверное... На прошлый концерт в Питере можно было взять билет за 30 долларов, фан-зона прямо возле сцены, хех...)

----------


## r2d2

> дороговато, блин!  В России и то дешевле наверное... На прошлый концерт в Питере можно было взять билет за 30 долларов, фан-зона прямо возле сцены, хех...)


 щасссссссс.....
на это турне в РФ билеты стартуют с отметки 100$ в Лужниках (Москва) 
билет в фанзону1 стоил порядка 500$. Потому не удивительно что после объявления Киевских цен в начале сентября Москва с криком "дешево!" скупила минимум 500 билетов )

----------


## Pearl...

Цены доступные- можно и сходить! только надо подшустрить...

----------


## $Alisa$

Могу сказать от себя. Была на этом концерте в Праге. Ребята, это невероятное шоу. Я стояла в фан зоне как зомби... Звук, исполнение, сам Девид, производит впечатление оргазма!!! Так что не стоит считать, дорого, дешево... Кто истинный поклонник, тот откажется от каких то слабостей и поедет на концерт.

----------


## lakosta

> Кто истинный поклонник, тот откажется от каких то слабостей и поедет на концерт.


 r2d2 поедет.....
он фанат)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Sharliz

> *БИЛЕТЫ БУДУТ!!!!*


 d night - если будете этим заниматься, то и мне пусть достанется, хорошо? Может будет организованно с проездом?

----------


## d_night

> d night - если будете этим заниматься, то и мне пусть достанется, хорошо? Может будет организованно с проездом?


 С проездом организованно УЖЕ! Один автобус собран собирается второй... выше по теме все написано ... а вот с билетами лажа ((( "Аншлаг"... зажали((( ссылка в контакте...http://vkontakte.ru/event11853805 там вся инфа о туре... :smileflag:

----------


## r2d2

такс ))) и у Вас по 200 ?  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> такс ))) и у Вас по 200 ?


 Читайте выше там очень подробно все описано  :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

блин шота в этот гребанный Аншлаг недозванится где билети брать еще?

----------


## yuiopkh

у меня есть один билет, кто хочет попасть на концерт обращайтесь 0674486994

----------


## r2d2

кстати, кто то хоть где то рекламу слышал/видел ??? 
вон Рамштайнов уже во всю пиарят, хоть они и в марте ((

----------


## Кисель

> кстати, кто то хоть где то рекламу слышал/видел ??? 
> вон Рамштайнов уже во всю пиарят, хоть они и в марте ((


 По-моему, в новостях озвученный райдер, наконец-то ротация клипов DM - это и есть предреклама, позже будет ещё, думаю.

----------


## d_night

> кстати, кто то хоть где то рекламу слышал/видел ??? 
> вон Рамштайнов уже во всю пиарят, хоть они и в марте ((


 А ты не заметил какие жадные орги))) Они на рекламе решили с экономить))))

----------


## Lator

> Они на рекламе решили с экономить))))


 Ага!! Цены на билеты задрали, инфа о концерте замалчивается, рекламу не крутят, всё покрыто мраком. Скоро все уйдут в подполье!

----------


## d_night

Меня другое смущает как они в Киеве на одну дату решили два масштабных концерта поставить?
Концерт Криса Ри и концерт Depeche Mode )

----------


## alleftina

> Ага!! Цены на билеты задрали, инфа о концерте замалчивается, рекламу не крутят, всё покрыто мраком. Скоро все уйдут в подполье!


 на скоростной (от ЖД касс до адмиральского проспекта) есть баннер с рекламой DM. так шо не переживайте, Усё будит!

----------


## r2d2

> на скоростной (от ЖД касс до адмиральского проспекта) есть баннер с рекламой DM. так шо не переживайте, Усё будит!


 кто будет рядом сфоткайте плз

----------


## Mvolta

баннеры есть ещё напротив космо и на сегедской

----------


## Lator

> на скоростной (от ЖД касс до адмиральского проспекта) есть баннер с рекламой DM.


 


> баннеры есть ещё напротив космо и на сегедской


 выложите фотки, пожалуйста, а то не хочется кататься, чтоб посмотреть.  :smileflag: 

а между тем билеты во вторую фан-зону кажется закончились.

----------


## Iрися

> кстати, кто то хоть где то рекламу слышал/видел ??? 
> вон Рамштайнов уже во всю пиарят, хоть они и в марте ((


 В Києві бачила біг-борди. 
У мене подруга навпаки обурються, що про концерт ДМ всюди чутно, а про концерт Кріса Рі - тиша  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Mvolta

фото не моё.вот такой баннер.они по всей украине вроде одинаковые

----------


## Iрися

точно. Саме такий бачила в Києві.

----------


## TenЬ

> Меня другое смущает как они в Киеве на одну дату решили два масштабных концерта поставить?
> Концерт Криса Ри и концерт Depeche Mode )


 мне кажется Крис Ри в пролете будет)

----------


## r2d2

второй облом с концертом ДМ фанаты не простят......

----------


## d_night

> второй облом с концертом ДМ фанаты не простят......


 Это ты к чему???

----------


## r2d2

к этому 



> мне кажется Крис Ри в пролете будет)

----------


## d_night

Ты думаешь Крис Ри может помешать проведению концерта ДМ... Я честно сказать когда увидел инфу о Крисе подумал что это конкуренция(

----------


## Кисель

А мы здесь, в нашей провинции, про такого и не слышали - про Криса Ри - :smileflag:

----------


## Липучка

скажите,пожалуйста,а что билетов во вторую фан уже нет?что-то на аншлаговском сайте про них ваще ниче уже не написано(((

----------


## Моня777

Всем привет! 
 На сайте Аншлага уже показаны цены 890-1490 грн... Так шо дешевые ( по 690 грн.)  билеты видимо закончились...
 Хотя неделю назад была показана цена 690, и мне перезванивала девочка и спрашивала --- Вам в во 2 фан-зону или 3-4 сектор?... Да дворец спорта не резиновый...

----------


## Липучка

"плачу"((( как же так?

----------


## $Alisa$

А Крис Ри уже отменили. Концерты только в России

----------


## Lator

> А Крис Ри уже отменили. Концерты только в России


 Осталось только Депешей отменить, и наступит Полный Пипец. Очень надеюсь, что этого все же не произойдет.

----------


## Кисель

Кстати, на mail.ru выскакивает реклама концерта Депешей - а вы волновались, что рекламы мало - будет!

----------


## Violat

Привет всем !
Кто-то может подсказать, как там с контролем (на входе) , мыльницу можно будет пронести ? :smileflag:

----------


## r2d2

э....
сказать сложно..... скорее всего ДС поставит модные металлорамки, или будут проверять ручным металодетектором. Но проверять точно будут. К мобильникам претензий не должно быть. А вообще на билете написано, что запрещен пронос аудио-видео записывающих устройств и фотокамер

----------


## IfGeNiY

Побывав на продиджи,так же само писали...)
А проносили и фото,и видео аппаратуру..
так что,думаю мыльница это не проблема
(сорри за офтоп)

----------


## Моня777

Ни разу не был в Киевском дворце спорта...Купил билеты в 3-й сектор 17 ряд... Там видно будет что-нибудь?

----------


## Iрися

> Ни разу не был в Киевском дворце спорта...Купил билеты в 3-й сектор 17 ряд... Там видно будет что-нибудь?


 Там видно з будь-якої дупи залу  :smileflag: )). Питання лише в якості  :smileflag: ))
В неті чимало схем, якщо я правильно пам'ятаю, то 3 сектор ближче до сцени. Значить вже добре. 17 ряд - високо, але також непогано.

----------


## Моня777

> то 3 сектор ближче до сцени.


 Да нет , третий сектор это дальний от сцены... Но все равно спасибо

----------


## Iрися

> Да нет , третий сектор это дальний от сцены... Но все равно спасибо


 Пішла глянула схему зала. Точно, я зі входами переплутала. 
Я саме в цьому секторі і з дальнім місцем дивилася концерт Іглесіаса. Ібсолютно нормально видно було.
Щодо фотографування. Що на квитках зазначено? Заборона проносити чи фотогрувати-знімати?

----------


## Me Myself & I

О,мы тоже в третьем секторе :smileflag: )6 ряд))))

----------


## e341

Объясните-фан зона 1 лучше сектора 1,2,8 ? Сектора сидячие места,а фан зона-стоячие))Как форумчане будут добиратся централизованно или сами по себе?
Спасибо.

----------


## Кисель

> Объясните-фан зона 1 лучше сектора 1,2,8 ? Сектора сидячие места,а фан зона-стоячие))Как форумчане будут добиратся централизованно или сами по себе?
> Спасибо.


 Кому как. Но я решила, что сидеть под ДМ не смогу, а на стуле танцевать и прыгать до потолка тоже не поймут, поэтому выбрала 1 фанзону, до вип не дотянула. Насчет добираться ещё не придумала, может ещё и командировку вымучу. Хотела автобусом, но с нашей непредсказуемой зимой стремно. Предлагаю отписываться всем, кто едет и что-то решать вместе.

----------


## e341

Да,но в фан зону может набится приличная толпа.А сектора всётаки на возвышении).Не был просто на подобных мероприятиях что бы их оценить.

----------


## Iрися

> Да,но в фан зону может набится приличная толпа.А сектора всётаки на возвышении).Не был просто на подобных мероприятиях что бы их оценить.


 Ну, з огляду на безпеку туди не продадуть стільки квитків так, щоб туди набилося  :smileflag: ))
Хоча, якщо попереду буть стояти високі фани, то таки видно може бути поганенько  :smileflag: )) А в секторах будте готові до того, що якщо ви встанете, то хтось позаду почне обурюватися, що їм не видно  :smileflag: ))

----------


## r2d2

старые фанаты предпочитают отрываться под сценой, в первой фан-зоне ))))

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Я вот на поезде собираюсь добираться. Не против компании. ))

----------


## Моня777

Я поеду на автомобиле... Задумываюсь о том, чтобы взять с собой трех-четырех(худых ) пассажира. Но это будет точно я думаю к середине января известно. Возможно будет и один лишний билет в третьем секторе...

----------


## d_night

*« SoF ♥ TRANCE »* *Автобусный тур из Одессы:*

Стоимость проезда -* 200* грн.
Компаниям от* 5* чел. скидка - *5%*
Компаниям от *10* чел. скидка - *10%*
Компаниям от *15* чел. скидка - *15%*

При предъявлении билета в ФЭН зону скидка на проезд -* 10%*
_
(Стоимость проезда включает в себя дорогу туда и обратно!)_

icq :.................. *424366774*......................
tel.: ..................*8(о67)1361880*..................
.......................*8(о93)7744302*..................
...........................*7705401*......................

Dumac Zabielin

----------


## DG

Простите, а по билетам, можно заказать у Вас?

----------


## d_night

> Концертное агентство "Аншлаг" является организатором концерта группы "Depeche Mode" в Киеве. По договоренности с Менеджментом группы "Depeche Mode" на данный момент "Аншлаг" имеет право продавать билеты только путем бронирования через сайт www.anshlag.com.ua (см. http://www.depechemode.com/tour.html).   
> 
> Вся информация о продаже билетов на концерт группы "Depeche Mode" в Киеве - только на сайте www.anshlag.com.ua!!!


  В очередной раз отвечу этой вот цитатой)

----------


## druzhba_narodov

машиной - это здорово))

----------


## Кисель

> машиной - это здорово))


 Согласна. Только не такой погодой, как 16 декабря в Одессе.

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> Согласна. Только не такой погодой, как 16 декабря в Одессе.


 А я, в свою очередь, согласна с этим.)) 
Поезд всё же надежнее.  Вдруг нас погода решит удивить.

----------


## Mephisto

> э....
> сказать сложно..... скорее всего ДС поставит модные металлорамки, или будут проверять ручным металодетектором. Но проверять точно будут. К мобильникам претензий не должно быть. А вообще на билете написано, что запрещен пронос аудио-видео записывающих устройств и фотокамер


 Это скорее от манагера и самой группы зависит если скажут что им пофиг - то будет полный дозвил ) а если не - то...будут гонять.

----------


## StarletAlexa

Продам билет на DM в первый сектор.

Вопросы в личку

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Ребята. Подскажите, реально ли попасть на after party? Если да, то как это организовать. ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ!!!!!! Спрашивала у друзей, никто ничего об этом не знает. Надежда на вас...

----------


## r2d2

> Надежда на вас...


 спокойствие и только спокойствие ))))
ближе к дате будет Вам инфа  :smileflag:

----------


## druzhba_narodov

о, это здорово! Вот только осталось запастись терпением))

----------


## limonty

Покупал билеты в Октябре через АншлаН.г. Примерно так же, как описывалось выше. Оформил заказ, на следующий день со мной созвонились. Выставили счет, я его оплатил через единственный филиал в Одессе какого-то Киевского банка, примерно через 4-5 дней со мной связались и озвучили дату прибытия в Одессу. Забирал на Дальницкой в офисе. Никаких предложений о доставке курьером даже не слышал.
 Планирую ехать своим транспортом с другом (расходы поровну). Но реально буду судить по погоде перед отправкой. Рассчеты показали: своим ходом- дешевле, чем поездом в купе, но дороже, чем автобусным туром - за свободу времяпрепровождения приходится платить! О пассажирах (1-2 человека) думал, но это зависит от погоды.
 Вопрос о ночевке в Киеве в стадии разработки- все зависит от вида транспорта! Если кто-то, что-то может предложить, буду рад.

----------


## ddeepp

Всем привет.

Ребята, на данный ивент будет организован специальный автобус, в котором будут только фаны депешей.
Автобус в 8.00 8.02.2010 выезжает из Одессы (от ЖД вокзала) и доставляет всех прямо к месту проведения ивента - ориентировочное время прибытия 16.00. У вас будет время погулять, покушать, полюбоваться зимним Киевом и подзаправиться перед самим концертом.
После окончания концерта, все довольные и удовлетворенные с сорванными голосами и оттоптанными ногами садимся обратно в автобус и едем на родину.

Цена вопроса - 180 грн (Одесса-Киев-Одесса).

Комфортабельный автобус: ДВД, ТВ, хороший звук (1 кВт), кофеварка + хорошая и веселая компания 
Кол-во посадочных мест: 49 (но есть возможность заказать более 1 автобуса).
Будете брать билеты оптом (например, всем своим знакомым и друзьям) поговорим о скидках 

по всем вопросам звоните:
093 719 19 87 - Марат
093 871 31 45 - Макс

не стесняемся и вступаем в группу вконтакте http://vkontakte.ru/club14318499.

До встречи!

----------


## limonty

> Всем привет.
> не стесняемся и вступаем в группу вконтакте http://vkontakte.ru/club14318499.


 Что-то-то у меня эта ссылка не работает?... Я должен зарегистрироваться?

----------


## Голуба

Ребята, подскажите, оплачивать счет нужно только в филиале Актив-банка, единственном, как говорит limonty на всю Одессу,или в любом другом ?

Не шарю в банковских операциях,а деньги большие. Спасибо.

----------


## ddeepp

*2 limonty*

да, чтобы просматривать группу необходимо зарегистрироваться вконтакте.

сегодня сдали билеты в печать - готовы будут в понедельник. 

звоните, узнавайте.

----------


## d_night

> Всем привет.
> 
> Ребята, на данный ивент будет организован специальный автобус, в котором будут только фаны депешей.
> Автобус в 8.00 8.02.2010 выезжает из Одессы (от ЖД вокзала) и доставляет всех прямо к месту проведения ивента - ориентировочное время прибытия 16.00. У вас будет время погулять, покушать, полюбоваться зимним Киевом и подзаправиться перед самим концертом.
> После окончания концерта, все довольные и удовлетворенные с сорванными голосами и оттоптанными ногами садимся обратно в автобус и едем на родину.
> 
> Цена вопроса - 180 грн (Одесса-Киев-Одесса).
> 
> Комфортабельный автобус: ДВД, ТВ, хороший звук (1 кВт), кофеварка + хорошая и веселая компания 
> ...


 Эй народ ставлю проезд 170 грн.!!!!!! ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )) Достали вы меня (конкуренты) ))) !!! и даже может быть дешевле!!! бороться не стоит ... )))) Настроение у меня хорошее в этом году... у меня до Дипешей и после еще ряд поездок еси шо оправдаюсь)))))

----------


## d_night

Те кто уже оплатил полностью проезд... разницу в цене верну в автобусе !!!


> Цена вопроса - 170 грн (Одесса-Киев-Одесса).

----------


## d_night

> *« SoF ♥ TRANCE »* *Автобусный тур из Одессы:*
> 
> Стоимость проезда -* 170* грн.
> 
> 
> _(Стоимость проезда включает в себя дорогу туда и обратно!)_
> 
> icq :.................. *424366774*......................
> tel.: ..................*8(о67)1361880*..................
> ...


 Да ... Я такой))) И кста двд шмвд этим не удивить))) своего добра тоже с головой! Насчет звука тоже выше крыши  даже САБ хороший стоит))))) Но зачем об этом ушки для концерта поберечь надо бы)))

----------


## r2d2

так, фанатское братство и сестричество )))))))
как обещался...
предварительная инфа про афтерпати:
в виду того что с Аншлагами ни баблом ни юристами мы мерятся не будем, будет проведена НЕОФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ (к организаторам концерта отношения не имеющая)
афтерпати под эгидой Украинского ДМ комьюнити. 
предварительно будет проходить в трех заведениях. Более подробную инфу дам позже. 
Enjoy  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

Наш АВТОБУС готов остаться на афтерпати) Это уже решено с водителем теперь дело за вами)

----------


## ddeepp

d_night
а тебе не кажется что это не честно по отношению к твоим клиентам, не было более низкого предложения по цене, так ты готов с них был взять по 200 грн. 
а как появилось предложение по-дешевле - так ты цену снижаешь.
клиентов надо уважать 

открою карты на счет скидок.

при покупке 5 билетов каждый билет обойдется Вам по 160 грн.
при покупке 10 билетов по 140 грн.

что касается остаться на автепати, то это даже и не обсуждается - готовы тусить до победного.

кстати, каждого пассажира ждет сюрприз, но об это позже .

до встречи, на концерте.

----------


## DG

Битва титанов )

----------


## ddeepp

именно титанов )))

----------


## d_night

Гг смешно! Ребят я готов вернуть ВАМ ваши деньги до копеечки... если компания вышеотписавшихся ВАС повезет за 140 грн. )))))

----------


## d_night

МОЯ ЦЕНА 170 ГРН.  дальше Ваше дело УВАЖАЕМЫЕ клиеты!!! )

----------


## r2d2

> кстати, каждого пассажира ждет сюрприз


 неужели автограф-сессия Depeche Mode? )))))
На меньшее я несогласный

предлагаю делёж шкур еще не перевезенных фанатов перенести в ЛС :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> неужели автограф-сессия Depeche Mode? )))))
> На меньшее я несогласный
> 
> предлагаю делёж шкур еще не перевезенных фанатов перенести в ЛС


 Ром, грубовато как по мне)

----------


## d_night

Ушел в режим тел. )

----------


## limonty

> Ребята, подскажите, оплачивать счет нужно только в филиале Актив-банка, единственном, как говорит limonty на всю Одессу,или в любом другом ?
> 
> Не шарю в банковских операциях,а деньги большие. Спасибо.


  Можно оплачивать в ЛЮБОМ отделении ЛЮБОГО банка...
Но комиссионный сбор при этом будет существенно выше.     
 Учитывая  и так не малую стоимость болетов зачем переплачивать лишние деньги?
 Если заинтересуетесь- подниму архив почты и сообщу точный адресс. Ориентировочно - район старого ЦУМа. :smileflag:

----------


## limonty

> Ребята, подскажите, оплачивать счет нужно только в филиале Актив-банка, единственном, как говорит limonty на всю Одессу,или в любом другом ?
> 
> Не шарю в банковских операциях,а деньги большие. Спасибо.


 http://www.abank.com.ua/viewpage.php?iid=213&lang=ru

 Отделение №10 в г. Одесса
 тел.:  0 (48) 738-06-42      
          0 (48) 738-06-43      
          0 (48) 738-06-44
 Одесса, 65012 ул. Большая Арнаутская, 49 
           Пн-Пт 9:00 – 17:30

----------


## limonty

> Можно оплачивать в ЛЮБОМ отделении ЛЮБОГО банка...
> Но комиссионный сбор при этом будет существенно выше.     
>  Учитывая  и так не малую стоимость болетов зачем переплачивать лишние деньги?
>  Если заинтересуетесь- подниму архив почты и сообщу точный адресс. Ориентировочно - район старого ЦУМа.


  Для сравнения: с суммы в 1000 гр.  комиссия -10гр или 1%, 
итого общая сумма: 1000+10=1010 гр
 В "чужих отделениях банков" комиссию узнайте самостоятельно, подсчитайте и сравните.

----------


## Me Myself & I

> Для сравнения: с суммы в 1000 гр.  комиссия -10гр или 1%, 
> итого общая сумма: 1000+10=1010 гр
>  В "чужих отделениях банков" комиссию узнайте самостоятельно, подсчитайте и сравните.


 в других банках комиссия - 2 %

----------


## r2d2

завтра в 19 выезжаю через Львов на Прагу...... 
аааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...... ))))))))))))))

----------


## DG

Благословляю!)

----------


## Голуба

Limonty, спасибо за ответ.

----------


## luci29

а каким образом будет решен вопрос если не все могут остаться на афтерпати и после концерта надо бы домой?че т я не поняла кто из организаторов проезда точно едет домой сразу(хочется уже определиться автобус либо на своей...)

----------


## d_night

Опыт организованных поездок подсказывает что лучше сразу домой! Тем более 8 -е февраля это понедельник ... не все же могут взять себе отгул и устроить выходной на 9 - е ! Скорее всего что мы будем ехать сразу после концерта домой!!!

----------


## d_night

8 февраля ... понедельник:
Место отправления: Итальянский бульвар \ ул. Лейтенанта Шмидта  (Ориентир МакДональдс на Привокзальной площади)
Отправление из Одессы: 8:30 - 9:00
Время прибытия в Киев:  16:00 - 16:30
Отправление назад:  Сразу по окончании концерта! 1 час на сборы и домой.)

----------


## ddeepp

внесу ясность. что касается оставаться/не оставаться на автепати.

спасибо, товарищу d_night, что сакцентировал на этом аспекте внимание.
решать будем мнением большинства. могу сказать, что пока люди хотят автепати в автобусе, по пути домой ... раз хотят, значит будем им автепати на ходу =) действительно, до вторника сидеть в Киеве вряд ли получится - поэтому будем весело вспоминать концерт уже по дороге домой.

кстати, обещаем фотосессию всех участников поездки ... чтоб было что вспомнить 

и ещё одно, мы будем отдавать по 10 грн, за каждого приведенного человека. а кто приведет 10 человек, возвращаем стоимость билета =)

----------


## d_night

Я провел ряд поездок по цене 200 грн. (с гибкой системой скидок) и ради одной этой поездки что то менять не вижу смысла эта цена придумана не мной ... на сегодняшний день это нормальная цена по Одессе! Так что возвращаемся к истокам : 




> *« SoF ♥ TRANCE »* *Автобусный тур из Одессы:*
> 
> Стоимость проезда -* 200* грн.
> Компаниям от* 5* чел. скидка - *5%*
> Компаниям от *10* чел. скидка - *10%*
> Компаниям от *15* чел. скидка - *15%*
> 
> При предъявлении билета в ФЭН зону скидка на проезд -* 10%*
> _
> ...

----------


## ddeepp

мы от своих слов не отказываемся, продолжаем работать в том же режиме + система скидок.
проезд 180 грн.
при покупке 5 билетов - 160 грн.
при покупке 10 билетов - 140 грн.
также действует акция приведи друга: за каждого приведенного друга, в автобусе отдаем 10 грн. если кто-то приведет 10 людей - отдаем полную стоимость билета.

----------


## luci29

sos!!! помогите чайнику!!!отправили заказ,на мыло пришел ответ с ссылкой-открыть не могу-пишется отсутствует связанное приложение для данного расширения че делать то?

----------


## limonty

> sos!!! помогите чайнику!!!отправили заказ,на мыло пришел ответ с ссылкой-открыть не могу-пишется отсутствует связанное приложение для данного расширения че делать то?


 Откуда именно пришел ответ? Ссылка для активации учетной записи?

----------


## luci29

да нет,на аншлаге зарегестр-сь отправили заказ билета,сегодня пришел след-й ответ:
Сообщение готово к отправке со следующим файлом или вложенной связкой:
Л..........xls                                                                                                             
Прикрепленные данные: Л........xls (application/vnd.ms-excel, 7K)
Скачать Удалить
я так понимаю надо открыть бланк-а ничего не открывается...чего делать?

----------


## d_night

Может не в тему вопрос ... а сама прога установлена? (Excel)

----------


## ddeepp

> Я провел ряд поездок по цене 200 грн. (с гибкой системой скидок) и ради одной этой поездки что то менять не вижу смысла эта цена придумана не мной ... на сегодняшний день это нормальная цена по Одессе! Так что возвращаемся к истокам :


 я конечно извеняюсь, а кем придумана эта цена, если это не секрет, просто интересно, кто у нас в Одессе придумывает цены на поездки?

----------


## iriso4ka 08

Всем здрасти!!!!! ))) Те, кто едет на концерт, давайте дружить (а то я сама еду(()!!! Кто скажет, с каким перевозчиком лучше ехать, может уже кто ездил ?? Спасибо всем!!)))

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Кстати, здесь всё таки есть те, кто собирается добираться до Киева поездом? Я всё же и по Киеву погулять хочу)) А ездить одной что-то надоело...

----------


## d_night

> я конечно извеняюсь, а кем придумана эта цена, если это не секрет, просто интересно, кто у нас в Одессе придумывает цены на поездки?


 Отвечу таким вот образом! Если бы ты до этого организовал хотя бы одну поездку то ты знал бы что цена  200 грн. в г.Одессе держится уже больше года не зависимо от изменений цен на топливо...! 
P.S. И у меня есть такая вот не большая просьба: СОЗДАЙТЕ СЕБЕ ТЕМУ на форуме и приглашайте людей в поездку! С чего вы решили отписываться в ТЕМЕ которую создал я ? И прошу заметить вы тогда и знать не знали что ДМ будут на Украине! С Ваших соображений вы поступаете красиво?

----------


## Andrew Tin

> Кстати, здесь всё таки есть те, кто собирается добираться до Киева поездом? Я всё же и по Киеву погулять хочу)) А ездить одной что-то надоело...


 Не один раз бывал в Киеве на подобных мероприятиях и советовал бы Вам поберечь ножки для концерта))) Ну хотя это дело уже такое 




> P.S. И у меня есть такая вот не большая просьба: СОЗДАЙТЕ СЕБЕ ТЕМУ на форуме и приглашайте людей в поездку! С чего вы решили отписываться в ТЕМЕ которую создал я ? И прошу заметить вы тогда и знать не знали что ДМ будут на Украине! С Ваших соображений вы поступаете красиво?


 Только хотел написать об этом)) *ddeepp*, неужели сложно создать свою тему? Как-то даже не этично получается, человек создал тему еще давно, а вы приходите тут на всё готовое и начинаете тут свою агитацию))) Очень некрасиво как по мне...

*d_night*, у меня такой вопрос, а что будет если автобус соберётся не полностью? Поездка состоится или все же нет? Аналогичный вопрос задал бы и *ddeepp*, но в ихней теме))) которой нет)))

----------


## ddeepp

d_night

не стоит кипятиться, я всего-навсего хотел узнать откуда появилась цена в 200 грн. а ты как-то в штыки всё воспринял.

что касается моих постов в твоей теме, извини, не видел, что именно ты создал эту тему, ибо на нее выйти мне помог гугл.
Но форум для того и служит, чтоб люди могли общаться, высказывать свою точку зрения или делиться информацией. Поправь, если я не прав.

Твои советы "создай свою тему" как-то по-детски выглядят, извини конечно. Но представь, если бы директор по рекламе Кока-колы позвонил в офис пепси и сказал: "Слушайте не эфиртесь на Мтв, мы первые там запустили свою рекламу". 

Но всё-равно, сорри, что влез.

----------


## d_night

насчет 


> не стоит кипятиться


 , 


> в штыки всё воспринял


 , 


> как-то по-детски выглядят


  будь любезен подбирай выражения я все же старше немного тебя и в жизни большего видал начнем  с того что как ведут себя дети я немного больше тебя знаю так как есть свои! 




> d_night, у меня такой вопрос, а что будет если автобус соберётся не полностью?


 *Andrew Tin*  - автобус уже собран минимально-допустимым количеством людей при котором поездка состоится !!! Так что милости прошу в нашу веселую компанию! )))

----------


## Andrew Tin

> *Andrew Tin*  - автобус уже собран минимально-допустимым количеством людей при котором поездка состоится !!! Так что милости прошу в нашу веселую компанию! )))


 Ну окс, время еще есть, будем думать

----------


## ddeepp

2 d_night

не вижу ничего оскорбиткльного в моих высказываниях.

давай закроем эту тему и пускай каждый делает, что и как считает нужным.

пис.

----------


## druzhba_narodov

[QUOTE=Andrew Tin;9186809]Не один раз бывал в Киеве на подобных мероприятиях и советовал бы Вам поберечь ножки для концерта))) Ну хотя это дело уже такое 

Спасибо за совет) Я уже тоже над этим задумывалась. Просто проблема ещё с тем, что я остаюсь на второй день в Киеве. А автобус за мной потом не приедет.
А так хочется с вами, ребята)) Эх...

----------


## limonty

> Прикрепленные данные: Л........xls (application/vnd.ms-excel, 7K)
> Скачать Удалить
> я так понимаю надо открыть бланк-а ничего не открывается...чего делать?


  Насколько я понял, необходимо скачать файл на комп, а затем его необходимо открыть EXCELем (программой в Microsoft office для просмотра текстовых документов).Она должна находиться <ПУСК> ВСЕ ПРОГРАММЫ> Microsoft office> Microsoft office Excel 2007.
 Судя по всему, тебе пришла накладная для оплаты, с указанием банковских реквизитов, которую можно распечатать на принтере...
 Успехов!

Создателя темы прошу извинить. :smileflag:  Прчитал ваши замечания по поводу обсуждений в созданной Вами теме. Понимаю, что дискуссия не по ней.

----------


## luci29

спасибо вам большое за советы,дело действительно в таблице,в итоге нам друзья должны забрать билеты в Киеве без всей этой возни(срочно надо занятся изучением компьютера)

----------


## smart-ass

мы 3 едим поездом (два парня одна девушка)
Поездом веселее однозначно) 
так что кто едит  в поезде думаю  увидемся)))) я буду  разгуливать в жилетке черной, на голое тело)))))))) легкие\тяжелые напитки, коктельчики приветствуется - отобранная музочка, которая наверняка разогреет замершие сердца в этой погодке
Конечно после концерта охото посидеть - отметить это дело - поделится впечетлениями., а не ехать в позе " Г " домой. 
Ради такого события можно и взять отгул )))
Let's get away
Just for one day

332 831 512 -ася
Enjoy

----------


## druzhba_narodov

А вы уже билеты брали? Есть же минимум 5 поездов на Киев. Я присмотрелась (но билет ещё не брала) к "696Ш" в 19.59. Хоть долго едет, но не слишком рано прибывает...

----------


## limonty

Всегда рады помочь. Надеюсь друзья киевляне не подведут.
Идея на счет компьютера - хороша!

----------


## smart-ass

мы тоже пока билет не брали - сообщу  на какой возьмем чуть ппж

----------


## limonty

Кто-то из купивших билеты на поезд в Киев может просветить на счет цены? CВ, купе, плацкарт и тд. Или скинте ссылку...

----------


## Кисель

> Кто-то из купивших билеты на поезд в Киев может просветить на счет цены? CВ, купе, плацкарт и тд. Или скинте ссылку...


 На сайте Укрзалізниці http://www.uz.gov.ua/?lng=uk заходите слева панель:Пасажири - Ціни та нявність місці по ст. Київ_Пасажирський, потом выбираете наши одесские поезда - там цены из Киева до Одессы, из Одессы аналогичные, только учтите, что, например, Пласке накинет ещё 13 грн. на каждом билете комиссию, если будете брать не на ж/д в предварительных. Удачи.

----------


## limonty

Спасибо.

----------


## TenЬ

> мы 3 едим поездом (два парня одна девушка)
> Поездом веселее однозначно) 
> так что кто едит  в поезде думаю  увидемся)))) я буду  разгуливать в жилетке черной, на голое тело)))))))) легкие\тяжелые напитки, коктельчики приветствуется - отобранная музочка, которая наверняка разогреет замершие сердца в этой погодке
> Конечно после концерта охото посидеть - отметить это дело - поделится впечетлениями., а не ехать в позе " Г " домой. 
> Ради такого события можно и взять *отгул* )))
> Let's get away
> Just for one day
> 
> 332 831 512 -ася
> Enjoy


 уволится :smileflag:

----------


## druzhba_narodov

www.e-kvytok.com.ua 
Здесь тоже можно посмотреть билеты  :smileflag:

----------


## smart-ass

вобщем - проанализировав как сделать этот событие незабываемым - чтоб ничего не утруждало - решили таким образом но пока еще думаем:

- выезжаем в субботу вечером 
-воскресенье: приезжаем поездом... появляется свободное время полазить по городу, отдохнуть, посидеть, попить.... 
- обязательно посещаем киевский  закрытый фан-клуб\бар "дипишей" 
- ночуем 
-понедельник: просыпаемся, похмеляемся, прогуливаемся,  выдвигаемся  занимать очередь в 1 фан зону
- автопати
-ночуем
-утром автобусом едим в город Герой Одессу
В среду с полными впечатлениями идем на работу  :smileflag: )))


enjoy 332 831 512 -ася

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Ух, как у вас всё. Неплохо. Даже сказала бы, что очень заманчиво звучит  :smileflag: 
Я тоже в Киеве хотела бы погулять. Вот только не знаю, получится ли поехать в субботу. Если решу проблему с ночёвкой, может где - то присоединюсь к вам, если можно.
Но на всякий случай - где находится закрытый фан-клуб\бар "депешей"?

----------


## r2d2

Только только вернулся из Чехии, сижу на вокзале в Львове. 
Концерт - СУПЕР !!!! не зеркальные камеры проносить разрешали. Обязательная проверка сумок, металлодетектор, ручной металлодетектор. В зал пронос сумок. стаканов, бутылок запрещен.
Сцена прекрасно освещена на протяжении практически всего концерта, так что даже на цифромыльницы можно поймать более менее нормальные кадры. Nitzer Ebb не впечатлил (их программа была на 45 минут). 
Завтра к обеду буду в Одессе... мож чего более менее удачного фото выложу.

----------


## Me Myself & I

> Только только вернулся из Чехии, сижу на вокзале в Львове. 
> Концерт - СУПЕР !!!! не зеркальные камеры проносить разрешали. Обязательная проверка сумок, металлодетектор, ручной металлодетектор. В зал пронос сумок. стаканов, бутылок запрещен.
> Сцена прекрасно освещена на протяжении практически всего концерта, так что даже на цифромыльницы можно поймать более менее нормальные кадры. Nitzer Ebb не впечатлил (их программа была на 45 минут). 
> Завтра к обеду буду в Одессе... мож чего более менее удачного фото выложу.


 Ждем с нетерпением фото)))
сколько длился концерт?
какое у вас было место, фан зона (партер), какой сектор??

----------


## iriso4ka 08

> Только только вернулся из Чехии, сижу на вокзале в Львове. 
> Концерт - СУПЕР !!!! не зеркальные камеры проносить разрешали. Обязательная проверка сумок, металлодетектор, ручной металлодетектор. В зал пронос сумок. стаканов, бутылок запрещен.
> Сцена прекрасно освещена на протяжении практически всего концерта, так что даже на цифромыльницы можно поймать более менее нормальные кадры. Nitzer Ebb не впечатлил (их программа была на 45 минут). 
> Завтра к обеду буду в Одессе... мож чего более менее удачного фото выложу.


 интересно и фото посмотреть и послушать еще немного рассказа о происходившем....!!!

----------


## r2d2

качественные чешские фото, 

*Сэт лист:* 

- In Chains
- Wrong
- Hole To Feed
- Walking In My Shoes
- It’s No Good
- A Question Of Time
- Precious
- World In My Eyes
- Insight
- Home
- Miles Away / The Truth Is
- Policy Of Truth
- In Your Room
- I Feel You
- Enjoy The Silence
- Never Let Me Down Again
Encore #1
- One Caress
- Stripped
- Behind The Wheel
- Personal Jesus

Концерт начался в 19-45, 45 минут работали Эббы, потом полчаса на нервирование фанов и в 21 час начался SOTU Live

видео

----------


## TenЬ

> качественные чешские фото, 
> 
> *Сэт лист:* 
> 
> - In Chains
> - Wrong
> - Hole To Feed
> - Walking In My Shoes
> - It’s No Good
> ...


 Ох фак... если эта песня будет можна уже считать что я в раю

----------


## TenЬ

кстати концерт 8го...а эти дебильные выбиро 7го...я переживаю

----------


## r2d2

> Ох фак... если эта песня будет можна уже считать что я в раю


 зал принял HOME на ура!
я вчера вообще во Львове был и особо не парился с выборами )))

----------


## TenЬ

> зал принял HOME на ура!
> я вчера вообще во Львове был и особо не парился с выборами )))


 так еслиб эта первый тур был... а то начнется туди сюды херне тварение...как бы никто не убежал)

ладна буем оптимистами))
завтра пайду билети на поезд смотреть)

----------


## druzhba_narodov

О, если будет One Caress....... Одна из моих самых любимых композиций!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mephisto

А какая разница кто создал тему? ) Топикстартер является только топикстартером, а не владельцем темы и имеет равные права с остальными юзерами.

----------


## luci29

ребята напишите пож-та у кого остался номер мобильный по которому перезванивают при заказе билета.срочно надо-а мы не сохранили...

----------


## Mvolta

luci29, вроде этот +380442531173

----------


## luci29

спасибо большое за номер!дозвонились!!!

----------


## Мариша_

К  счастью, я наконец купила себе билет в Киев. Замучилась думать, куда поехать лучше - в Питер или Москву, наконец остановилась на Киеве.  Еще б немножко и вообще бы никуда не попала)

----------


## Gwenny

Еду на DM поездом. Отправление в 23.19. Какой вагон еще не знаю, свой билет не видела. Остаюсь на афтапати по-любому. Уезжаю из Киева 9го. Единомышленники, пишите!

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Ребята, насколько я поняла, собирается неофициальное афтапати. А вот как насчет официального? Кто-нибудь знает, как можно связаться с организаторами по этому поводу? Или это всё бесполезно?

----------


## limonty

> Еду на DM поездом. Отправление в 23.19. Какой вагон еще не знаю, свой билет не видела. Остаюсь на афтапати по-любому. Уезжаю из Киева 9го. Единомышленники, пишите!


 Если не секрет: № поезда и стоимость проезда в обо конца?!!
А то у меня от сайта "УКРЗАЛИЗНЫЦИ" нервы бунтуют...

----------


## druzhba_narodov

www.e-kvytok.com.ua
Это хороший сайт для поиска билетов. Там есть и стоимость, и наличие мест в поезде.

----------


## Gwenny

> Если не секрет: № поезда и стоимость проезда в обо конца?!!
> А то у меня от сайта "УКРЗАЛИЗНЫЦИ" нервы бунтуют...


 Номер поезда 010ш, купе стоило 125 грн
смотри расписание здесь http://www.pz.gov.ua/rezerv/
там и наличие мест, и время, и стоимость. Станции только на РУССКОМ вводить надо.

Обратно еду на Черноморце (он идет под номером 105к), купе стоит 155грн

----------


## Lator

Вопрос к тем, кто собирается ехать поездом:
Где планируете поселяться на ночь? Может посоветуете что-нибудь недорогое?

----------


## smart-ass

Дружбанародов - я те написал пм - проверь сообщения

----------


## limonty

Gwenny и druzhba_narodov- спасибо огромное! 
Если решу ехать поездом обязательно сообщу. Единственное неудобство поезда- мне надо быть в Одессе 9-го в первой половине дня, но это еще решается...

----------


## АнюткA)

> так еслиб эта первый тур был... а то начнется туди сюды херне тварение...как бы никто не убежал)
> 
> ладна буем оптимистами))
> завтра пайду билети на поезд смотреть)


 ты что едешь??

----------


## Gwenny

> Вопрос к тем, кто собирается ехать поездом:
> Где планируете поселяться на ночь? Может посоветуете что-нибудь недорогое?


 Я планирую пойти куда-то на афтапати, говорят что в Арене планируется проведение, возможно будут сами депеши (не подтверждено). А после увеселений пойти в комнату отдыха на вокзале. Дешево и сердито

----------


## Gwenny

Неужели никто не хочет составить компанию пошататься в городе в поиске депешей?

----------


## Batyanya

> ...
> 
> Концерт начался в 19-45, 45 минут работали Эббы, потом полчаса на нервирование фанов и в 21 час начался SOTU Live


 блииин, если Депеши начнут не раньше 21-00, это получается  ни как не успеваю на последний поезд в Одессу (((..а мне 9-го надо быть на работе.

Ехать на маршрутках истерически не хочу..и что делать? уходить раньше с концерта со всем нет желания ((

----------


## SE

> ни как не успеваю на последний поезд в Одессу (((..а мне 9-го надо быть на работе.
> Ехать на маршрутках истерически не хочу..и что делать? уходить раньше с концерта со всем нет желания ((


 люди из Одессы нанимают автобусы. и едут туда-обратно. обратно - сразу после концерта (в котором бы он часу ни заканчивался). к утру уже дома. удобно. поищите, тут на форуме есть объявления про такие автобусы, несложно найти.

----------


## Batyanya

> люди из Одессы нанимают автобусы. и едут туда-обратно. обратно - сразу после концерта (в котором бы он часу ни заканчивался). к утру уже дома. удобно. поищите, тут на форуме есть объявления про такие автобусы, несложно найти.


 не вариант




> Ехать на маршрутках истерически не хочу...

----------


## r2d2

чей автобус остается на афтерпати, а чей нет ?

----------


## d_night

> чей автобус остается на афтерпати, а чей нет ?


 Наш нет)

----------


## luci29

урааааааа !!!и мы наконец то с билетами!!!
теперь дай бог дороги хорошей и спокойной политической ситуации...

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> Неужели никто не хочет составить компанию пошататься в городе в поиске депешей?


 с удовольствием присоединюсь к поиску

----------


## sekut21

Продам два входных билета на концерт Depeche Mode в Питер
2 февраля 2010г.
Цена 1500 грн. за билет
Продаются только парой.
Праздношатающимся просьба не беспокоить.
пишите [email protected]
ася 52255286

----------


## smart-ass

druzhba_narodov
взяли билеты на поезд в субботу в 23.00 отправка)
личное сообщение смотри)

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> Я планирую пойти куда-то на афтапати, говорят что в Арене планируется проведение, возможно будут сами депеши (не подтверждено). А после увеселений пойти в комнату отдыха на вокзале. Дешево и сердито


 А для чайничка: Что такое Арена и с чем её едят?

----------


## AirMax

Продается 1 билет в фан-зону 2. 700 грн. Пишите в личку.

----------


## limonty

> урааааааа !!!и мы наконец то с билетами!!!
> теперь дай бог дороги хорошей и спокойной политической ситуации...


  Поздравляю!!!

----------


## DIMA2010

Продам 2 билета на концерт Depeche Mode  (08.02.2010) первая фан зон.. !!!
билеты уже в одессе. 
из-за работы самому поехать не получается..
80675191484   Дима   всего 3500гр.  если сегодня забрать!!!

----------


## DIMA2010

продам 2 билета на концерт Depeche Mode который состоится 8.02.2010 в Киеве. Билеты уже в одессе. 
из за работы поехать не получается... 
2 билета 1 фан зона- 3500 грн. Если сегодня. 
в киеве билетов уже нет!! 
80675191484

----------


## capellka

Ребят, в Праге на концерте чехи постарались устроить легкий флеш-моб: на hole to feed, там где we are here..., все дружно поднимали светящиеся палочки - красивое зрелище))), a на enjoy the silence все в разнообразных коронах)))),  группе было приятно)), может стоит и нам что-нить подобное воплотить?

----------


## AirMax

> Ребят, в Праге на концерте чехи постарались устроить легкий флеш-моб: на hole to feed, там где we are here..., все дружно поднимали светящиеся палочки - красивое зрелище))), a на enjoy the silence все в разнообразных коронах)))),  группе было приятно)), может стоит и нам что-нить подобное воплотить?


 Да, на песне Personal Jesus поднять оранжевые шарфики "Ющенко - ТАК". Или просто всем прийти в футболках с Большим красным сердцем - типа "з Depeche ModоЮ в серці".

----------


## capellka

> Да, на песне Personal Jesus поднять оранжевые шарфики "Ющенко - ТАК". Или просто всем прийти в футболках с Большим красным сердцем - типа "з Depeche ModоЮ в серці".


 в таком прикиде можно и на майдане остаться, без посещения концерта..))

хочется, чтобы посещение Киева запомнилось группе не только выборами, морозом, но и теплым приемом... :smileflag:

----------


## Кисель

> в таком прикиде можно и на майдане остаться, без посещения концерта..))
> 
> хочется, чтобы посещение Киева запомнилось группе не только выборами, морозом, но и теплым приемом...


 Насчет Майдана очень может быть - если кое-кому не понравится результат выборов. Сколько помню свои поездки в Киев, всегда на что-то попадаю (вечно на Майдане что-то происходит). Так что если кому-то после концерта негде ночевать будет, можно будет в палатки на Майдане пойти, если они там будут. Фу, бредятина какая-то (сама не верю в то, что пишу)...
Тьфу-тьфу, надеюсь, что всё спокойно будет.

----------


## Shuron

> Продается 1 билет в фан-зону 2. 700 грн. Пишите в личку.


 отписал в личку

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> Ребят, в Праге на концерте чехи постарались устроить легкий флеш-моб: на hole to feed, там где we are here..., все дружно поднимали светящиеся палочки - красивое зрелище))), a на enjoy the silence все в разнообразных коронах)))),  группе было приятно)), может стоит и нам что-нить подобное воплотить?


 Это очень хорошая идея. 
Вот только надо быстренько придумать, чем удивить. И успеть всё организовать.

----------


## DIMA2010

продам 2 билета на концерт Depeche Mode который состоится 8.02.2010 в Киеве. Билеты уже в одессе. 
из за работы поехать не получается... 
2 билета 1 фан зона- 3500 грн. Если сегодня. 
в киеве билетов уже нет!! 
80675191484

----------


## shamamana

Друзья!!! Тоже еду на Депешей!!! Пока к сожалению, одна!!! Очень хотелось бы присоединиться к компании!!! К автобусникам не присоединяюсь, т.к. и до коноцерта хочется расслабиться, чтоб как следует поколбасится и ощутить атмосферу мероприятия, и особенно после концерта - потусить, поделиться эмоциями, а не ехать в скрученном состоянии в автобусе. Пока билеты на поезд не взяла. Собираюсь выехать из Одессы в воскресенье 7-ого вечером на поезде и обратно во вторник вечером 9-ого тоже по Укрзализнице. Ищу единомышленников! или хотя бы чтоб как-то пересечься на автапати после концерта поделиться впечатлениями!! пишите сюда или звоните плиз 8-0965348149 Алёна

----------


## shamamana

> мы 3 едим поездом (два парня одна девушка)
> Поездом веселее однозначно) 
> так что кто едит  в поезде думаю  увидемся)))) я буду  разгуливать в жилетке черной, на голое тело)))))))) легкие\тяжелые напитки, коктельчики приветствуется - отобранная музочка, которая наверняка разогреет замершие сердца в этой погодке
> Конечно после концерта охото посидеть - отметить это дело - поделится впечетлениями., а не ехать в позе " Г " домой. 
> Ради такого события можно и взять отгул )))
> Let's get away
> Just for one day
> 
> 332 831 512 -ася
> Enjoy


 
Полностью поддерживаю!! Из этих соображений тоже еду на поезде. Но в воскресенье. И можно было бы как-то пересечься. На концерте или после. Для обмена впечатлениями. По этому поводу на работе специально беру выходной!! ))), обратно еду во вторник вечером.

----------


## r2d2

как и обещал, инфа про afterparty :




> Depeche Mode Fans Convention в КИЕВЕ 8 февраля 2010
> lyuzika
> ru_depeche
> Ukrainian DM fan community представляет:
> 
> Depeche Mode Fans Convention
> 8 февраля 2010 года
> стартуем в 23:00*
> 
> ...

----------


## druzhba_narodov

о, спасибо. А есть шанс, что туда заскочат Martin L. Gore, Dave Gahan, Andrew Fletcher?  :smileflag: 
Или есть у них альтернатива?

----------


## TenЬ

кто брал билети на поезд...скока там самая дешевка плацкарт?)

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> кто брал билети на поезд...скока там самая дешевка плацкарт?)


 ПЛАЦ  75.84  Это на 010Ш. Выезжает в 23:19, в Киеве в 08:32. 
ПЛАЦ	 79.25  Это      696Ш. Выезд в 19:52, в Киеве в 09:32
По-моему, это самые дешёвые.

----------


## TenЬ

разжиться бы студенческими билетишками)))

----------


## luci29

> продам 2 билета на концерт Depeche Mode который состоится 8.02.2010 в Киеве. Билеты уже в одессе. 
> из за работы поехать не получается... 
> 2 билета 1 фан зона- 3500 грн. Если сегодня. 
> в киеве билетов уже нет!! 
> 80675191484


 ...
а нам вчера через аншлаг привезли!неужели последние забрали?...еще раз ураааа!

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> разжиться бы студенческими билетишками)))


 да, это существенно помогает.

----------


## shamamana

> как и обещал, инфа про afterparty :


 О, класс!!! с удовольствием посетила бы это мероприятие!!!

----------


## Lator

*DIMA2010*, а ты не пробовал 5 объявлений подряд давать (а лучше - 10)? Может так быстрее купят? А то шо ж, всего по 2 на странице... маловато будет. Народ и не заметит.

----------


## DIMA2010

Продам 2 билета на концерт Depeche Mode (08.02.2010) первая фан зон.. !!!
билеты уже в одессе. 
из-за работы самому поехать не получается..
80675191484 Дима всего 3200гр. если сегодня забрать!!!

----------


## smart-ass

Дима я б на твоем месте 1 фан зону толкал по цене как оно есть - даже снизил) - а то можно на _____ остаться)))

----------


## Mihrusha

У меня вопрос: сайт аншлага только у меня не открываеться или он вообще отрубился.

----------


## d_night

> У меня вопрос: сайт аншлага только у меня не открываеться или он вообще отрубился.


 http://www.anshlag.com.ua/ Все норма все открывается)

----------


## d_night

Всем доброго дня! 
Ситуация с местами такова: 
Один автобус полный (51 человек)! 
Во втором автобусе 53 места... занято *15* мест минимальное количество людей для того что бы автобус №2 поехал это 35 человек... в случае если мы не добираем нужного количества людей есть вариант поехать на "Спринтере" там количество мест составляет 18 ... делаем вывод осталось *3 - 20 - 38* места ) 
С погодой все будет СУПЕР по предварительным прогнозам на февраль обещается плюсовая температура !!! 



> *БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСАХ :*
> icq :.................. 424366774......................
> tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
> .......................8(о93)7744302..............  ....
> ...........................7705401................  ......

----------


## TenЬ

если что может и на афтапатю пайду)))

----------


## smart-ass

Самое интерестное что автeпати будет две )
1 в клубе у какоготоЭрика
и вторая в АРЕНЕ - только вход ппц загнули - 999 грн. )))))) на аншлаге инфа)) - я плачу) - ну что есть отчаянные?))))

----------


## АнюткA)

> Самое интерестное что автопати будет две )
> 1 в клубе у какоготоЭрика
> и вторая в АРЕНЕ - только вход ппц загнули - 999 грн. )))))) на аншлаге инфа)) - я плачу) - ну что есть отчаянные?))))


 это что,гон*? вход на афтепати дороже чем во 2ю фан?

----------


## d_night

Да кстати ... еще скажу вам ... что эта Арена находится на Крещатике  ... ну и цены на напитки и т.д. можете сделать выводы афигенно завышены ... был я как то там))))

----------


## АнюткA)

да я в курсе где арена..
(если вы это мне)
мда. однако :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> да я в курсе где арена..
> (если вы это мне)
> мда. однако


 Не не тебе я в общем ... к тому что центр Киева и цены там пи.... очень завышены...

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> Самое интерестное что автопати будет две )
> 1 в клубе у какоготоЭрика
> и вторая в АРЕНЕ - только вход ппц загнули - 999 грн. )))))) на аншлаге инфа)) - я плачу) - ну что есть отчаянные?))))


 Даааа, я в шоке. Эх, придется отложить осуществление мечты на неопределенное время...
А на неофициальное afterparty  депеши не захотят прийти? Мы их лучше всех встретим...  :smileflag:

----------


## r2d2

depeche mode не посещают такого рода мероприятия. максимум на что рассчитывать это на рыжего. И у них 10-го концерт в Лодьзе

----------


## AleS good

Мы с женой и 10-ком друзей будем на концерте. 3 сектор
Можем взять 1-го человека в машину. в сторону Киева. Выезд 8-го, часов в 10 с Соборки.
Желающие в личку.

----------


## smart-ass

> Даааа, я в шоке. Эх, придется отложить осуществление мечты на неопределенное время...
> А на неофициальное afterparty  депеши не захотят прийти? Мы их лучше всех встретим...


 
я сам в шоке)))  ну и цены у нас ) самое интересное за что 999 грн?)))) просто вход чтоб булками потрясти?))) 
отнюдь отнюдь (с) Киса

----------


## AleS good

> я сам в шоке)))  ну и цены у нас ) самое интересное за что 999 грн?)))) просто вход чтоб булками потрясти?))) 
> отнюдь отнюдь (с) Киса


 Это нормальные цены, что бы  отфильтровать людей незнакомых с мылом. Вход в средний клуб в Лондоне ~100 фунтов. Бутылка шампанского там ~80 фунтов. Арена относится к нашим дорогим клубам. Так что вход на тематическое мероприятие за ~80 фунтов это недорого ;-))

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Тогда их надо так встретить, чтобы они захотели чаще к нам приезжать. Может нам хором спеть на концерте для них песню Come Back... У кого какие идеи?

----------


## Gwenny

Лично я планирую сделать небольшую растяжку с их портретами, надеюсь выйдет толково=)

Есть идея *сделать флажки DM*. Распечатать, нарезать, будет красиво - гарантирую, да и по деньгам это копейки (гривна-две) получатся. Могу сделать такое на выходных, если будут желающие.

----------


## Gwenny

> с удовольствием присоединюсь к поиску


 так когда ты едешь?

----------


## d_night

*Осталось  мест в поездке во втором автобусе:*

1. Вариант "Спринтер" - осталось *0* места 
2. Вариант автобус (большой красивый) - осталось минимум* 14*  мест максимум *32*!






> БРОНЬ МЕСТ:
> icq :.................. 424366774......................
> tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
> .......................8(о93)7744302..............  ....
> ...........................7705401................  ......


 P.S. Буду держать вас в курсе)

----------


## Gwenny

> Друзья!!! Тоже еду на Депешей!!! Пока к сожалению, одна!!! Очень хотелось бы присоединиться к компании!!! К автобусникам не присоединяюсь, т.к. и до коноцерта хочется расслабиться, чтоб как следует поколбасится и ощутить атмосферу мероприятия, и особенно после концерта - потусить, поделиться эмоциями, а не ехать в скрученном состоянии в автобусе. Пока билеты на поезд не взяла. Собираюсь выехать из Одессы в воскресенье 7-ого вечером на поезде и обратно во вторник вечером 9-ого тоже по Укрзализнице. Ищу единомышленников! или хотя бы чтоб как-то пересечься на автапати после концерта поделиться впечатлениями!! пишите сюда или звоните плиз 8-0965348149 Алёна


 написала в личку

Кстати, по поводу официальной афтапати в Арене, в самом клубе еще ничего не могут сказать по поводу этой вечеринки. Полагаю, что на сайте Аншлага 1000грн это столик с депозитом. Вообщем всё как и у нас в Аркадии летом в таком случае

----------


## top4anka

Подскажите по какому телефону вы заказывали билеты, а то невозможно дозвониться по телефону на сайте.

----------


## d_night

> Подскажите по какому телефону вы заказывали билеты, а то невозможно дозвониться по телефону на сайте.


 Выше по теме поищите там есть ) Кто то уже спрашивал )

----------


## DIMA2010

продам 2 билета на концерт Depeche Mode который состоится 8.02.2010 в Киеве. Билеты уже в одессе. 
из за работы поехать не получается... 
2 билета 1 фан зона- 3200 грн. Если сегодня. 
в киеве билетов уже нет!! 
80675191484

----------


## r2d2

вот и афиша )))
P.S. как приятно видеть свой рупор )))

----------


## StarletAlexa

...

----------


## Gwenny

> Ребят, в Праге на концерте чехи постарались устроить легкий флеш-моб: на hole to feed, там где we are here..., все дружно поднимали светящиеся палочки - красивое зрелище))), a на enjoy the silence все в разнообразных коронах)))),  группе было приятно)), может стоит и нам что-нить подобное воплотить?


 уже организована группа "Вконтакте" http://vkontakte.ru/event14798349




> 4 февраля в Санкт-Петербурге 6 февраля в Москве и 8 февраля в Киеве на концерт Depeche mode,мы предлагаем всем желающим (особенно тем кто в фан-зоне и танц-партере) принести с собой красную розу, все розы мы начнем передавать ближе к сцене с начала песни In chains,затем подадим их на сцену (по крайней мере постараемся).
> Все кто поддерживает эту бешеную идею ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ. 
> ````розы должны быть без шипов```` 
> Те кто будет на трибунах,мы предлагаем купить неоновые палочки,желательно красного цвета.


 Правда концерты в Москве и Питере будут перед киевским, так что уже не будет такого эффекта, просто повторение хорошей идеи, но я с удовольствием бы пришла. А может и приду

----------


## Кисель

Кстати, тоже думала о розе, не знавши о российском ДМ-флешмобе. Да, эффект будет смазан, так что надо думать что-то новое.

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> так когда ты едешь?


 А уже взяла билет на субботу, так что в воскресение буду уже в Киеве, а вот на обратно ещё не брала. Посмотрю на настроение и ситуацию с проживанием.

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> Кстати, тоже думала о розе, не знавши о российском ДМ-флешмобе. Да, эффект будет смазан, так что надо думать что-то новое.


 Полностью согласна. Нужны новые идеи

----------


## Кисель

> Полностью согласна. Нужны новые идеи


 Вот нарыла: Питер, 2006 г. "У нас из экипировки были депешевские шарфики времён Violator, флаг Украины (куда ж без него) и флаг Англии с аппликацией DM времён SOFAD."
Кстати, а вверху страницы на баннере смотрели? Возникает желание пойти че-то печатнуть на кофточку.
Вообще-то надо спраишивать R2D2 - он у нас фан настоящий (с большим опытом посещений концертов), не то, что мы.

----------


## Gwenny

Вот открылось активное обсуждение, с возможностью голосования (опять таки вконтакте.ру  http://vkontakte.ru/topic-2706526_22207250




> ГОЛОСОВАНИЕ за выбор флеш-моба на концерте в Киеве
> 
> *Идея с шариками - приносим шарики, надуваем и под Policy of Truth начинаем ими кидаться имитируя видео под этот трек.*
> 
> *Идея с розами - приносим розы, передаем в первый ряд, они их передают на сцену.*
> 
> *"лист бумаги где будет написано "i will always love you" (или что-то такое) и подписаться))) а потом как с розами, передавать"*
> 
> *"Что-то покричать" (чтоб она была более распространена можно распечатать дома на нескольких листах что то типа "ув.фанаты,давайте все дружно крикнем "_--_--_" после песни enjoy the silence" (например)и расклеить их прям на вх*
> ...

----------


## Lator

Вопрос к *d_night*

А что будет в случае если на "Спринтер" будет перебор, а на большой автобус - недобор? Куда деваться "не влезшим в Спринтер"? Запасной вариант предусмотрен?  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> Запасной вариант предусмотрен?


 Ответ прост... 5 февраля все покажет!  Если будет перебор в "Спринтере" и недобор в автобусе ... то как не грустно об этом говорить с кем то придется прощаться! Те кто раньше позвонил тот и поедет, кто позже у того есть как минимум 3 дня что бы решить как добираться ... Но я на 95% уверен что соберется второй автобус! Трое суток как запасной вариант подойдет? )

----------


## r2d2

шарики - были
короны - были
неоновые палочки - были

Одесса!!! - где Ваша креативность ? ))))))

----------


## Кисель

> шарики - были
> короны - были
> неоновые палочки - были
> 
> Одесса!!! - где Ваша креативность ? ))))))


 Ну так предложи! Я за руки! Но только не за клип Hole to Feed!

----------


## Gwenny

> Одесса!!! - где Ваша креативность ? ))))))


 мне очень нравится идея с розами, хоть тресни))

А вообще можно распечатать на А4 DM. В темноте должно хорошо смотреться (будет отражаться свет от прожекторов)

----------


## Batyanya

> Одесса!!! - где Ваша креативность ? ))))))


 я думаю что количество одесситов просто затеряется в толпе киевлян и других приезжих...тут хоть шарики, хоть розы...Чтоб это зрелищно смотрелось надо всю толпу организовывать...примерно как тут:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcU-vAYxLYw

----------


## d_night

> организовывать...примерно как тут:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcU-vAYxLYw


 Чудачку в желтой кофточке просто порвало от этого флэша )))

----------


## уйка

внимание!
есть 4 билета на концерт ДМ, в фан-зону 1, по 1000 грн.
возможна доставка по Одессе.
у семьи знакомых не получается поехать.
звоните, пожалуйста, напрямую по тлф 787 2987.

----------


## Gwenny

> я думаю что количество одесситов просто затеряется в толпе киевлян и других приезжих...тут хоть шарики, хоть розы...Чтоб это зрелищно смотрелось надо всю толпу организовывать...примерно как тут:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcU-vAYxLYw


 одесситы не одесситы - это ерунда. Можно будет шпаргалки при входе в 1 фанку поразадавать.

Увидев видео вспомнила предложение о том, чтобы упасть на колени на Home. Не знаю как на колени, но поклониться точно можно

----------


## iriso4ka 08

футболки с Depeche mode, 17 - 30 $, капец 
http://tshirt.com.ua/catalog/tag/Depeche%20Mode/

----------


## Lator

> ... есть как минимум 3 дня что бы решить как добираться ... Но я на 95% уверен что соберется второй автобус! Трое суток как запасной вариант подойдет? )


 Ну 3 дня не так уж и много, с билетами на поезд можно и пролететь. Ну будем надеяться на успешный исход со вторым автобусом. Хотя я надеюсь попасть в первый, бронировал еще в октябре. Звонка о подтверждании к 5-му числу ждать, или самому перезванивать?

----------


## Gwenny

> футболки с Depeche mode, 17 - 30 $, капец


 30 наверное и перебор, а 17-18 по-моему нормальная цена, обычная майка а-ля терранова стоит минимум 50грн, а тут еще принт надо делать, и это же не массовая штамповка

----------


## iriso4ka 08

и это же не массовая штамповка
ага, типа эксклюзив !!

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Из всех идей мне больше понравилось с In Chains. Только может взяться за руки не с начала песни, а непосредственно перед припевом. А то стоять куплет без движения скорее всего не получится...  :smileflag:

----------


## Arryl

Люди подскажите из практики - сколько примерно по времени займет концерт.. а то вот сидим и думаем как в этот же день уехать обратно в Запорожье.. Есть поезд в 23-05.. но боюсь что можем не успеть...

----------


## DIMA2010

продам 2 билета на концерт Depeche Mode который состоится 8.02.2010 в Киеве. Билеты уже в одессе. 
из за работы поехать не получается... 
4 билета 1 фан зона- 3000 грн. Если сегодня. 
в киеве билетов уже нет!! 
80675191484

----------


## r2d2

> Люди подскажите из практики - сколько примерно по времени займет концерт.. а то вот сидим и думаем как в этот же день уехать обратно в Запорожье.. Есть поезд в 23-05.. но боюсь что можем не успеть...


 45 минут Низер Эбб + 2 часа основной программы. Основная программа начнется не раньше 21-00

----------


## Lator

> ...Есть поезд в 23-05.. но боюсь что можем не успеть...


 Я так думаю что к 23:00 концерт только закончится (может немного раньше), а еще нужно вещи из гардероба забрать и на вокзал приехать. Лучше на этот вариант не рассчитывать. Разве что вы решите покинуть концерт до его окончания.

----------


## Gentleman

> Люди подскажите из практики - сколько примерно по времени займет концерт.. а то вот сидим и думаем как в этот же день уехать обратно в Запорожье.. Есть поезд в 23-05.. но боюсь что можем не успеть...


 Доброго времени суток))) Могу сказать вам, что не успеете к этому времени.

----------


## Gentleman

Подскажите кто-нибудь как быть с вещами? Гардероб работает там? И как он работает? Запуск в 18:00 и я не думаю, что за полтора часа гардероб сможет обслужить 9000 человек.

----------


## Кисель

> Подскажите кто-нибудь как быть с вещами? Гардероб работает там? И как он работает? Запуск в 18:00 и я не думаю, что за полтора часа гардероб сможет обслужить 9000 человек.


 Тоже обдумываю этот вопрос, но думаю, в гардероб пойдут не все. особенно, кто возвращается или едут на афтепати.

----------


## Batyanya

> Люди подскажите из практики - сколько примерно по времени займет концерт.. а то вот сидим и думаем как в этот же день уехать обратно в Запорожье.. Есть поезд в 23-05.. но боюсь что можем не успеть...


 точно не успеешь...только разве что на пол концерте уйти...сам концерт раньше 23:00 не закончится, а учитывая что на конец всегда самое вкусное - глупо уходить раньше...

Есть только один вариант, чтоб уехать в тот же день - такой же организованный автобус, только в Запорожье




> Подскажите кто-нибудь как быть с вещами? Гардероб работает там? И как он работает? Запуск в 18:00 и я не думаю, что за полтора часа гардероб сможет обслужить 9000 человек.


 всё зависит от того с какой скоростью будут впускать и так как на входе всёравно каждого будут просматривать на предмет пронести что либо не дозволенное, получится что будет своеобразный конвейер - пока одних пропускают, другие сдают вещи...очередь будет больше когда все будут уходить...то что сам концерт во время не начнется - это факт. В лучшем случае в 20:30, а Депеши точно раньше 21:00 не выйдут.

----------


## katrinka...

> Подскажите кто-нибудь как быть с вещами? Гардероб работает там? И как он работает? Запуск в 18:00 и я не думаю, что за полтора часа гардероб сможет обслужить 9000 человек.


 а возможно вы просто не захотите их сдавать,потому как будет холодно очень..

----------


## Кисель

Таки да, нужно было собрать запорожских депешистов в автобус.

----------


## Gentleman

> а возможно вы просто не захотите их сдавать,потому как будет холодно очень..


 На вряд ли будет холодно))) Ещё зимой, я думаю, так жарко не было, как будет в этот вечер))))))

----------


## katrinka...

> На вряд ли будет холодно))) Ещё зимой, я думаю, так жарко не было, как будет в этот вечер))))))


 вот знала,что будет такой ответ)))..сама предвкушаю..но чисто теоретически...учитывая,что киевский  дворец спорта,как наши четыре...

----------


## Gentleman

> вот знала,что будет такой ответ)))..сама предвкушаю..но чисто теоретически...учитывая,что киевский  дворец спорта,как наши четыре...


 Ну и нас будет раза в четыре больше чем в нашем дворце спорта)))

----------


## katrinka...

> Ну и нас будет раза в четыре больше чем в нашем дворце спорта)))


 мда..вопрос остается открытым,что делать с вещами.... :smileflag:

----------


## Gentleman

Просто зная, что творится в гардеробе у нас во дворце (а то и вообще он не работает), меня это т вопрос забеспокоил)) Может кто-то знает как там в Киеве это происходит?))

----------


## ddeepp

кто едет с нами, вещи может смело оставлять в автобусе - за ними проследит водитель - сохранность вещей гарантирую лично.

если есть желающие ехать - пишите в личку.

напоминаю, цена вопроса 180 грн.
выезжаем в 8.00 - планируем в киеве посетить фан-клуб депешей (до концерта), затем ко дворцу спорта.

при покупке 5 билетов - 160 грн каждый билет.
при покупке 10 билето - 140 грн каждый билет.

если вы кому-то порекомендуете нас, то за каждого человека от вас мы вам вернем 10 грн. а если от вас к нам обратяться 8-10 человек вернем стоимость билета.

все вопросы в личку или по телефону 093 719 19 87.

спасибо за внимание.

д_найт, ещё раз сорри за рекламу.

----------


## d_night

> д_найт, ещё раз сорри за рекламу.


 
Да все норма ))) Ток вы же уточняйте что у Вас Икарус )

----------


## d_night

> Осталось мест в поездке во втором автобусе:
> 
> 1. Вариант "Спринтер" - осталось 0 места
> 2. Вариант автобус (большой красивый) - осталось минимум 10 мест максимум 28!


 *БРОНЬ МЕСТ:
icq :.................. 424366774......................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
.......................8(о93)7744302.............. ....
...........................7705401................ ......*

----------


## Arryl

Ребята, кто как думает до скольки будет афтерпати у Ерика?

----------


## ddeepp

зная Эрика, думаю, что до упора ))

----------


## luci29

а цифровик обычный можно брать с собой?ооочень хочется...
D NIGHT   хотим на большом и красивом...бронировали недавно-надеемся наберется нужное кол-во!!!

----------


## d_night

> D NIGHT   хотим на большом и красивом...бронировали недавно-надеемся наберется нужное кол-во!!!


 Да все будет окс!!!

----------


## Arryl

> зная Эрика, думаю, что до упора ))


 Ну раз вы знаете Эрика - каковы там расценки на "средства отдыха"

----------


## Che Guevara

Не продаст ли кто билеты по сдельной цене?

----------


## r2d2

> планируем в киеве посетить фан-клуб депешей (до концерта)


 нафига ?

----------


## AirMax

Фан-клуб посещать, действительно - нафиг надо. А вот как попасть на афтерпарти к тому же Эрику, а потом до 7 утра успеть вернуться в Одессу - вот это действительно вопрос. Разве только на своей машине ехать - но ночью после афтерпати возвращаться - стремно. 
Все-таки, кто-то может организовать автобус/микроавтобус, который привезет нас на концерт, с концерта - к Эрику, от Эрика, часа в 2-3 ночи - в Одессу? Вот это программа минимум. А программа "максимум" - это следующим утром - на работу, в 8:30. За такое легко плачу 300 грн. с носа.

----------


## exciter

чуть не по теме...может кто едет из старых фанов (в 90х собирались на Приморском бульваре и в КБО)??

----------


## Gentleman

> Фан-клуб посещать, действительно - нафиг надо. А вот как попасть на афтерпарти к тому же Эрику, а потом до 7 утра успеть вернуться в Одессу - вот это действительно вопрос. Разве только на своей машине ехать - но ночью после афтерпати возвращаться - стремно. 
> Все-таки, кто-то может организовать автобус/микроавтобус, который привезет нас на концерт, с концерта - к Эрику, от Эрика, часа в 2-3 ночи - в Одессу? Вот это программа минимум. А программа "максимум" - это следующим утром - на работу, в 8:30. За такое легко плачу 300 грн. с носа.


 Это невозможно, к сожалению. Тут приходиться выбирать...

----------


## ddeepp

2 r2d2

если будет достаточно времени, то почему бы не устроить препати в кругу единомышленников? отдохнуть, так сказать, настроиться. или лучше по киеву снег месить?

----------


## ddeepp

2AirMax

глянь в личку или набери 093 719 19 87, есть предложение по твоему запросу.

жду звонка. спасибо.

----------


## Стассс

есть два билета на 08.02.10 2-я фан-зона, звони 0952309533, Константин

----------


## AirMax

> Это невозможно, к сожалению. Тут приходиться выбирать...


 Это возможно - было бы желание. На счет 7 утра - это я, конечно, загнул. Но часов в 8 - мы точно должны быть в Одессе. И к 9:30 - на работу.

----------


## AirMax

Друзья, по опыту PTA концерта в Риге, со всей ответственностью заявляю: афтерпати - мероприятие обязательное. Потому что другого способа заполнить пустоту, которая образуется, в момент когда ты понимаешь, что праздник закончился и в следующий раз на концерт DM ты попадешь (если попадешь) года через 3 - просто не существует.

----------


## Gentleman

> Это возможно - было бы желание. На счет 7 утра - это я, конечно, загнул. Но часов в 8 - мы точно должны быть в Одессе. И к 9:30 - на работу.


 Ну  и я, конечно, загнул с невозможным)))

----------


## r2d2

> Это возможно - было бы желание. На счет 7 утра - это я, конечно, загнул. Но часов в 8 - мы точно должны быть в Одессе. И к 9:30 - на работу.


 да... меня этот момент тоже крайне интересует. Кроме того, организаторы настаивают чтобы я там был....




> 2 r2d2
> 
> если будет достаточно времени, то почему бы не устроить препати в кругу единомышленников? отдохнуть, так сказать, настроиться. или лучше по киеву снег месить?


 Препати в таком случае лучше устроить дома, до выезда. Потому как всем будет комфортно домой добираться, да и познакомимся до выезда. Всёж веселее ехать будет)))
А на счет "месить снег"  - с 16.00-17.00 (вероятное время приезда) до 19-30 можно подежурить и у ДС. Это тем у кого сектора терять нечего )))))




> Друзья, по опыту PTA концерта в Риге, со всей ответственностью заявляю: афтерпати - мероприятие обязательное. Потому что другого способа заполнить пустоту, которая образуется, в момент когда ты понимаешь, что праздник закончился и в следующий раз на концерт DM ты попадешь (если попадешь) года через 3 - просто не существует.


 это точно, на афтерпати мозг сносит окончательно от осознания, что концерт уже был, а ты в толпе единомышленников так сказать безумствуешь )

----------


## DIMA2010

продам 4 билета на концерт Depeche Mode который состоится 8.02.2010 в Киеве. Билеты уже в одессе. 
из за работы поехать не получается... 
4 билета 1 фан зона- по 1500 грн. Если сегодня. 
в киеве билетов уже нет!! 
80675191484

----------


## limonty

> *Осталось мест в поездке во втором автобусе:
> 
> 1. Вариант "Спринтер" - осталось 0 места
> 2. Вариант автобус (большой красивый) - осталось минимум 10 мест максимум 28!*


 Как там ситуация с местами в большом и красивом автобусе?

----------


## d_night

> Как там ситуация с местами в большом и красивом автобусе?


 Выходные )  Пока без изменений ... Время еще есть!!! без паники :smileflag:

----------


## Липучка

> есть два билета на 08.02.10 2-я фан-зона, звони 0952309533, Константин


 я вам звонила,трубку подняла женщина и на вопрос "мне нужен Константин" бросила ее...с вами можно иначе связаться?
и ваще,подробнее напишите про эти два билета,пожалуйста,хотелось бы знать цену

----------


## r2d2

> я вам звонила


 в догон к личке - оно самое

----------


## Учитель

есть 1 билет во 2 фан-зону - 1000 грн.
0982195347

----------


## Кисель

Попросил однокашник (он живет в Киеве, его друзья не могут пойти) продать 2 билета в 1 фан-зону - по 1390 грн. Переправить их в Одессу не проблема. Звонить мне: 0674810719, 7036406
ПРОДАНО!

----------


## Кисель

Прикольно! А говорили, что к концерту билетов не будет, или они будут за баснословные деньги. Кризис таки своё сыграл.

----------


## DIMA2010

продам 4 билета на концерт Depeche Mode который состоится 8.02.2010 в Киеве. Билеты уже в одессе. 
из за работы поехать не получается... 
4 билета 1 фан зона- по 1950 грн. Если сегодня.!!!!

в киеве билетов уже нет!! 
80675191484

----------


## Липучка

> продам 4 билета на концерт Depeche Mode который состоится 8.02.2010 в Киеве. Билеты уже в одессе. 
> из за работы поехать не получается... 
> 4 билета 1 фан зона- по 1950 грн. Если сегодня.!!!!
> 
> в киеве билетов уже нет!! 
> 80675191484


 ой ой ой,а не дорого ли,а? :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> ой ой ой,а не дорого ли,а?


 Да человек наверное ошибся они имел ввиду за все 4 билета эту сумму)

----------


## limonty

d_night, кстати как там ситуация с автобусами?..

----------


## d_night

limonty  кинь свой номер телефона и имя  в личку я тебе скажу... )

----------


## Lator

Билеты вроде бы закончились. Осталась только VIP-зона за 4000 и 5000. То ли действительно распродали, то ли придерживают, чтоб VIP распродать?
А вот погода совсем не радует. Если и дальше будет так мести, может вообще всё мероприятие накрыться.

----------


## limonty

> Если и дальше будет так мести, может вообще всё мероприятие накрыться.


  Не будем о плохом... Уж мы то доедем! Главноее, чтоб DM приехали.

----------


## Tigrra

Доброго времени суток.Очень хорошее предложение поехать на DM.
Переезд Одесса-Киев-Одесса осуществляется на маршрутке Mercedes Sprinter.Собрана очень весёлая компания.Билет в оба конца 180грн.Осталось мало билетов...Доставим быстро и с комфортом к месту проведения Ивента + прогулка по Киеву.
Более подробная инфа по телефону 0938713145 - Максим. Либо пишите в личку.

----------


## Кисель

> Попросил однокашник (он живет в Киеве, его друзья не могут пойти) продать 2 билета в 1 фан-зону - по 1390 грн. Переправить их в Одессу не проблема. Звонить мне: 0674810719, 7036406


 Оба билета на брони.

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Ой, ребята, а кто из вас будет во 2фан-зоне? Не очень хочется одной быть.

----------


## Gwenny

Да, главное чтоб они приехали
Всё остальное - ерунда=)

----------


## Batyanya

> Ой, ребята, а кто из вас будет во 2фан-зоне? Не очень хочется одной быть.


 да наверное все )))

----------


## Eeexciter

Куплю 1 билет в 1-ю фанзону. 0677148044 Дима

----------


## Eeexciter

...

----------


## Eeexciter

...

----------


## Кисель

> да наверное все )))


 Не все, мы в первой.
Кстати, знаю недорогую гостиницу - уже заказала номер. Кому надо - стукну в личку или звоните (выше мои номера в посте о продаже билетов). Еду Черноморцем в воскресенье - таки удалось подгадать командировку по случаю.

----------


## Банзай

Ребята!Помогите отправить мужа на концерт DM.Нужен 1 билет в 1 фан зону.0674845622 Лена

----------


## Банзай

Нужен 1 билет на концерт DM-рассмотрю любые предложения.0674845622 Лена

----------


## oyeeey

Ура! Еще пять дней!!!

----------


## Batyanya

> Ура! Еще пять дней!!!


 только прогноз погоды не радует...мороз не страшно, главное чтоб осадков не было

----------


## Touchytough

> Ребята!Помогите отправить мужа на концерт DM.Нужен 1 билет в 1 фан зону.0674845622 Лена


 По уровню самоотверженности Вы почти жена декабриста)

----------


## ddeepp

кто ещё не определился с тем как добираться до киева
цена вопроса - 180 грн.
за более детальной информацией пишите в личку или звоните 093 719 19 87 - Марат.
можете скидывать в личку ваш номере телефона - я перезвоню.

спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Ольга Фил

куплю два билета на ДМ в Киеве 096-587-94-18 Дмитрий

----------


## r2d2

мда ))))
со сколькими людьми перезнакомлюсь))))

----------


## d_night

О да ! Этим мне и нравятся совместные поездки  ... Очень много интересных знакомств происходит ))) Я даже свою любимую девушку вот на такой вот поездке встретил )))

----------


## Tigrra

Кто ещё желает комфортабельно добраться в Киев на DM, пишите в личку, либо звоните по телефону 093 - 871 - 31 - 45  Максим

8 февраля Третий Mercedes Sprinter(Одесса-Киев-Одесса)отправится в 8 часов утра от Вокзала. Количество мест ограниченно. Цена прежняя - 180грн.

----------


## TenЬ

а я буду поездатой романтикой страдать)))

нас трое отщепенцев)

ох...как же я хочу уже)))))

а сеня билеты когда на поезд покупал встретил Вассермана видать это хороший знак!  :smileflag:

----------


## luci29

отсчет идет на дни!!!

----------


## Кисель

> а я буду поездатой романтикой страдать)))
> 
> нас трое отщепенцев)
> 
> ох...как же я хочу уже)))))
> 
> а сеня билеты когда на поезд покупал встретил Вассермана видать это хороший знак!


 Так надо поездатым романтикам тоже собраться. Кто каким поездом? Я Черноморцем, кто тоже - стучите в личку.

----------


## Anuk

> пиздите пиздите продал 4 билета по 2000!!!!
> Жуй казюли !!!


 действительно,есть чем гордиться

----------


## Anuk

> Так надо поездатым романтикам тоже собраться. Кто каким поездом? Я Черноморцем, кто тоже - стучите в личку.


 кто не автобусом,так Черноморцем

----------


## katrinka...

> кто не автобусом,так Черноморцем


 все мы там будем

----------


## treskynova

Куплю 2 билета на концерт DM-рассмотрю любые предложения 0503912890 Катя

----------


## r2d2

ходят слухи (инфо от киевлян), что на афтепати в Арене будут Мартин и Флетчер.......
заманчиво, однако.....

----------


## Кисель

А Дейв идет к Ерику? :smileflag:

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> ходят слухи (инфо от киевлян), что на афтепати в Арене будут Мартин и Флетчер.......
> заманчиво, однако.....


 Эта информация побудила меня позвонить в Арену по поводу столика, а мне ответили, чтобы я позвонила ближе к 8му, так как нет необходимой информации. Это что за прикол? 
Кто-нибудь пытался с ними связаться?

----------


## Кисель

> Эта информация побудила меня позвонить в Арену по поводу столика, а мне ответили, чтобы я позвонила ближе к 8му, так как нет необходимой информации. Это что за прикол? 
> Кто-нибудь пытался с ними связаться?


 Та ну, это никто не возьмется подтвердить. Даже если была договоренность - звезды могут в любой момент передумать и не прийти.

----------


## r2d2

> Та ну, это никто не возьмется подтвердить. Даже если была договоренность - звезды могут в любой момент передумать и не прийти.


 никто 100% гарантии и не даст, но вероятность есть...

киевляне рекомендуют в арену бронировать сейчас, потому что там по спискам. на сайте аншлага есть инфо, к кому обращаться.

----------


## druzhba_narodov

так я хотела узнать о столиках. Какая точно стоимость (вдруг дешевле, чем 999) и т.д.

----------


## ddeepp

всем привет!

одесса (жд вокзал)-киев(дв. спорта)-одесса(жд вокзал)
стоимость - 180 грн. 
кол-во мест приближается к нулю.

за подробностями в личку или звоните 093 719 19 87 - Марат.

что касается Арены, то я почему-то уверен, что это элементарно "вирусный маркетинг", уверен, на информацию такого рода повелся не один десяток людей, если не пару сотен. А доказать, по итогу были там музыканты или нет почти не возможно. Могут просто сказать, что были, но сидели в випе или ещё где-то, где их никто не видел.

Да и сами подумайте, что с ними сделают фанаты, появись они на всеобщем обозрение да ещё и в клубе 

Хотя всё может быть.

----------


## capellka

подглядела у поляков (концерты у них будут 10 и 11.02) как они собираются всречать ДМ:
1. на Halo все поднимают вверх светящиеся палочки, типа glowstick, либо мобилки.
2. Enjoy the silence все поют от начала  до конца)))
3. Policy of truth - имеющиеся в наличии надутые шарики, поднимаются вверх и разбрасываются по всему залу))

можно украсть идею)))

----------


## r2d2

> А Дейв идет к Ерику?


 Дейв бережёт желудок, гастроэнтерит мать его, так что если кто и будет бухать так это рыжий

----------


## indifference

Всем привет! Не подскажите как можно будет словить музыкантов чтобы взять автограф? Есть инфа, в какой гостинице они остановятся в Киеве? Тут в теме было несколько девушек, которые собирались ловить их по городу. Девчонки я хочу с вами!!

----------


## Банзай

Огромное спасибо Дмитрию из Киева за помощь в поиске билета!

----------


## Банзай

> По уровню самоотверженности Вы почти жена декабриста)


 Да, жаль, что концерт не на Колыме.

----------


## GoshaD

сколько времени концерт идёт?
Кто знает?

----------


## Липучка

> а я буду поездатой романтикой страдать)))
> 
> нас трое отщепенцев)
> 
> ох...как же я хочу уже)))))
> 
> а сеня билеты когда на поезд покупал встретил Вассермана видать это хороший знак!


 оу оу,что зачит отщепенцев!))) а романтику можно и коньячком еще в пути скрасить)

----------


## Slav.On

Есть 2 билета во 2-ю фан-зону.
Пишите в личку.

---------->> продано

----------


## Стассс

Внимание билеты еще не проданы!!!!!
Звоните +380952309533, Константин

----------


## Стассс

Человек, который обещал купить, из-за которого другим отказывал, деньги не перечислил. Поэтому сейчас предложение в силе!!!!!!!!! Звоните на "Киевстар" +380677817705

----------


## уйка

срочно куплю 2 билета в VIP зону.
пишите или звоните по тел.: 048 787 2987.
помогите, важному человеку нужно. спасибо.
зы: купить в кассах не советуйте, уже билетов никаких нет.

----------


## TenЬ

> оу оу,что зачит отщепенцев!))) а романтику можно и коньячком еще в пути скрасить)


 так...значит распечатка всех текстов)
бутилка конька)
немного бутилок других еще)
плееры забитые Дипишами
а нуда какбе энжой :smileflag:

----------


## DePrua

К сведению всех хочу сказать, что всем известный Piniya Gofmаn заключил договор с организаторами концерта. Люди заказывают билеты на автобусы, которые 100% будут везти из Одессы в Киев обратно. Автобусы под его руководством. Специально подбирались удобные Неопланы и др. Для большей информации звоните по телефонам: 
799-07-57
+380503160588
По этим телефонам вы можете узнать точную информацию и заказать билеты на автобусы. Спешите, пока не поздно!!!!

----------


## e341

Звонил в Аншлаг уже и vip нет (, очухался а билетов уже нестало(. Будет хоть трансляция ?,хоть так посмотреть
ps Если кто-то продаёт в л.с. пожалуйста!

----------


## Slav.On

В результате форс-мажора всплыло ещё 2 билета, 2-я фан-зона.
067 483 60 48, Олег.

p.s. Мопед не мой, просто разместил объяву.

*----------> продано*

----------


## r2d2

такс....

-автограф сессию можете и не мечтать. Разве что невероятно повезет и жертва будет прижата в углу. (Но ее еще поймать нужно). Группа категорически не любит фотографироваться и давать автографы

- ни какой трансляции быть в принципе не может. (это не DG, с сольником, это мэтры электроники)

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> Всем привет! Не подскажите как можно будет словить музыкантов чтобы взять автограф? Есть инфа, в какой гостинице они остановятся в Киеве? Тут в теме было несколько девушек, которые собирались ловить их по городу. Девчонки я хочу с вами!!


 Есть информация, что они забронировали номера в отеле Хаят, но когда вселяются пока не знаю.
Если что, пиши в личку.

----------


## ddeepp

всем привет.

осталось 2 места.

цена прежняя - 180 грн. в оба конца

отчаливаем в 8.00 от жд вокзала, остановка стамбул.

есть желающие, пишим в личку или звоним 093 719 19 87 - Марат.

спасибо за внимание.

----------


## druzhba_narodov

По поводу флеш-моба:
"все уже решено живая цепочка и шарики
сообщайте это всем остальным."

И ещё, срочно подучиваем текст A Guestion of Time. На питерском концерте Дэйв дал возможность спеть залу, а там - тишина. Слов не знали...

----------


## Gedeon

Всем доброго времени суток!!! Сегодня брал на воскресенье билеты до Киева. Удалось взять только на Аркадию. Если еще кто-то едет этим способом, звоните 0675026786. Устроим препати!!!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> К сведению всех хочу сказать, что всем известный Piniya Gofmаn заключил договор с организаторами концерта. Люди заказывают билеты на автобусы, которые 100% будут везти из Одессы в Киев обратно. Автобусы под его руководством. Специально подбирались удобные Неопланы и др. Для большей информации звоните по телефонам: 
> 799-07-57
> +380503160588
> По этим телефонам вы можете узнать точную информацию и заказать билеты на автобусы. Спешите, пока не поздно!!!!


 Ну, немного не так, но в принципе всё верно. Мы являемс яофициальными перевозчиками на концерт и обратно, но автобусы не "подбирались". Они просто есть в наличии. И все, кто оплатит проезд поедут, независимо от того, будет автобус полупустой , или полный. Заказать места можно ещё и в субботу и в первой половине воскресенья.
 Отдельное спасибо DeePrua за рекламу. Жаль, ШО поздновато. Мы билеты уже месяца три продаём.  :smileflag:  На сайте Аншлага, кстати, наши координаты.

----------


## Anuk

"Украинские поклонники группы Depeche Mode готовят своим любимым исполнителям теплый прием. 8 февраля на концерте легендарных DM в столичном Дворце Спорта меломаны собираются устроить яркий и запоминающийся флешмоб.
Его суть такова: посреди концерта, во время исполнения песни «Miles Away/The Truth Is», все начинают надувать заготовленные заранее воздушные шарики. Чтобы уже к следующему треку «Policy Of Truth» перебрасываться этими шариками друг в друга и кидать их в сторону сцены.
Почему именно «Policy Of Truth»? Потому что во время исполнения этой песни на заднике сцены показывается видеоряд с множеством воздушных шариков. «Депешисты» во многих городах Европы уже имитировали этот видеоряд на концертах, и украинские поклонники решили присоединиться к этой международной акции.
Итак, мы призываем всех, кто хочет сделать киевский концерт Depeche Mode памятным, приносить с собой воздушные шарики, раздавать их людям в зале и объяснять идею флешмоба, чтобы под «Policy Of Truth» воцарился запоминающийся красочный праздник.

Кроме того, многие украинские «депешисты» собираются приносить на концерт в Киеве красные розы — символ классического альбома Depeche Mode «Violator». А под первую песню концерта «In Chains» все сознательные поклонники собираются взяться за руки, создавая «живую цепь», как в названии трека.

Это первый визит Depeche Mode в Украину, и в наших силах сделать так, чтобы он запомнился и публике, и самой группе."

----------


## [email protected]

Не думала, что отмечусь в этой темке таким образом,но все же :smileflag: , есть один билет сектор 3 ряд 7. 

телефон 0677102027 Наталья

----------


## Кисель

> "Украинские поклонники группы Depeche Mode готовят своим любимым исполнителям теплый прием. 8 февраля на концерте легендарных DM в столичном Дворце Спорта меломаны собираются устроить яркий и запоминающийся флешмоб.
> Его суть такова: посреди концерта, во время исполнения песни «Miles Away/The Truth Is», все начинают надувать заготовленные заранее воздушные шарики. Чтобы уже к следующему треку «Policy Of Truth» перебрасываться этими шариками друг в друга и кидать их в сторону сцены.
> Почему именно «Policy Of Truth»? Потому что во время исполнения этой песни на заднике сцены показывается видеоряд с множеством воздушных шариков. «Депешисты» во многих городах Европы уже имитировали этот видеоряд на концертах, и украинские поклонники решили присоединиться к этой международной акции.
> Итак, мы призываем всех, кто хочет сделать киевский концерт Depeche Mode памятным, приносить с собой воздушные шарики, раздавать их людям в зале и объяснять идею флешмоба, чтобы под «Policy Of Truth» воцарился запоминающийся красочный праздник.
> 
> Кроме того, многие украинские «депешисты» собираются приносить на концерт в Киеве красные розы — символ классического альбома Depeche Mode «Violator». А под первую песню концерта «In Chains» все сознательные поклонники собираются взяться за руки, создавая «живую цепь», как в названии трека.
> 
> Это первый визит Depeche Mode в Украину, и в наших силах сделать так, чтобы он запомнился и публике, и самой группе."


 Прикольно. Поддерживаю - сообщу друзьям-киевлянам, кто не знает, чтобы присоединились.

----------


## indifference

Мартин и Флэтч то может и будут, но что вы собираетесь делать с ценами на вход в Арену под 1000 грн. И ещё я слышал, что афтепати в Арене будет полузакрытого или закрытого типа, что то так...

----------


## indifference

Про афтограф сессию в её классическом понимании (пришёл-купил диск-выждал очередь-получил автограф от нескольких участников группы-может даже сфоткался-ушёл) я так точно не рассчитываю. Все надежды чтоб словить где то как то...

----------


## [email protected]

есть 1 лишний билет. сектор 3 ряд 7. огромная просьба завтра, т.е. в субботу если кто-то будет звонить в первой половине дня, а я не буду брать телефон, то не стесняйтесь - перезванивайте. у меня экзамен, как только смогу - отвечу. 
0677102027

----------


## Naughty_girl

Нужно 3 билета на концерт.Кто знает по какой стоимости остались?

----------


## [email protected]

> Нужно 3 билета на концерт.Кто знает по какой стоимости остались?


 в кассах билетов нет. почитайте предыдущие сообщения. ищите тут или на других сайтах, но это уже будет из "вторых рук".

----------


## Naughty_girl

Ну вот я и думала чтоб эти вторые руки отозвались :smileflag: )а то не понятно кто уже распродал а кто вдрег нет...спасибо!

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну вот я и думала чтоб эти вторые руки отозвались)а то не понятно кто уже распродал а кто вдрег нет...спасибо!


 у меня есть, но к сожалению 1. если не будет хватать именно его - звоните

----------


## limonty

> Цена проезда:
> *220 грн. - Одесса - Дворец спорта/ Киев - Одесса*
> 
> Бронь мест:
> *icq :.................. 424366774......................
> tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
> .......................8(о93)7744302.............. ....
> ...........................7705401................ ......*
> 
> Dumac Zabielin


 220 на Спринтере-а не  дороговато ли?!!...

----------


## d_night

> 220 на Спринтере-а не  дороговато ли?!!...


 Я силой никого не тяну!

----------


## AleS good

> 220 на Спринтере-а не  дороговато ли?!!...


 Пишут люди, планирующие провести в автобусе раз в 3 больше времени, чем на концерте. (концерт ~4 часа, путь одесса-киев-одесса в лучшем варианте 12 часов).

----------


## bonechka

nyjno 2 bileta na DM
093 602 602 5 Inna
0982733779

----------


## ddeepp

всем привет.

также осталось 2 места в спринтере. маршрутка комфортная - не ощущается дискомфорт ног (нормальное расстояние между сиденьями). 2 телика, ДВД, дополнительная печка, чтоб не замерзнуть, хороший звук.

цена - 180 грн. в оба конца.

кол-во мест - 2 штуки одесса-киев-одесса.
+ есть 2 места только в Киев.

кого заинтересовало пишите в личку или звоните 093 719 19 87 - Марат.

----------


## limonty

> Пишут люди, планирующие провести в автобусе раз в 3 больше времени, чем на концерте. (концерт ~4 часа, путь одесса-киев-одесса в лучшем варианте 12 часов).


 Я за это и думаю: 12 часов в Неоплане или Сетре за 220грн.- это еще терпимо, но в Спринтере?...

http://www.autolux.ua/russian/schedule?d=quick&filialid=13&arr=11&Submit2=%ED%E0  %E9%F2%E8    Обратите внимание на рейс №586 стоимость 115грн..... В оба конца-230грн. Ну так это же не Спринтер!

----------


## d_night

> всем привет.
> 
> также осталось 2 места в спринтере. маршрутка комфортная - не ощущается дискомфорт ног (нормальное расстояние между сиденьями). 2 телика, ДВД, дополнительная печка, чтоб не замерзнуть, хороший звук.


 Такой вопрос: а спинки сидений фиксированные или имеют свойство немного откидываться назад для более комфортных условий???

----------


## d_night

> Я за это и думаю: 12 часов в Неоплане или Сетре за 220грн.- это еще терпимо, но в Спринтере?...
> 
> http://www.autolux.ua/russian/schedule?d=quick&filialid=13&arr=11&Submit2=%ED%E0%E9%F2%E8    Обратите внимание на рейс №586 стоимость 115грн..... В оба конца-230грн. Ну так это же не Спринтер!


 Лимонти ну ты же знаешь что проезд стоит 200 грн. так чего ты так заелся за эти 220 ???

Ты когда-нибудь ездил автолюксом за 115 грн??? )))

И еще возьми в расчет что тебе по киеву придется тоже как то передвигаться с автовокзала к ДС и обратно))) А тут твою попу привезут к месту проведения концерта подождут на улице пока ты будешь получать удовольствие от концерта и отвезут назад довольного и немного уставшего)))

----------


## d_night

Цена проезда:
*220 грн. - Одесса - Дворец спорта/ Киев - Одесса*

Бронь мест:
*icq :.................. 424366774......................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
.......................8(о93)7744302.............. ....
...........................7705401................ ......*

Dumac Zabielin

----------


## ddeepp

d_night

haha отличная шутка  к сожалению, сиденья не имеют такого свойства, а жаль.

что касается автобуса или маршрутки, каждому свое. год жил в Киеве и если не на машине, то ездил только на маршрутках - так как по-быстрее хотел добраться до Одессы.

на маршрутке будет быстрее и это факт. хотя бы потому, что останавливаться на "туалет" и на перекур она будет реже.

как добраться это дело каждого и поэтому не надо тут язвить и подкалывать о великий тур-оператор 

мое предложение в силе 2 места, 180 грн.

ПС - лимонити, твоя позиция смешна, если ты так гонишся за комфортом, то чего ноешь из-за 20 грн? доплатил 20 грн. и едь себе в удобном автобусе, вон тебе как раз скидывают 20

----------


## e341

Всё ещё ищу 2 билета ))

----------


## katrinka...

тема превратилась в соревнование "У кого лучше автобус"

----------


## Piniya Gofman

У нас два Неоплана уже забиты. В связи с повышеным спросом в последние дни, решили отправлять ещё один автобус. Так, ШО если кому нужно, звоните. Отправление в 10.00. По дороге планируется обычно одна остановка.
*Прошу принять во внимание, ШО в понедельник 8-го февраля автобусы движущиеся в сторону Киева должны иметь специальные разрешения. В противном случае автобусы пропускаться не будут*. Это связано с выборами.

----------


## AirMax

> По поводу флеш-моба:
> "все уже решено живая цепочка и шарики
> сообщайте это всем остальным."
> 
> И ещё, срочно подучиваем текст A Guestion of Time. На питерском концерте Дэйв дал возможность спеть залу, а там - тишина. Слов не знали...


 Мляяя, какой позор! Фанаты, *бта.

----------


## AirMax

Слушайте, а где можно увидеть список песен, которые будут исполняться на концерте?

----------


## d_night

> тема превратилась в соревнование "У кого лучше автобус"


 Та не ...

----------


## AirMax

> У нас два Неоплана уже забиты. В связи с повышеным спросом в последние дни, решили отправлять ещё один автобус. Так, ШО если кому нужно, звоните. Отправление в 10.00. По дороге планируется обычно одна остановка.
> *Прошу принять во внимание, ШО в понедельник 8-го февраля автобусы движущиеся в сторону Киева должны иметь специальные разрешения. В противном случае автобусы пропускаться не будут*. Это связано с выборами.


 Песец. Надо срочно выяснить, а есть ли такое разрешение у моего автобуса - как бы не пришлось в итоге ехать машиной.

----------


## d_night

> d_night
> ... о великий тур-оператор


  Да я такой

----------


## d_night

> Прошу принять во внимание, ШО в понедельник 8-го февраля автобусы движущиеся в сторону Киева должны иметь специальные разрешения. В противном случае автобусы пропускаться не будут.


 Чес это!

Но не отрицаю затрудненный въезд в Киев и проезд по самому Киеву )

----------


## AirMax

> Чес это!
> 
> Но не отрицаю затрудненный въезд в Киев и проезд по самому Киеву )


 Учитывая ставки на выборах и непредсказуемость результата - я бы не был так уверен. Лучше перестраховаться. Сейчас сам позвоню в ГАИ - выясню.

----------


## d_night

> Учитывая ставки на выборах и непредсказуемость результата - я бы не был так уверен. Лучше перестраховаться. Сейчас сам позвоню в ГАИ - выясню.


 Ну начнем с того чо у каждого пассажира в автобусе на руках будет входной билет на концерт !!! Думаю это не маловажный ФАКТ!

----------


## Mvolta

> Слушайте, а где можно увидеть список песен, которые будут исполняться на концерте?


 тоже решили слова подучить?))
приблизительно этот:
In Chains
Wrong
Hole to Feed
Walking In My Shoes
It's No Good
A Question of Time
Precious
World In My Eyes
Insight
Home
Miles Away
Policy Of Truth
In Your Room
I Feel You
Enjoy The Silence
Never Let Me Down Again

Dressed In Black
Stripped
Behind The Wheel
Personal Jesus

----------


## AirMax

Ну, что, звонил в ГАИ города - информацию не подтвердили. Надеюсь, что действительно - чес. Хотя, наверное, все-таки не чес, а коварный маркетинговый ход Пини Гофмана. Ох уж мне эти ваши мансы  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> Ну, что, звонил в ГАИ города - информацию не подтвердили. Надеюсь, что действительно - чес. Хотя, наверное, все-таки не чес, а коварный маркетинговый ход Пини Гофмана. Ох уж мне эти ваши мансы

----------


## AirMax

> тоже решили слова подучить?))
> приблизительно этот:
> In Chains
> Wrong
> Hole to Feed
> Walking In My Shoes
> It's No Good
> A Question of Time
> Precious
> ...


 Да не, кроме новых песен, все почти и так знаю наизусть  :smileflag:

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Ну, что, звонил в ГАИ города - информацию не подтвердили. Надеюсь, что действительно - чес. Хотя, наверное, все-таки не чес, а коварный маркетинговый ход Пини Гофмана. Ох уж мне эти ваши мансы


 Ничего подобного. Ваше дело, верить, или нет. Вчера ездили в ГАИ с  всеми документами, договором с Аншлагом, списком и № автобусов, ШОб выдали разрешение.

----------


## d_night

> Ничего подобного. Ваше дело, верить, или нет. Вчера ездили в ГАИ с всеми документами, договором с Аншлагом, списком и № автобусов, ШОб выдали разрешение.


 Ну это вообще то нормальное явление на каждую поездку водитель автобуса должен получить подобное разрешение ) А так же акт осмотра в ГАИ ... путевка договор платежка и т.д. ... ))) Это все естественные вещи повседневность так сказать )))

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Ну это вообще то нормальное явление на каждую поездку водитель автобуса должен получить подобное разрешение )


 У транспортной милиции - да, а вот ШОб в ГАИ, так такого давно не было.

----------


## d_night

*Piniya Gofman*  Да все будет норма прорвемся ))) Мы же ОДЕССИТЫ!!!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> *Piniya Gofman*  Да все будет норма прорвемся ))) Мы же ОДЕССИТЫ!!!


 Да оно то всё так, ТокА не хочется лишние нервы портить, а тем более деньги тратить!

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Так, кто хочет, чтобы концерт в Киеве группа Depeche Mode запомнила надолго, надо обеспечить осведомлённость масс о флеш-мобе:
Цитата:
"Так же давайте своими силами распространяться информацию по разным интернет-ресурсам и распечатаем как можно больше листовок и раздадим людям перед концертом.

ТЕКСТ ЛИСТОВКИ:
---------------------------------
Дорогие депешисты,
просим вас помочь нам сделать этот концерт более незабываемым!

ИНСТРУКЦИЯ:
1. "Живая цепь"
Концерт начинается с песни "In Chains". В начале этой песни все беремся за руки, создавая таким образом живую цепь =) Когда Мартин поет "Ин Чеееейнс", мы плавно поднимаем наши руки вверх (продолжая держатся за руки), и всем залом поем вместе с Мартином.

2. Имитируем видеоряд под "Policy of Truth" (12-ая по счету песня)
Приносим на концерт по 20-30 (и вообще кто сколько может) шариков и делимся с другими. Начинаем надувать шарики на 10-ом треке ("Home"). И как только на экране появляются разноцветные шарики - выкидываем их все вверх. Ну, что дальше и так понятно."

И ещё важный вопрос от меня: Будет ли вестись запись концерта, и возможно ли будет приобрести диск?

----------


## Lator

> И ещё важный вопрос от меня: Будет ли вестись запись концерта, и возможно ли будет приобрести диск?


 Ну, судя по тому, что написано на сайте "Аншлага" _"У VIP-зоні Ви зможете придбати (після закінчення концерту) cd-диск із записом "живого" концерту "DEPECHE MODE "у Києві" та іншу сувенірну продукцію "DEPECHE MODE"."_, такая запись должна вестись. А вот можно ли будет купить сразу такой диск, это вопрос (как минимум для тех, кто не в VIP-зоне). Большинство записей TOTU Live можно купить через инет, по 18 фунтов за двойной CD.

----------


## indifference

Вот только Live Here Now на всём постсоветское пространство решили не делать. Вроде бы дела у записывающей концерты фирмы идут не важно...
А то что будет выложен бутлег какой то с концерта, я в этом почти уверен. Видео так точно, да и аудио наверное.

----------


## [email protected]

продам один сидячий билет на концерт Depeche Mode
тел. 0677102027

----------


## d_night

*Mersedes "Sprinter" * (междугородний) ... *Сидения с откидывающимися спинками*  ... ДвД, ТВ  и всякая там фигня все есть ) 
 Осталось *4* места! 

Цена проезда:
*200 грн. - Одесса - Дворец спорта/ Киев - Одесса*

Бронь мест:
*icq :.................. 424366774......................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
.......................8(о93)7744302.............. ....
...........................7705401................ ......*

Dumac Zabielin

----------


## alleftina

А кто-нибудь в курсе: будет ли трансляция концерта? а? ну хоть по телевизору посмотреть))))

----------


## bittersun

[[email protected];9771122]продам один сидячий билет на концерт Depeche Mode
тел. 067710202



.........цена???

----------


## r2d2

> А кто-нибудь в курсе: будет ли трансляция концерта? а? ну хоть по телевизору посмотреть))))


 разрешена съемка по 60 секунд первых 4 песен. И ВСЕ!

----------


## [email protected]

[QUOTE=bittersun;9772725]


> продам один сидячий билет на концерт Depeche Mode
> тел. 0677102027
> 
> 
> 
> .........цена???


 написала в личку

----------


## iriso4ka 08

> Лимонти ну ты же знаешь что проезд стоит 200 грн. так чего ты так заелся за эти 220 ???
> 
> Ты когда-нибудь ездил автолюксом за 115 грн??? )))
> 
> И еще возьми в расчет что тебе по киеву придется тоже как то передвигаться с автовокзала к ДС и обратно))) А тут твою попу привезут к месту проведения концерта подождут на улице пока ты будешь получать удовольствие от концерта и отвезут назад довольного и немного уставшего)))


 вы опредилитесь с ценой за проезд????? то у вас 180, потом 200,  сейчас 220. люди же на что-то рассчитывают ....

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> разрешена съемка по 60 секунд первых 4 песен. И ВСЕ!


 Это кого касается???

----------


## bittersun

> продам один сидячий билет на концерт Depeche Mode
> тел. 0677102027


 в какой зоне?

----------


## r2d2

> Это кого касается???


 это к вопросу о телетрансляции, так что будет микронарезка в новостях - не больше

----------


## r2d2

LHN не вели запись даже в Праге, так что мечтать о Спб, Москве и Киеве - нереально. Хотя.... для ВИП ложи может и что то и сделают

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> LHN не вели запись даже в Праге, так что мечтать о Спб, Москве и Киеве - нереально. Хотя.... для ВИП ложи может и что то и сделают


 А жаль. Во 2фан-зоне, наверно, не получится на НИХ насмотреться. Так на видео надежда была...

----------


## r2d2

могу записать Прагу (лето)  :smileflag:

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> могу записать Прагу (лето)


 Буду признательна  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

*Mersedes "Sprinter" * (междугородний) ... *Сидения с откидывающимися спинками*  ... ДвД, ТВ  и всякая там фигня все есть ) 
 Осталось *4* места! 

Цена проезда:
*200 грн. - Одесса - Дворец спорта/ Киев - Одесса*

+ *2* места в автобусе "SETRA" (цена проезда *180 грн.*)

Бронь мест:
*icq :.................. 424366774......................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
.......................8(о93)7744302.............. ....
...........................7705401................ ......*

Dumac Zabielin

----------


## d_night

> вы опредилитесь с ценой за проезд????? то у вас 180, потом 200,  сейчас 220. люди же на что-то рассчитывают ....


 Маленькая поправка то у меня :

Стоимость проезда - 200 грн.
Компаниям от 5 чел. скидка - 5%
Компаниям от 10 чел. скидка - 10%
Компаниям от 15 чел. скидка - 15%

то 170 то опять 200 то 180 то 220  то снова 200  )))

----------


## limonty

> ПС - лимонити, твоя позиция смешна, если ты так гонишся за комфортом, то чего ноешь из-за 20 грн? доплатил 20 грн. и едь себе в удобном автобусе, вон тебе как раз скидывают 20


 Это уже не вопрос цены или комфорта, если нужно я в состоянии добраться в Киев и на самолете (если знаешь стоимость перелета-поймешь)... Это вопрос принципа! Когда в начале темы тебе обещают Туристическиий автобус за 200, затем скидывают до 180, а в итоге маршрутка, и за 220... НЕ-ХО-ЧУ

----------


## d_night

> ... Это вопрос принципа! Когда в начале темы тебе обещают Туристическиий автобус за 200, затем скидывают до 180, а в итоге маршрутка, и за 220... НЕ-ХО-ЧУ


 Да не спорю!!! На ошибках учатся!

----------


## limonty

> Да не спорю!!! На ошибках учатся!


  Согласен. Надеюсь, что следующие поездки будут организованы с учетом допущенных ошибок. Опыт- дело наживное!
 Без обид? 
 PS: В итоге каждый остался при своих интересах...

----------


## d_night

> Согласен. Надеюсь, что следующие поездки будут организованы с учетом допущенных ошибок. Опыт- дело наживное!
>  Без обид? 
>  PS: В итоге каждый остался при своих интересах...


 Все норма   :smileflag:

----------


## iriso4ka 08

> Согласен. Надеюсь, что следующие поездки будут организованы с учетом допущенных ошибок.

----------


## d_night

*Mersedes "Sprinter" * (междугородний) ... *Сидения с откидывающимися спинками*  ... ДвД, ТВ  и всякая там фигня все есть ) 
 Осталось *4* места! 

Цена проезда:
*200 грн. - Одесса - Дворец спорта/ Киев - Одесса*

+ *1* место в автобусе "SETRA" (цена проезда *180 грн.*)

Бронь мест:
*icq :.................. 424366774......................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
.......................8(о93)7744302.............. ....
...........................7705401................ ......*

Dumac Zabielin

----------


## r2d2

Москва и Питер были с этим сэт-листом:

In Chains
Wrong
Hole To Feed
Walking In My Shoes
It's No Good
A Question Of Time
Precious
World In My Eyes
Insight (sung by Martin)
Home
Miles Away / The Truth Is
Policy Of Truth
In Your Room
I Feel You
Enjoy The Silence
Never Let Me Down Again

Encore #1
Dressed In Black
Stripped
Behind The Wheel
Personal Jesus

так что ценителям Dressed In Black - повезет )))

----------


## alleftina

> могу записать Прагу (лето)


 хочется шоб было наше, украинское)))) с родного киева)))
еще и нормально отснятое :smileflag: 
все таки Интер представляет концерт ДМ в Украине, так может они что-то снимут?

----------


## luci29

> Маленькая поправка то у меня :
> 
> Стоимость проезда - 200 грн.
> Компаниям от 5 чел. скидка - 5%
> Компаниям от 10 чел. скидка - 10%
> Компаниям от 15 чел. скидка - 15%
> 
> то 170 то опять 200 то 180 то 220  то снова 200  )))


 че т я тоже запуталась ...недавно обрадовали что на большой и красивый автобус людей набралось,бронировали за 180...так что с ценой и на чем мы все таки поедем уже ЗАВТРАААААА!!!?

----------


## d_night

Едет один большой красивый автобус и один спринтер вы если я не ошибаюсь в автобусе! Не могу точно сказать потому что не знаю Ваше имя и номер телефона а по нику кто Вы определить не могу! )

Бронировали за 180... поедите за 180!!!

----------


## ddeepp

всем привет.

2 места одесса-киев-одесса, мерседес спринтер 18 мест.
ДВД, ТВ и все-все-все.

цена 180 грн.

093 719 19 87 - Марат.

или в личку.

----------


## r2d2

> все таки Интер представляет концерт ДМ в Украине, так может они что-то снимут?


 я уже писал выше, если будет запись, то только бутлег

----------


## Лютик

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, а можно с собой видекамеру принести на концерт и снимать видео, или это так же не разрешено. Против фото я думаю никто не против, но вот "любительское" видео?

----------


## r2d2

Вы либо будете снимать, либо смотреть/слушать концерт. В фанзонах, это нереально. Попытайтесь)))) вдруг повезет

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, а можно с собой видекамеру принести на концерт и снимать видео, или это так же не разрешено. Против фото я думаю никто не против, но вот "любительское" видео?


 Думаю, ШО будут запрещать. На концерте Deep Purple, снимающих выводили из зала.

Кстати! *Осталось 10 мест в третьем из автобусов.
 Звоните 7990757 или 0503160588*

----------


## [email protected]

опять продается один билет в 3 сектор (молодой человек, который бронировал билет - или звоните, или я его пробую продать)
тел 0677102027
продан

----------


## d_night

*Mersedes "Sprinter" * (междугородний) ... *Сидения с откидывающимися спинками*  ... ДвД, ТВ  и всякая там фигня все есть ) 
 Осталось *4* места! 

Цена проезда:
*200 грн. - Одесса - Дворец спорта/ Киев - Одесса*

Бронь мест:
*icq :.................. 424366774......................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
.......................8(о93)7744302.............. ....
...........................7705401................ ......*

Dumac Zabielin

----------


## Лютик

d_night, ты только не продай места уже забронированные  Я бронировал в пятницу утром вроде. Как там местечкое еще живое?

Т.е достоверной информации про запрет на видеосъемку любительскую ниукого нету? Ну а фотоаппара кто то берет же я думаю с собой на концерт, или тоже будут "выводить"?

----------


## d_night

Не парься если продам то поделюсь!

----------


## d_night

*По возвращению из Киева! Эмоциями предлагаю делиться здесь* ► Фан-клуб DM

----------


## r2d2

> *По возвращению из Киева! Эмоциями предлагаю делиться здесь* ► Фан-клуб DM


 я бы даже предложил собраться )

----------


## alleftina

> я бы даже предложил собраться )


 и поделиться впечатлениями с теми, кто не поехал :smileflag:

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> *Осталось 10 мест в третьем из автобусов.
>  Звоните 7990757 или 0503160588*


 ...9 мест.

----------


## d_night

*Mersedes "Sprinter" * (междугородний) ... *Сидения с откидывающимися спинками*  ... ДвД, ТВ  и всякая там фигня все есть ) 
 Осталось *2* места! 

Цена проезда:
*200 грн. - Одесса - Дворец спорта/ Киев - Одесса*

Бронь мест:
*icq :.................. 424366774......................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880..................
.......................8(о93)7744302.............. ....
...........................7705401................ ......*

Dumac Zabielin

----------


## Gentleman

> я бы даже предложил собраться )


 Полностью поддерживаю идею!!!!!)))))))

----------


## Gwenny

> никто 100% гарантии и не даст, но вероятность есть...
> 
> киевляне рекомендуют в арену бронировать сейчас, потому что там по спискам. на сайте аншлага есть инфо, к кому обращаться.


 всё, это уже закрытое мероприятие, вход на которое строго по пригласительным=)

----------


## capellka

Господа, едущие на автобусах с d_night, есть большая вероятность, что в Киеве нас встретит съемочная группа MTV-Ukraine, они снимают фильм о фанах ДМ (держали связь с r2d2), и наши 3 автобуса как раз будут им кстати)))
так что просьба сохранить до приезда в Киев презентабельный вид)))

----------


## alleftina

> Господа, едущие на автобусах с d_night, есть большая вероятность, что в Киеве нас встретит съемочная группа MTV-Ukraine, они снимают фильм о фанах ДМ (держали связь с r2d2), и наши 3 автобуса как раз будут им кстати)))
> так что просьба сохранить до приезда в Киев презентабельный вид)))


 ого!

----------


## shadoff

Ребят, кто на автобусе, сборы с 8,30 до 9,00?

----------


## d_night

Да)

----------


## luci29

господа чаще бывающие на данных мероприятиях,как лучше одется:
чтобы не было холодно(бродить мы не будем по городу?до начала ДЕЙСТВИЯ,во дворце спорта холодно?)
чтобы не было жарко(в автобусе,а главное на концерте)
что все таки делать с верхней одеждой(1я фанзона,наверное надо сразу ломиться чтобы быть впереди,гардероб это часовая очередь?)

----------


## АнюткA)

> господа чаще бывающие на данных мероприятиях,как лучше одется:
> чтобы не было холодно(бродить мы не будем по городу?до начала ДЕЙСТВИЯ,во дворце спорта холодно?)
> чтобы не было жарко(в автобусе,а главное на концерте)
> что все таки делать с верхней одеждой(1я фанзона,наверное надо сразу ломиться чтобы быть впереди,гардероб это часовая очередь?)


 не знаю как будет в этот раз, но на muse гардероб не работал,это был ад.. оделись потеплее,октябрь был холодный,так вот на концерте пришлось обматывать куртки вокруг пояса,а сумки вешать на руки или на шею (на длинных ручках те что)
и всё-таки одевайтесь теплее
большая надежда что всё-таки на этот раз с гардеробом будет всё в порядке

----------


## iriso4ka 08

> я бы даже предложил собраться )


 Я ЗА

----------


## limonty

Если верить  www.gismeteo.ua/city/daily/4944/, то в понедельник в Киеве ожидается небольшой снег и мороз -9

----------


## alleftina

Желаю всем хорошо съездить  и получить море удовольсвия

----------


## Молодая пешеход

Народ! Есть ОДИН билет - компания моего брата выехала сегодня из Одессы поездом, один человек не явился на вокзал. Если ехать завтра автобусом - вы еще успеваете!
4 сектор, 1000 гривен.
063-698-06-05, Андрей (это - мой брат).

----------


## Bondanna

продам два билета в фан-зону1
по 2500 грн
067 510 22 22

----------


## r2d2

проводил

----------


## TenЬ

> Если верить  www.gismeteo.ua/city/daily/4944/, то в понедельник в Киеве ожидается небольшой снег и мороз -9


 та тут пекло)
это у нас холодна как в тундре)

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> проводил


 На чём? Не видел.

----------


## r2d2

> На чём? Не видел.


 на микроавтобусе

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> на микроавтобусе


 Тогда и не мог видеть. :smileflag:  Мы большими автобусами отправляли.

----------


## d_night

> проводил


 Все норма доехали ... ребята на концерте ... я не пошел

----------


## d_night

> Тогда и не мог видеть. Мы большими автобусами отправляли.


 Да видели мы Ваши большие автобусы не больше наших)))

----------


## d_night

> *Прошу принять во внимание, ШО в понедельник 8-го февраля автобусы движущиеся в сторону Киева должны иметь специальные разрешения. В противном случае автобусы пропускаться не будут*. Это связано с выборами.


 А вот это было очень не красиво!!!!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Да видели мы Ваши большие автобусы не больше наших)))


 Да ладно. Ваши спринтеры были точно такие же, как наши Неопланы. :smileflag: 



> А вот это было очень не красиво!!!!


 Очень красиво! Не знаю как Вас (Вы уехали раньше), но к нам транспортники и компания пришли уже до отправления. И это было только начало. По дороге в Киев ещё 6 (шесть) раз тормозили. Благо все бумаги были в наличии.

----------


## d_night

> ...такие же, как наши Неопланы.
> .


 Никогда не думал что неоплан выше классом Сетры ... (спорить и меряться писюнами не намерен  :smileflag:  респект чел)




> ...но к нам транспортники и компания пришли уже до отправления.


  ВСЕ НОРМА! )

----------


## GoshaD

До сих пор "Персональный Иисус" в ушах. Концерт просто МЕГАЗАЧЕТНЫЙ!!! Такое бывает очень мало раз в жизни человека. Я отойти не могу!

----------


## AirMax

Ну вот мы и стали старше еще на 1 концерт Депешей... 
Никого не удалось сагитировать на афтерпати - УЖОС, как тяжелы на подъем стали одесситы.

----------


## r2d2

> как тяжелы на подъем стали одесситы.


 удивил )

----------


## d_night

> ... )


 Ром спасибо, за поддержку!  :smileflag: 

PS: Кусочек видео с нашей поездки! ))) (автору спс)

----------


## Marani

Люди, скажите, а разогрев был? Я имею ввиду "Низер Эбб". Мы с братом, попали внутрь и через пару минут выши DM. Что там такое вообще происходило на улице, почему толпа? Обещали ведь с 6 часов запускать, так я понимаю должны были спокойненько все зайти. В первый раз на подобном концерте, потому интересно всегда так? 
DM - красавцы!

----------


## [email protected]

разогрев был, ровно с 19.30 до 20. или под настроение или просто, но мне тоже супер понравился!

----------


## Batyanya

> Люди, скажите, а разогрев был? Я имею ввиду "Низер Эбб". Мы с братом, попали внутрь и через пару минут выши DM. Что там такое вообще происходило на улице, почему толпа? Обещали ведь с 6 часов запускать, так я понимаю должны были спокойненько все зайти. В первый раз на подобном концерте, потому интересно всегда так? 
> DM - красавцы!


 разогрев был, но Вы ничего не потеряли ибо фигня редкая...
почему толпа? потому что "совковая" организация...У нас организаторы кроме как хапнуть бабла ни о чем не думают, к сожалению..

ДМ - супер! Отработали на 12 балов из 10 )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQOdxejGptY

----------


## Marani

> разогрев был, но Вы ничего не потеряли ибо фигня редкая...


 Я не сомневаюсь. И не жалею, что не попала на разогрев, наоборот, думаю как повезло попасть к началу концерта DM! Там ведь на улице еще кажется многие остались за забором...

----------


## [email protected]

> Я не сомневаюсь. И не жалею, что не попала на разогрев, наоборот, думаю как повезло попасть к началу концерта DM! Там ведь на улице еще кажется многие остались за забором...


 не факт, что Вам не понравился бы разогрев. по-моему, он был очень прикольный, единственное что, пауза потом перед самим Депешем (когда аппаратуру настраивали)

----------


## katrinka...

[QUOTE=GoshaD;9823207]До сих пор "Персональный Иисус" в ушах. Концерт просто МЕГАЗАЧЕТНЫЙ!!! Такое бывает очень мало раз в жизни человека. Я отойти не могу![/QUOTE

дааааа..я душой еще на концерте...а физически приходится быть на работе




> Ну вот мы и стали старше еще на 1 концерт Депешей... 
> Никого не удалось сагитировать на афтерпати - УЖОС, как тяжелы на подъем стали одесситы.


 ну некоторым седня на работе уже надо было быть..еле на автобус автолюксовский успели




> Люди, скажите, а разогрев был? Я имею ввиду "Низер Эбб". Мы с братом, попали внутрь и через пару минут выши DM. Что там такое вообще происходило на улице, почему толпа? Обещали ведь с 6 часов запускать, так я понимаю должны были спокойненько все зайти. В первый раз на подобном концерте, потому интересно всегда так? 
> DM - красавцы!


 запускать начали во дворец где то с 18,45..ну по крайней мере те кто во 2-й фан зоне..

----------


## АнюткA)

ребятушки, у кого-то есть хорошая запись Personal jesus?
хочу побалдеть

----------


## AleS good

> ребятушки, у кого-то есть хорошая запись Personal jesus?
> хочу побалдеть


 http://torrents.ru/forum/tracker.php?f=1912&nm=depeche+mode

----------


## d_night

Ребята не помню кто  в поездке на DM ...  кто-то  меня просил узнать по поводу *MUSE* вот инфа из слов компании организатра в Москве : 


> Привет, Дима! Планируем конечно ) в 2010 году осенью - Muse. Я думаю, что на ... мы подтверждаем *Bloodhound Gang* и в конце марта видимо *Scooter*.


 Если вам нужен оф.представитепль в Одессе на эти мероприятия милости прошу обращайтесь)

----------


## d_night

Bloodhound Gang -  аааа КЛАСС   аааа   Along Comes Mary  ааааа я уже там и меня рвет  аааа ))))

----------


## AirMax

> Ребята не помню кто  в поездке на DM ...  кто-то  меня просил узнать по поводу *MUSE*


 По пути в Киев черт дернул поставить концерт Muse на Уембли. 3 часа этой надрывной нудотины показались мне вечностью. О вкусах, конечно, не спорят, но Muse  - грузилово редкое.

----------


## katrinka...

> По пути в Киев черт дернул поставить концерт Muse на Уембли. 3 часа этой надрывной нудотины показались мне вечностью. О вкусах, конечно, не спорят, но Muse  - грузилово редкое.


 Muse -супер!последний альбом тоже..просто на любителя..о вкусах не спорим)

----------


## capellka

спасибо *d_night* за организацию поездки на концерт, все было замечательно!

Концерт обалденный!
Несмотря на организацию (долгое ожидание), толкучка, нахождение под сценой в позе "руки вверх" или на спине соседа, потому что опустить их сложно, потом можно не поднять))) зато перед сценой, заветное место почти напротив Дэйва) в 7-ом ряду от ограждения)) я его видела и никакая впереди сидящая задница на плечах у своего бойфренда не закрывала мне его)))!!!!!
про Nitzer Ebb, да нормальная группа, просто формат у них не рассчитан на большие залы, как-то в Киеве они мне больше понравились, чем в Праге 14.01 не исключено потому, что стояла ближе к сцене.
По-моему группе самой понравилось как их принимали в Киеве. Дэйв выкладывался на все 100%, а Мартин очень душевно спел свои сольные вещи, кстати, Дэйв здорово обыграл паузу, когда зал все никак не мог расстаться с insight))
А насчет куда ехать на концерты, сделала вывод, что нужно отправляться в Скандинавию, в 2006 в Вильнюсе, не спеша, попив пивка, выбрав нужные мерчандайз оказалась во втором ряду возле сцены)))

----------


## d_night

> спасибо *d_night* за организацию поездки на концерт, все было замечательно!

----------


## g0r

> спасибо *d_night* за организацию поездки на концерт, все было замечательно!


 +1

----------


## АнюткA)

> Ребята не помню кто  в поездке на DM ...  кто-то  меня просил узнать по поводу *MUSE* вот инфа из слов компании организатра в Москве : 
> 
> Если вам нужен оф.представитепль в Одессе на эти мероприятия милости прошу обращайтесь)


 оооооооооооууууууууууууууииииииииииииии.....ыы)) мьюзы)))))) неужели доедут..

----------


## exciter

d_night спасибо за отличную поездку!!!все было 
отходим до сих пор от впечатлений! с нетерпением ждем выхода документалки обещанной Интером

----------


## AirMax

> оооооооооооууууууууууууууииииииииииииии.....ыы


 О! Ото оно. Только оооооуууууииииииыыыыыы длинной в 3 бесконечных часа. Такая неперевариваемая (как на мой вкус) смесь Radiohead,  ACDC и Oasis.

----------


## АнюткA)

так вам Radiohead тоже неперевариваемый? а,ну на вкус и цвет,сами знаете)
я обожаю и тех,и других,и живое выступление длиною в 2 часа нудотиной ох как не показалось

----------


## GoshaD

2 мужика(трезвых и взрослых) шли с отрешёнными глазами и тихо бормотали себе под нос :"Нас не... не поймут те кто тут не был!"

----------


## Anuk

одни эмоции...

----------


## Моня777

Дима спасибо за поездку, концерт - супер! 
 Вопрос ко всем : "Где-то я читал, что по окончанию концерта в Киеве можно будет купить диск с записью мероприятия"... Нас обманули?
 SETRA - хороший таптобус, но не современный, так дуло в правое ухо, что чуть не погиб... А ноги в принципе были в тепле, спасибо... коньячку... :smileflag: 
 А в остальном - все было супер-пупер - кампания самая лучшая!
 Сфотографировал в Киеве возле ДС Сетру иностанческую - так тот аппарат будет по серьёзнее... Нужно менять автопарк... :smileflag: 
 Привет всем пассажирам - Сетровцам!

----------


## Пудра

Ну, отпишусь и по поводу знаменательного события...
Жалею об одном - не ту страну назвали Гондурасом.

Я НЕ фанат ДМ и поехала вместе с мужем за шоу.
Во всех его проявлениях. Мне хотелось звука, как нефть густого - в котором стоишь и растворяешься... Хотелось видеть нормальный экран , который бы транслировал все происходящее на сцене, а не клипы, которые я могу и дома бесплатно посмотреть.
Мне хотелось зайти как человеку в Дворец (это ключевое слово) Спорта в славном городе-герое Киеве.

Что я получила?
2 часа давки на снегу, когда лед замерзал даже на голове.
Мою шубу - то, во что она превратилась - ладно, спасибо, что в нее не затушили окурок и не разорвали...
Билет воспринимался как хлебная карточка в блокадном Ленинграде - мятый, мокрый, уже, кажется ,и не нужный - покоя бы дали...

Но мечта мужнина - есть мечта.
Всю дорогу слушать альбомы ДМ, болеть предстоящими событиями , взять за полгода билеты - и так все испортить.......

У меня слов нет.
Эмоций - вагон и тележка.
я ушла с половины концерта, потому как впечатление было, что, простите, кто-то нагадил на пол и вся эта толпа топчется в (как бы это помягче выразиться?) фекалиях, разнося волшебный смел и амбре вместо ожидаемой энергетики...

Когда прекрасные организаторы меня уведомили о том, что выход без входа - они в двух словах минут на сорок услышали все, что я думала и по поводу Киева, и ДМ, а в особенности об их работе - организации концерта...

Обидно за державу и за мужа - мечта тазом накрылась...
Только фанаты могут сказать ,что концерт был супер.
трезво мыслящие и объективно оценивающие ситуацию люди считают иначе.

Можете сколько угодно кидаться тапками.
Все, изложенное выше - имхо.

----------


## luci29

какой ужас! да вам все таки наверно надо было на Меладзе или Блестящие :smileflag: ...

----------


## katrinka...

отсюда вывод..нужно быть фаном!..тогда все организаторские минусы блекнут по сравнению с самим событием!
ну и в шубе на такие мероприятия не стоит ходить)

----------


## уйка

отпишусь и я.
в ответ на пост *Сахарной пудры*.
понимаю, что можно не обсуждать - это Ваше мнение и оно имеет место быть, но я тоже не самый яркий фанат, скажем так - ДМ в моей пятёрке групп, на которых я росла. но мы с мужем поехали... посмотреть на старичков-монстров, напеть себе под нос любимые темы... подпитаться энергией толпы...




> Я НЕ фанат ДМ и поехала вместе с мужем за *шоу*


 вот это ключевая ошибка. мы давно уже с мужем решили, что лучше он пойдёт один на концерт Дельфина, и я одна на Диану Арбенину (можно не обсуждать), и будет один билет в 5й ряд, чем 2 билета в 22й ряд и слова второй половины "не понимаю, что ты нашла/нашёл в этой музыке"... лучше бы пустили его одного, стоял бы в 2м секторе... 




> Мне хотелось зайти как человеку в Дворец (это ключевое слово) Спорта в славном городе-герое Киеве


 мне вот просто интересно, а как Вы лично представляете себе запуск 10000 человек за 1 час во Дворец Спорта? 
мы толкались ровно 20 минут. не более. перед первым кордоном 15 и 5 перед входом непосредственно. с 20.00 до 20.20. было неприятно, но я уже и забыла. и это действительно ничто против того, что получили...




> Мою шубу - то, во что она превратилась - ладно, спасибо, что в нее не затушили окурок и не разорвали...


 это точно, что хорошо, что она у Вас осталась. почитайте, в чём нужно ходить на такие мероприятия - ткань, как минимум которая скользит, чтобы и в толпе пробираться, и более мобильной быть...




> Обидно за державу и за мужа - мечта тазом накрылась...
> Только фанаты могут сказать ,что концерт был супер.


 так, а какая мечта мужа накрылась? он ехал не слушать ДМ? а что - смотреть на циркачей под куполом цирка? на балет Тодес на фоне ДМ?
Вы сами свою энергетику ожидаемую и загубили...
да и о какой энергетике речь, если Вы не фанат? как Вы тогда можете её получить?

----------


## GoshaD

Мне организация концерта не понравилась тоже. Давка и сам дворец это зеркало -зеркало нашей культуры жизни.  Но это отдельная песня и к DM никакого отношения не имеет. Я ехал не в Киев и не на Украину и не в Дворец . Я ехал на DM!!!

----------


## уйка

> Мне организация концерта не понравилась тоже. Давка и сам дворец это зеркало -зеркало нашей культуры жизни.  Но это отдельная песня и к DM никакого отношения не имеет. Я ехал не в Киев и не на Украину и не в Дворец . Я ехал на DM!!!


 очень во многом давка - результат не плохой организации, а высокой культуры и внимания самой публики, согласитесь! не раз мы наблюдали ругань и перепалки людей, которые пошли на вход не своего сектора (не разобрали, бездные, надписей на красных банерах) как на входе в сам ДС, так и на входе в зал и т.д. были люди, которые просто решили дать на входе денег и пёрли без билетов - молодца! из-за их долгих перепалок и возвращения сквозь толпу тоже терялось время.

----------


## Юркеш

Хочу присоединиться к мнению *Уйки* (извините, что с большой буквы;-)) - концерт понравился. На все 100 процентов.
Возможно причиной тому и то, что ехал на машине в такую погоду за пол тыщи километров, и то что билеты не самые дешевые, хотя о какой дешевизне может быть речь, если это Депеш и, если они в Украине, и если в Одессу они с концертом думаю никогда не приедут, и то что меня могла задавить жаба писать плохо о концерте, но мне понравилось. 
Я с удовольствием отмычал и отдрыгался в такт музыке эти два неполных часа (может меньше, может больше - время не ощущал). Действительно море эмоций и море не черное, а красное, или даже черное на красном и наоборот)))))
Ну и для всех кто ищет в этой теме что-то плохое о концерте - порадую
1. 15 минут в давке на подходе к дворцу  (Валера, которого все звали, так сволочь и не отозвался)))
2. 10 минут в давке, когда забирал куртку из гардероба
3. "Итс факин фрик плэйс" - слова наших уважаемых британских гостей, которые также пытались забрать верхнюю одежду в ужасной давке
4. Французы, которые нагло курили шмаль в первой фан зоне и громко гоготали 
5. И конечно же было непростительным поведение ... эээ... могу ошибаться в имени... Виталия Кличко, который стоял в двух метрах позади нас (был на концерте с девушкой) и наотрез отказывался фотографироваться "на память" придумывая "глупые отмазки" - Простите великодушно! Но я на концерт пришел. Давайте в другой раз?!
Классный концерт!!!

----------


## hangover77

Ну я пожалуй тоже вставлю свои пять копеек,  поскольку я и есть тот самый муж Сахарной Пудры. Мечта конечно тазом не накрылась, но впечатления концерт оставил двоякие.  С одной стороны эмоции перехлестывают до сих пор, мечтал побывать на концерте с того самого времени как увидел в первый раз на видео 101 Live в Пасадене. Оторвались по полной, благо  во второй фан-зоне места было предостаточно, для того что бы плясать под  любимые мелодии. Мы с приятелем как могли пытались раскочегарить народ вокруг, но в основном все стояли как столбы. Надо наверно было брать все таки билеты в первую зону.  Кстати когда осенью брали билеты, именно он настоял на второй фан-зоне, хотел насладиться качеством звука который по идее должен быть отстроен на зону вокруг операторского пульта. 
Вот здесь, первое разочарование – звук был полной лажой,  на концерте были знакомые, которые кое-что понимают в концертном звуке  и подтвердили впечатление. Как ни странно, комментарий был следующим: лучше бы для развески и настройки звука, приглашали бы местных они лучше знают особенности зала. 
Кроме того, для такого  зала просто необходимы дополнительные экраны, две трети зала просто ни черта не видят, со второй фон-зоны было видно только верхнюю треть экрана, а за сцену я вообще молчу.
Ну и организация запуска на мероприятие это что-то!!! Привет Евро 2012! 
Может конечно кому-то повезло попасть туда за 20 минут, или места были в VIP ложе.  Но мы стояли минимум час, и если бы не лезли вперед  и не проталкивались простояли бы еще столько же.  Ну и потом еще минут двадцать выясняли отношения с гардеробом, который отказывался принимать вещи, посылая нас куда то вокруг по периметру.  В итоге пришлось ложить верхнюю одежду в кульки и сдавать в гардеробную в которую принимали  только сумки и наотрез отказывались  вешать куртки, я такого идиотизма еще не видел. 
В общем подытожу: 
1.	DM супер как всегда, вокал Гора действительно был очень хорош, жаль еще что Waiting for the Nigh не было. Но и так пять вещей с Violator, все таки как ни крути это их самый хитовый альбом. Да и вообще DM до альбома  Songs of faith and devotion и после лично для меня две большие разницы!
2.	Качество звука, визуализация, организация мероприятия – двойка. Для фанатов которые годами ждали этого концерта в Украине все эти вещи меркнут по сравнению с фактом самого концерта. Но для людей, которые пришли на этот концерт только приобщиться к DM все впечатление было испорчено вещами, которые я описал. Именно это и имела ввиду моя жена. 
P.S.  Думал еще на Rammstein съездить. Только вот как то после DM задумался. Я не такой уж фанат  Rammstein и не хочу портить себе впечатления. Лучше действительно подкопить денег и съездить на концерт в Европу. Лично я в следующий раз поеду на концерт даже DM только туда.

----------


## АнюткA)

> Ну, отпишусь и по поводу знаменательного события...
> Жалею об одном - не ту страну назвали Гондурасом.
> 
> Я НЕ фанат ДМ и поехала вместе с мужем за шоу.
> Во всех его проявлениях. Мне хотелось звука, как нефть густого - в котором стоишь и растворяешься... Хотелось видеть нормальный экран , который бы транслировал все происходящее на сцене, а не клипы, которые я могу и дома бесплатно посмотреть.
> Мне хотелось зайти как человеку в Дворец (это ключевое слово) Спорта в славном городе-герое Киеве.
> 
> Что я получила?
> 2 часа давки на снегу, когда лед замерзал даже на голове.
> ...


 Девушка, вы в ШУБЕ поехали на концерт?

----------


## АнюткA)

> Мне организация концерта не понравилась тоже. Давка и сам дворец это зеркало -зеркало нашей культуры жизни.  Но это отдельная песня и к DM никакого отношения не имеет. Я ехал не в Киев и не на Украину и не в Дворец . Я ехал на DM!!!


 вот,именно поэтому такие мероприятия (зная заведомо уровень организации оных в нашей стране) желательно посещать только фанатам
тогда не будет и неоправданных надежд, и несбывшихся мечт
фанаты даже в стотысячной давке будут слышать лишь любимый голос и видеть любимые лица, для остальных - это просто будет сущий ад, "хреновый звук", "хреновый видеоряд"

----------


## hangover77

Слушайте, далась вам эта шуба. Почитайте мой пост внимательнее, впечатления от давки были бы те же самые, даже если бы моя жена была в специальном костюме для плаванья.

----------


## Кисель

> Девушка, вы в ШУБЕ поехали на концерт?


 А я, кстати, в шубке была (к слову, неискусственной), моя шуба не то, чтоб осталась цела, она в норме! Даже в гардероб не побоялась сдать.

----------


## АнюткA)

ни разу не далась :smileflag:  просто эта фраза (про шубу) заставила улыбаться во весь рот
хоть бы вы жену предупредили,думаю ведь не новичок в этом деле? ей-богу,мне шубу просто жалко
а по поводу поста..я его прочитала уже после того как написала свой
по сути,мы об одном и том же и писали,просто я более сжато
ну а вывод могу сделать один..очень-очень рада за всех,побывавших на этом концерте..преимущественно всё-таки за тех,кому он понравился :smileflag:

----------


## capellka

м-да, народ пришел в себя, отоспался и начал вспоминать нюансы))))
ребят, главное, что ОНИ к нам приехали......и отыграли на все 100%
у меня на сейчас чувство опустошенности...для меня концерты в этом туре закончились((( и очень хочется надеяться, что к нам они еще заглянут и вообще этот тур не последний...
а про для фанатов  - я очень согласная, меньше народу - больше кислороду)))

----------


## Twiggy

товарищи, шо вы такие недовольные?))) мы были на концерте ДМ - это главное!! по-моему, это было сразу понятно, что организация будет идти нога в ногу с сельским хозяйством, ибо организаторы-то откудова? - наши они, наши)) ДМ и вся их королевская рать, думаю, даже и не знали, что и как будет происходить на самом деле. кстати, пропускать через кордон начали практически вовремя - обещали в 18:00, а по факту получилось где-то 18:20))
это же касается и звукового вопроса: если бы они, как пинк флойд, таскали за собой 30 тонн аппаратуры, это было бы другое дело)) а так, они приехали на наше место и выжали из него все, что могли. 
что меня искренне смутило, так это жалоба на видео.. что с ним не так?)) по-моему, они забацали просто обалденную тему! если и были какие-то огрехи, то можно было бы самим включать воображение, додумать кому что надо и получить море удовольствия от концерта!! 
питерский концерт и рядом не стоял с этим!!! УУУРРРААААААААААААА!!)))

----------


## Молодая пешеход

> питерский концерт и рядом не стоял с этим!!!


 они же в питере были пару дней назад. Ты уточняй, что имеешь в виду 2005 (2006?) год  :smileflag:

----------


## AirMax

Ну, что я могу сказать: 
1. На ТАКИЕ концерты в фан-зону должны идти только настоящие фанаты - она потому так и называется. Для тех, кто пришел посмотреть "шоу" - есть VIP-сектор и другие сектора на трибунах - оттуда и видно хорошо и давки такой нет.
2. Для фанатов есть только одна фан-зона - первая. Вторая фан-зона, к сожалению, это как "осетринка второй свежести".
3. Приходить на ТАКОЙ концерт нужно, естественно, не в шубе и не на шпильках, а в одежде, в которой удобно толкаться, потеть, прыгать, в общем - отрываться по полной. Исключение: посетители VIP-сектора - они, по крайней мере, и заходят и выходят свободно. 
4. На ТАКОЙ концерт в нашей стране желательно приходить за 2 часа (все-таки, "мы ждали его всю жизнь"). Надеяться на хорошую организацию - бесполезно.
5. К ТАКОМУ концерту нужно себя морально и психологически подготовить заранее. И тут респект французам (потому что водка на морозе выветривается в момент + можно не рассчитать, а шмаль - курнул и порядок). Прийти абсолютно трезвым  - добровольно отказаться от 50-70% кайфа.
6. К такому концерту НЕОБХОДИМО ГОТОВИТЬСЯ ЗАРАНЕЕ: во флеш-мобе, о котором неоднократно писали в интернете, приняли участие от силы 100-200 человек (это я сужу по количеству шариков, которые были в зале). А к тому, чтобы спеть припев к It's just a question of time были готовы процентов пять зала, хотя об этом тоже предупреждали.
7. НЕ-фанатам, в принципе, на живые концерты лучше не ходить. 

Только не надо мне писать, что я сильно умный задним числом. На самом деле по пунктам 2 и 4 я сам лохонулся по полной программе. Билеты взял во 2-фан сектор (решил сэкономить - но у меня смягчающее обстоятельство - высокий рост), и пришел ко Дворцу спорта в 19.00.

Но, в целом, это был один из лучших концертов в моей жизни. В Риге на PTA, все было куда цивильней и лучше организовано, и стоял я значительно ближе к сцене. Но зал был куда "холоднее" и пел зал куда хуже, чем это было в Киеве. Несмотря ни на что, я считаю, что в Киеве все прошло на твердую 4+.

----------


## AirMax

Да, и по поводу звука: первые 2 вещи звук, действительно, был никакущий. Я не мог разобрать слов, а музыка казалась какой-то плоской и гремящей. Но, потом, что-то исправили и все стало ОК. А по поводу оформления сцены: да, в этом туре сцена была куда проще, чем в Devotional и даже проще, чем в PTA. Но так, насколько я знаю, было на всех концертах, а не только в Киеве. В Питере был еще только один небольшой дополнительный экран. В Роттердаме - все как у нас.

----------


## Twiggy

> они же в питере были пару дней назад. Ты уточняй, что имеешь в виду 2005 (2006?) год


 думаю, что аппаратура у них не менялась, так что, особо не имеет значения)) дабы на всякий случай уважить и так уважаемого пользователя, скажу, что имел в виду 2006 год :smileflag:

----------


## den4ik_love_music

толкучка связана, помоему, не с тем что организовывали НАШИ, а с банальной их неопытностью!  :smileflag: 

помнится мне, раньше, такие же проблемы, были у оргов танцевальных мероприятий I Love Qiev, Godskitchen ит.д. сейчас же таких ляпов практически не наблюдается  :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

:smileflag: 


На вопрос как же добираться было решено сразу же поезд)
И я не капли не пожалел об этом, очень хорошо провели время)
День пролетел довольно быстро и…
Долгие ожидания у Дворца Спорта…длиннющая очередь из разнообразных фанатов всех поколений, маленькая пропускная способность, куча снега вокруг, все это ждало ровно после того как мы пронеслись на такси по Киеву)
Апосля прекрасно выстояв свою очередь в хорошей кампании, мы немного подогрелись коньяком…холодно было чертовски)
Заход в зал был всего на всего, какой то час)
Преодолевая все кордоны я все же попытался сдать вещи в гардеробную…хах вообщем не вышло ну и черт с ним)
Дальше вверх по ступенькам еще один контроль и с необычайно мощной волной нас выкинуло прямо в наш партер, дальше легкая пробежка к началу второй фан зоны и вот я честно не сразу понял, что это уже Дипеши поют…я не ожидал, что так сразу все начнется)

И так стадия начала

In Chainsm этот трек и стал открывающим врата вселенной в мир Дипиш Мод, ощущения оцепенения и легкого возмущения…как что уже…я не верю в это готов или не готов…как я потерял сам себя в этом грандиозном событии)
Сразу же меня обрадовало качество звука….и очень забавная картинка на мониторе…эта толи бабушка толи девочка безостановки идущая за своим идеалом фигуры, время анд чэйнз)

И так все готово…даже жарко стало…все пиджаки полетели к чертям…даешь живое тело и жилетку)))
Именно так вышел Дэйв на следующую песню

Wrong это напоминает запах паленого ракетного топлева от запуска космобабочки)
Как говорил Юрий Гагарин «Поехааали!»
одно я точно понял от Дипишей я некуда не убегу)))

Hole To Feed зал всего лишь легонько пульсировал и ждал своего короткого замыкания)
Это наслаждение было подано очень вкусно и было жадно впитано всеми многотысячными парами барабанными перепонками)

Walking In My Shoes  а теперь весь зал подпевал Иф ю трай валкинг ин май шуууз))
Да началось легкое покалывание в самое живое место каждого фана, эта песня очень любима мной я естественно как и большая часть зала не мог отказать себе в удовольствии подпеть)

It's No Good когда слышешь то что много раз играло у тебя в плеере и видишь как все это творится в реальном времени ты понимаешь что это Итс ноу гуд, да именно так хотелось бы чаще эту песню слышать именно в лив исполнении) это я о том что ДМ хотелось бы чаще видеть в Украине) 

A Question Of Time тут коротко и ясно Парапап-па парара-рара! =)

Precious всетаки у Дэйва чедеснейший голос, после легенько позитивного A Question Of Time на нас вылили прекрасный трек…ты просто слушал, а твой внутренний  филингс говорил тебе, что ты счастлив) 

World In My Eyes здесь признаюсь я решил, что куртку надо кудато деть…вообщем пришлось ее на поясе связать)

Стадия соло партии Мартина и его взрывоопасный потенциал
Insight (sung by Martin) вот эта вещь вживую просто убийственно красива…Мартин архитектор душ знал же, как ее запихнуть и подать) я кажется, тогда еще не совсем понял, но голос уже потерял)
You've got to give love…в такие моменты ты понимаешь что тебе тоже повезет, надеюсь послание Мартина придет ко всем его фанатам

Мартин просто молодец, он знал как сделать бурю не прилагая никаких сверх усилий…только искренняя улыбка в благодарность и его чудесный голос делают очень многое для того чтобы творчество группы было максимально обогащено шедеврами)

Home Когда я увидел хом…в списке сетлиста я уже понял что еще одно желание сбылось, так как это одна из самых-самых любимых песен, глядя на происходящее на сцене той отдаче которую показали ребята ты им безгранично благодарен…вообщем слушаешь и наслаждаешься любимым треком я не в нирване, а легком состоянии когда все ноты извлекаемые из инструментов во главе с голосом Мартина проходят сквозь тебя

Miles Away / The Truth Is еще одна новая вещица) хотелось бы отметить то, как Дэйв и Мартин между собой общались вовремя концерта, видно дружеская помощь и поддержка это не могло не радовать глаз)

Policy Of Truth хах…кстати насчет шариков они таки были) я правда смог надуть один, второй оказался не вдуваемый))) на протяжении всей песни я рук не опускал шариков таки было не мало) 
у меня даже проскользнула мысль об утреннике в детском садике))))


In Your Room перед самым началом Мартин и Дэйв приобнялись… какбудто посоветовались: « Ну что взорвем еще пару сотен душонок?»)) Зал уже впитал себя меговатты и тоже радовал отличным пением))
А мне пришлась по вкусу негласная дуэль с чудаком в красной футболке он горланил все время припевы я тоже не отставал) ну после каждой песни он как начинааал орать Дыпыш Мод, Дыпыш Мод…а я в поддержку Дипиш Мод , Дипиш Мод))))) 

I Feel You оу…ееее)))примерно так выражаются люди которые уже не знают не то что, что сказать и написать, а как вообще не упасть в транс)
И как же Дэйв любит играться с толпой поднимая очередную волну рук с помощью своей волшебной стойки…это незабываемо)

Стадия полнометражной кондиции и внутреннего Апокалипсиса чувств)

Enjoy The Silence все зал взорван последние ошметки и оплоты разума порабощены)
Нечто так не поглощает, как этот шедевр я его еще помню со времен, когда водитель на кассете врубал его в троллейбусе и тихо мило катил себе по дороге)
Экран всегда радовал тем что на нем видно то чего невидна издалека, я осознал свой минус надо было всеже брать фанку намбер уан)
А тем временем на мониторе предстали прекрасные рыцари в белоснежных скафандрах)))) посменно сменяясь и увеличиваясь, как под гигантской лупой хахах…это было забавно)
Я свой голос на этой песне окончательно утратил, и руки наверно были плотно привязаны к ниточкам Дэйва, а он подбадриваю толпу, продолжал единение зала с группой…ооо…вообщем это было непередаваемо круто)
Я хочу more and more…



Never Let Me Down Again и так возникла секта, из многотысячной толпы слушаясь своего повелителя, который, спокойно прохаживаясь по сцене не в чем себе не отказывал, можно даже сказать, что это не ДМ к нам приехало, а мы к ним) как же Дэйв был рад видеть целую волну рук…я думаю это останется у него в памяти на долго, не смотря на тысячи концертов) всеже у нас это впервые)


Хах интересно куда все вещи полетели которые снял Дэйв)
Вообщем решили ребята нас немного понервировать…и послушать как мы умеем звать на бис)
Толпа не щадила свои голосовые связки и скандировала Depeche Mode, весь этот новый организм бурлил и извивался он хотел еще и еще….да Мы ненасытные как оказывается, не хочется отпускать просто так счастье из рук) 

Encore #1

Стадия всех стадий… или просто посвящение в культ ДМ

Dressed In Black а вот и первые шаги слегка уставших музыкантов из-за кулис) они знали что вернутся нужно так как сердце фанатов не выдержит и откажется верить в то, что их оставили без персонализации и других музвкуснях)
И так нас снова прижали прекрасной мелодией к полу…такой себе контроль полета на низкой высоте перед большой скалой, на которую ты вытянешь всю тягу двигателя для броска вверх в чистое небо)

Stripped  только Дэйв умеет заводить толпу спиной)))))
И мы с радостью ему подпоем  Лет ми сию Стрепд)
Еще одна проникновенная вещь проникла в самые глубинки толпы и их скованных сердец, бьющихся в ритме ДМ)

Behind The Wheel  это было как зомби эффект шахматный ДМ на экране)нас явно к чему серьезному готовили)

Персонализация и полный чэйндж майндс анд филингс)

Personal Jesus для Дэйва это был бешенный танец со стойкой, а для меня панико)))
Какие та красивые Тени девушек…а патом бах и руки вверх))))
Кстати оказывается, когда надо прорезается заново голос)))
Восторг и просто непередаваемое ощущение блаженства…кто ж такое еще может сделать , да ответ очевиден только они…настоящие ДМ)

И да хоть и казалось, что это всё и ты всеравно стоишь как истукан и горланишь во всю: «Дипиш Мод!»)

До сих пор не верится, что я побывал в этом круговороте, есть то что в этой жизни стоит попробовать…и я уверен что тот наркотик который называется ДМ будет еще очень многим так необходим…именно в нем есть все то что можно хотеть и эмоции и движения и пластика и организованность, я о толпе, так как орги конечно многие моменты упустили, но я надеюсь, это будет учтено в ближайшем будущем)

О минусах писать не буду, так как у меня всеравно в голове здоровый плюс)
На счет оценки качества звука я думаю, оно было шикарным.
С нетерпением жду продолжения и ставлю просто точку чтоб патом написать еще одно предложение. )

----------


## r2d2

по данным разведки...

Группа и персонал были приятно шокированы невероятным приемом, устроенным фанами в Киеве. 
PS хоть и не был, но на ушки доносят )))

----------


## Пудра

Ну, а теперь по-порядку...

По совету добрых форумчан, на концерт "Блестящих" всегда сходить я успею.
Жаль , что "Блестящие" - группа с "мировым именем, концерта которой вся страна ждет с замиранием сердца 18 лет" - имеет лучших организаторов и оставляет более приятные впечатления.
Вспоминаться такой "Блестящий" хорошо организованный концерт будет поприятней.

Шуба ,которая так не дает покоя уважаемому форуму.
Может, и зря конечно я понадеялась, что ДМ - группа, основными фанатами являются люди, что-то из себя уже в жизни представляющие, умеющие себя адекватно вести и претендующие на аналогичный уровень концерта.
На деле пропускать людей как стадо баранов - вы кого защищаете? Пастухов, к которым все приехали?
А вот относительно того, что моему супругу стоило бы мне объяснить перед концертом - так это он все объяснил: группа-легенда, группа-мечта, его лучшие годы, праздник ,история ,ассоциации с фейерверком ,  с тем, что это будет фонтан эмоций.
все почти так и получилось.
Только вместо праздника получился провал - и праздник весь Ваш, уважаемые фанаты, так ревностно защищающие ДМ (пардон, что не латиницей пишу) был скомкан и смят.

А верите Вы в это сами или нет - дело Ваше.

PS/ Попробую на ДМ еще куда-нибудь съездить - вдруг и праздник-мечта-фейерверк получится!

----------


## уйка

> ... PS/ Попробую на ДМ еще куда-нибудь съездить - вдруг и праздник-мечта-фейерверк получится!


 )))
Вашему оптимизму можно позавидовать...
но вот повторюсь - не будучи фанатом лучше не ехать... вдруг ещё стюардесса в самоле нагрубит... а Вы зря потратитесь ибо снова ни салютов, ни мечтОВ...

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Я не могу прийти в себя... Просто нереал в сердце, душе, голове, ногах, горле.
Я в восторге. Правда, я их почти не видела (2фан-зона предоставляет только вид на малюсенькие фигурки). Но это урок на будущее.  :smileflag: 
Звук просто потрясающий. По крайней мере на месте, где стояла я. Голоса завораживающие, музыка - тут вы всё сами знаете  :smileflag: , Мартин - просто ГЕНИЙ и душа группы! Дэйв - он просто СУПЕР-СУПЕР-СУПЕР  :smileflag: , Анди - как всегда вызывает море положительных эмоций. 
Не осуществилась мечта, чтобы на меня посмотрел Мартин, но зато есть автограф и фотография с Гордено (для начала - неплохо) и лицезрение Алана в 5 метрах от себя в кафе гостиницы.
А интересно, Depeche Mode знает, что 3 дня их на входе ждала группа замёрзших фанов? Может им всё таки кто-то на нас донёс?  :smileflag: 
P.S. Всё, дружно просим дедушку Мороза о следующем туре в Киев.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пудра

Да, Вы правы - не дай Бог.
Только пока депешистов своих ждала ,видела, как народ уходил с концерта и плевался.
Хотите верьте, хотите - нет, дело Ваше.
Вам понравилось - молодцы.

Со мной рядом стояли четверо ребят из Донецка - типаж ясен, надеюсь.
С их слов, как людей, посетивших 3 концерта до этого - позор полнейший.
ВИП места, которые Вы так любезно советуете посетить в следующий раз, были без сожаления оставлены группой в полосатых купальниках.
Вот вам и шоу - кесарю кесарево, как говорится.

Чего ждали товарищи? Да того же, что и все - праздника.
Не получилось.
За сим, похоже, придется откланяться - убеждать людей,  которым концерт понравился и в нем нашлись положительные моменты, что концерт был плох...Ну это то же самое, что и всем остальным пытаться мне доказать, что в Киеве было шоу-группы-мирового-уровня.

----------


## Anuk

*Сахарная Пудра*
мне Вас искренне жаль,правда

----------


## Me Myself & I

сегодня уже 10 февраля,а до меня все никак не дойдет,что я была на концерте моей самой любимой группы!!!
В течение всего концерта я была полностью опустошенная, в ступоре, ни радости, ни волнения.Вспоминаются обрывки концерта,в голове постоянно крутятся песни, при том в разной последовательности.Это вообще нормально?!Тут у всех дикие эмоции радости,восхищения,а у меня ровно 0

----------


## SE

Сахарная Пудра, я прекрасно понимаю ваши чувства. Я сам из тех, кто едет отдыхать на природу в лес, но при этом хочет, чтобы всё время в зоне досягаемости были душ с горячей водой и туалет с унитазом, а не с дыркой в полу.

Вы ехали на европейское шоу, априори подразумевая организацию этого шоу на европейском же уровне.
А вышло так, что местные организаторы, мягко говоря, всё просрали. Да, я с вами совершенно согласен - стоять под мокрым снегом, ложащимся на тебя нестряхивающейся коркой, неприятно. Давка - неприятно. Большее количество людей в фанзоне, нежели вмещает зал (отчего духота, давка и амбре) - тоже плохо.
Убогие раздевалки, не способные принять нужное количество верхней одежды - позорище.

Слушайте, ну давайте правде в глаза - мы где живём? До сих пор в голимом совке. Вы в этом убедились лишний раз.

Какой может быть качественный звук в помещении, построенном туеву хучу лет назад и нафиг вообще не рассчитанном на подобные мероприятия? Дворец Спорта - это не концертная площадка, грамотно построенная для лучшего акустического восприятия. Это сарай. Старый, с прогибающимися скрипящими под ногами досками. Ангар из дерева и бетона. И звукачи депешей уже ко второй песне вполне сносно настроили звук. А к концу третьей было всё совсем хорошо. Хорошо для ЭТОГО зала.
Ну нет у нас в стране специальных концертных площадок, способных принять шоу подобного рода. Просто нет.
Нет возможности поставить во дворце спорта сцену так, чтобы людям в фанзонах было всё хорошо видно. Нет нормальной вентиляции. Короче - перечислять всё то, чего у нас нет, могу до утра.

Я стоял на трибуне. И, хоть я и не большой фанат Депешей, меня размазало в клочья. Вы когда-нибудь плакали на концертах? Я нет. До этого концерта. Меня пробрало до слез. 
Просто я не надеялся на то, что вся инфраструктура обеспечения качественного европейского шоу будет соответствовать уровню шоу. Я постарался абстрагироваться от уродской реальности убогого состояния дворца спорта и чудовищной организации агентства "Аншлаг" и сконцентрировался на музыкантах. Знаете, получилось. Депеши, они, понимаете, одинаково хорошо поют - и в Чехии, и в России, и в Израиле, и у нас. А концертные залы и агентства везде разные.
И вообще - предлагаю всем, кто считает это нужным, зайти на сайт концертного агентства "Аншлаг" и там всё написать организаторам - авось в следующий раз поумнеют.

----------


## Batyanya

народ, расслабьтесь ))
лично я поддерживаю и тех кто ругает (наши организаторы настолько суровы, что подымаю цены на билеты и отодвигают вторую фан зону на 10 метров, они настолько суровы, что клали хрен с пробором на каждого клиента в плоть до ВИП-зоны за 7000 или 8000 грн)

и тех кто хвалят - ибо депешмод отработали по полной и подарили для нашей убогой страны не забываемый праздник!

ну а для себя я сделал однозначный вывод:
если пофанатеть по полной, то билеты покупать только возле сцены...приходить минимум за 3 часа до концерта...и самое главное, ездить на концерт в залы такие как ЗЕНИТ в Париже...(еххх, концерт Dream Theater - вот где экстаз от звука и качество организации)...не плохо загнул, да? ))))

----------


## druzhba_narodov

> сегодня уже 10 февраля,а до меня все никак не дойдет,что я была на концерте моей самой любимой группы!!!
> В течение всего концерта я была полностью опустошенная, в ступоре, ни радости, ни волнения.Вспоминаются обрывки концерта,в голове постоянно крутятся песни, при том в разной последовательности.Это вообще нормально?!Тут у всех дикие эмоции радости,восхищения,а у меня ровно 0


 У меня так было ночью после концерта. Только почему - то слёзы лились. А на следующий день до меня дошло. Тем более этому посодействовало стояние на морозе перед Хаятт...

----------


## Липучка

я была в первой фан,в пару метрах от ограды,честно говоря,Дэйва и всех остальных еле было видно даже там,если бы меня не поднимали пару раз,я бы совсем не смогла разглядеть их,а так было круто,Мартину респект,сразу видно,что к фанам он своим иначе относится))))так улыбался искренне,класс)
и,смотря на офигевший народ в палаце,видно,что все были в восторге)

----------


## NeMo

*[MOD] DIMA2010 -- мат*
*[MOD]* *d_night** -- цитирование поста с нецензурщиной*

----------


## AirMax

> сегодня уже 10 февраля,а до меня все никак не дойдет,что я была на концерте моей самой любимой группы!!!
> В течение всего концерта я была полностью опустошенная, в ступоре, ни радости, ни волнения.Вспоминаются обрывки концерта,в голове постоянно крутятся песни, при том в разной последовательности.Это вообще нормально?!Тут у всех дикие эмоции радости,восхищения,а у меня ровно 0


 Это ваш первый концерт. У меня было похожее состояние на PTA первые 3-4 песни. Чтобы этого избежать в будущем, читаем мой пост: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=9864472&postcount=615
Пункты 6,7

----------


## GoshaD

> сегодня уже 10 февраля,а до меня все никак не дойдет,что я была на концерте моей самой любимой группы!!!
> В течение всего концерта я была полностью опустошенная, в ступоре, ни радости, ни волнения.Вспоминаются обрывки концерта,в голове постоянно крутятся песни, при том в разной последовательности.Это вообще нормально?!Тут у всех дикие эмоции радости,восхищения,а у меня ровно 0


 передоз эмоциональный. А на самом концерте же пищала и прыгала как заводная!!! Как будто ограничитель сорвало))) . У меня такие же воспоминания о дне когда женился-помню что он был и я там был но воспоминания как от   фотовспышки  в темную ночь.

----------


## Gwenny

Была в 1 фан-зоне. Пришла за полтора часа до начала запуска, т.е. с 16.30 отмораживала ноги на подступах ко Дворцу спорта. Не жалуюсь ибо шла добровольно и знала ради чего приехала.

Удалось занять "козырное" место, о котором я мечтала за полгода до (рассматривая схему расположения сцены), невероятно, но факт Итак, стояла у "языка" сцены, по правую сторону зала (т.е. со стороны Энди). Обзор был отличный, звук как и говорили ранее подкачал немного, но с моего места вокал был слышен, даже при передозе басов.

Мечта! Я видела всё! Я слышала всё! С августа месяца я ежедневно проверяла тур лист на офсайте, чтобы найти подтверждение о приезде на Украину... Т.е. это был долгожданный для меня концерт, если они не приехали в Киев, то мне бы пришлось ухитрятся чтобы поехать в Москву или Питер (а для меня это увы пока недешевое удовольствие). 

По поводу видеоряда, сет листа и прочего - я видела их отработанную программу (правда не смотрела видео с выступления дабы не лишать себя эффекта сюрприза). Да, Это программа четко налаженная и отработанная, в которой нет места экспромтам и импровизациям. Комментарии - про усталые лица, неискренние улыбки... Люди, они артисты. А артист - это лицедей, тут искренние эмоции улыбки встречаются редко. Это же РАБОТА, причем с очень напряженным графиком (концерт раз в два дня как минимум, +перелеты и прочее).

Я считаю, что выложились они на полную. Я благодарна за те эмоции, которые испытывала во время концерта. Это было НЕЧТО! Все песни, на которых я выросла, которые заслушала до дыр после выхода SOTU. Всё было четко исполнено. От вокального исполнения, муз. сопровождения до знаменитых дефиле и танцев с микрофонной стойкой. Я ни разу не была на их живом выступлении и этот концерт был именно праздником, сказкой Каждая песня порыв эмоций и чувств.

Организация... Я не единожды была в киевском ДС и все накладки и лажи были также ожидаемы мною, опыт предыдущих мероприятий повторился. Самое страшное было, когда меня занесло в водоворот людской массы, врывающейся в фан-зону 1. Было очень страшно, на тот момент только одна мысль билась в голове: "Как это глупо, только бы ничего не случилось". Но всё обошлось. Я очень благодарна мужчине, кажется из Донецка, который не смотря ни на что оборонял девушку с розами и меня от ничего не видящей на своем пути людской волны. И кричал в толпу: "Мужики вы же девчонок помнёте, осторожно!". Вот это самый негативный момент. Но такая ситуация, если можно так выразится "вполне обычна" для массовых мероприятий. Но даже эти негативные впечатления просто смеркли после того, как я оказалась именно на том желанном месте. Оно стоило того. Стоило полуторачасового стояния на морозе, стоило этой давки. Ведь последующее время я провела именно так, как и мечтала все эти полгода. А ведь об этом я и мечтать не могла еще 5 лет тому назад.

Сколько людей, столько и мнений естественно. Каждый прав по-своему. Ведь у каждого была своя цель перед походом на концерт. Кто-то хотел увидеть европейское шоу. Кто-то увидеть улыбку Мартина, заводные танцы Дейва...

Я ехала на концерт Depeche Mode, чтобы услышать, увидеть живое исполнение тех самых вещей, которые так цепляют за душу. И DM перевыполнила мои ожидания.

Я счастлива, я была на концерте DM!           Для себя решила, что в следующем туре посещу не один концерт...

----------


## indifference

Привет всем! Я тоже до сих пор не могу отойти и собратся с мыслями!! Вчера тело было на работе, но мысли были где то далеко далеко, а на лице иногда появлялась широченная улыбка ни с того ни с сего)) 
По поводу организации я не буду сильно ругатся как другие. Да стояли перед Дворцом где то полчаса. Да, и под снегом. Но для тех кто стоял 8го и 9го под Хаяттом это мелочь... Тем более после того как прошли первый барьер, дальше уже заходили быстро. И ещё мне кажется что нет у Украины опыта проведения таких концертов. Поэтому и происходит всё так. Единственный серьёзный минус для меня это менты перед ограждением фан-зоны2, которые закрывали обзор сцены своими макитрами. 
Стоял в первом ряду фан-зоны2. После концерта подумалось что надо было брать фан-зону1). Слабенько было видно и так, а когда кто то залезет на плечи - так вообще.
Пел на всех песнях, даже где может быть подзабыл слова)) 
Особенно выделю все 3 песни Мартина. На Insight ощутил что НИРВАНА (чувство, а не группа)) где-то близко, совсем рядышком. Особенно когда Мартин и Петер пели You've got to give love. Home тоже спел от и до и это тоже было потрясно!!! Ну а концертный вариант Dressed In Black впервые услышал уже во Дворце Спорта. 
OOO...Dressed In Black Again  OOO...Dressed In Black Again - именно это я тихонечко напевал когда возвращался после концерта.
Ещё запомнились Enjoy The Silence, Never Let Me Down Again и реакция зала на обе эти песни)). Эти образы будут ещё долго стоять перед глазами и держатся в памяти.
Да, и что там говорить, каждая их песня была отдельным маленьким событием и всё они вместе и создали нам этот незабываемый вечер.

----------


## AirMax

Есть предложение: учитывая, что мимо трех афтерпати в Киеве все мы (как я понимаю) благополучно пролетели (кто собирался и не попал в Арену - мои поздравления, как я и предсказывал - никто из группы там не появился). А душа требует продолжения. Давайте организуем наш Одесский афтерпати. Ну, например, в следующую субботу. Надо обратиться с просьбой к R2D2 - надеюсь, он нам поможет.

----------


## r2d2

> Давайте организуем наш Одесский афтерпати. Ну, например, в следующую субботу.


 20/02/2010 ?
и где ? все более менее культурное - захотят денег за вход

----------


## r2d2

настырные Питерцы умудрились записать одну песню с 3 метров в HD качестве ))))

----------


## luci29

у мужа до сих пор сорван голос,и с какой же гордостью и безумной улыбкой он всем отвечает,что не заболел-а был на ДЕПЕШЕ!!! А я каждый день захожу на эту страничку и с каждым отзывом опять и опять накатывает волна необъяснимых эмоций...
кстати сравнивая себя с мужем не могу назвать себя прям фанаткой,но за долгую семейную жизнь Депешем все же пропиталась... тем не менее еще с перрвой мною увиденной видеокассеты с концерта (давно...)я поняла что это БЕЗУМИЕ стоит того чтобы увидеть и услышать и прочувствовать. 
 какие гардеробы,толкучка и мокрый снег???когда заходили от барабанов драйв только нарастал-еще чуть чуть...а в свете прожекторов так красиво ложился снег...ну а после мы были в состоянии шока,зомбированные,обессиленные и опустошенные...все это такие мелочи по сравнению с тем ЧТО мы получили. ни на секунду не пожалела что потратили денег на 1. фанзону.твердо уверенны что обязательно поедем на ближайший их концерт еще и еще ибо это НАСТОЯЩЕЕ ...

   Привет всем из большого Диминого автобуса! Диме отдельное спасибо за поездку,и сори если муж немного был неадекватен и черезчур нашумел.этого события он ждал всю жизнь,не побоюсь этого слова!!!

----------


## Gentleman

> 20/02/2010 ?
> и где ? все более менее культурное - захотят денег за вход


 А может лучше 19/02/2010?))) А на счёт платного входа - он по выходным практически везде платный

----------


## druzhba_narodov

Ой, я тоже хочу на одесское after-party, но на следующей неделе не смогу.  Может и ещё одно организуем?

----------


## AirMax

> 20/02/2010 ?
> и где ? все более менее культурное - захотят денег за вход


 Ну, на КОНЦЕРТ билеты тоже, мягко говоря, не бесплатные были + проезд.  Думаю, деньги за вход - это не проблема. Главное организовать.

----------


## Lator

> настырные Питерцы умудрились записать одну песню с 3 метров в HD качестве ))))


 А эти настырные Питерцы случаем не выложили где-нибудь упомянутое HD видео? Очень уж хотелось бы взглянуть на него.  :smileflag: 

P.S. Грустно. Никак не хочется верить что всё уже осталось позади. Всё, чего так ждал 5 месяцев (а в действительности - лет 15), пронеслось как мгновение. Остались воспоминания и море впечатлений. Жаль, если кому-то концерт пришелся не по душе. Лично я получил всё чего ожидал. И даже больше. Не буду подробно расписывать все переполняющие эмоции, скажу просто: я - счастлив.

----------


## Gentleman

> А эти настырные Питерцы случаем не выложили где-нибудь упомянутое HD видео? Очень уж хотелось бы взглянуть на него. 
> 
> P.S. Грустно. Никак не хочется верить что всё уже осталось позади. Всё, чего так ждал 5 месяцев (а в действительности - лет 15), пронеслось как мгновение. Остались воспоминания и море впечатлений. Жаль, если кому-то концерт пришелся не по душе. Лично я получил всё чего ожидал. И даже больше. Не буду подробно расписывать все переполняющие эмоции, скажу просто: я - счастлив.


 Я счастлив!!!!!!!!!!!!! Присоединяюсь к Вам!!!!!!!!)))))))))

----------


## alleftina

> Ну, на КОНЦЕРТ билеты тоже, мягко говоря, не бесплатные были + проезд.  Думаю, деньги за вход - это не проблема. Главное организовать.


 100%
давайте дружно попросим r2d2 или d_night организовать такое радостное мероприятие, если же конечно они будут не против или не заняты
предлагаю три варианта заведений, где можно встретиться: Шкаф, Выход, Победа (там уже было). отличный вариант, ИМХО, это Выход. или предлагайте свои варианты. я думаю, многие хотят встретиться, но никто ничего не предлагает.
а лучше, чтобы нам r2d2 или d_night что-нибудь умное написали по этому поводу, или предложили к кому обратиться

----------


## d_night

К *r2d2*  это будет более верное решение ! А насчет клуба могу порекомендовать Video DJ Cafe ARK ... такой своеобразный клубец на любителя, мне очень нравится и если я не ошибаюсь там уже проводились вечеринки посвященные группе DM + плюс там есть зал с большим экранном ... можно афтерпати начать просмотра какого-нибудь концерта группы и продолжить под любимую музыку ... предлагаю как вариант )

----------


## Gentleman

Отличный вариант, d_night))

----------


## alleftina

не знаю. не была там.

----------


## katrinka...

так а на какую дату?

----------


## Gentleman

Можно завтра)))

----------


## katrinka...

эээх..завтра не получится

----------


## Gentleman

Ну или в следующую пятницу)))

----------


## katrinka...

вы когда окончательно решите,напишите здесь место и время..мы с подругой с  удовольствием прийдем..а то дома от меня устали и слушать больше про мои впечатления от концерта не хотят))

----------


## katrinka...

> Ну или в следующую пятницу)))


 подходит! :smileflag: а время какое?после работы я думаю многие будут..

----------


## Gentleman

У меня аналогичная ситуация с друзьями

----------


## katrinka...

такс..почему остальные молчат?

----------


## Gentleman

People ау!!!!!!)))) Давайте определяться)))

----------


## d_night

*r2d2*   готовит для вас интересное предложение )

----------


## Gentleman

Ураааа))) А можно узнать на какой день?)))

----------


## d_night

Вся информация поступит от него чуток позже)

----------


## alleftina

> Вся информация поступит от него чуток позже)

----------


## alleftina

предлагаю перенести вопрос о встрече фанов в тему "фан клуб DM", а то там люди собрались в Выход идти. шоб мы не разошлись по разным местам  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> *По возвращению из Киева! Эмоциями предлагаю делиться здесь* ► Фан-клуб DM


 ...

----------


## mmtrll

пардон, что с таким опозданием и уже после переноса обсуждения в другую тему, но не могу не сказать. 
d_night, спасибо большое за организацию поездки! Спасибо всем участникам за хорошую компанию, а особенно Андрею "я порву киев" (СШ38) за отличное настроение! Настроение поднимается, когда вспоминаю! Спасибо! Желаю всем еще, как минимум, раз побывать на DM live!

----------


## Batyanya

...Но только не в Украине! Согласны с автором - одесситкой на сайте КЛУБ ЯТЬ
 - ну не "ужас ужас ужас",  но за эти деньги организаторы нам кое-что должны... Там кстати цитатка из нашего форума  :smileflag: )))))

----------


## d_night

*29 июня 2013 года на НСК "Олимпийский".* 



Кроме Киева, Depeche Mode посетят также Москву (22 июня) 
и Санкт-Петербург (24 июня).
Начнется новый гастрольный тур 7 мая 2013 года концертом в Тель-Авиве
(Израиль), а завершится 29 июля в Минске. Это станет первым выступлением
Depeche Mode в Беларуси.
____________________________

*ВХОДНЫЕ БИЛЕТЫ:*



Platinum Fan - *1590.00* грн.
Golden Fan - *790.00* грн.
Fan - *390.00* грн.

 - *240.00* грн.
 - *390.00* грн.
 - *490.00* грн.
 - *590.00* грн.
 - *790.00* грн.
 - *890.00* грн.
 - *990.00* грн.

____________________________

*ОРГАНИЗОВАН АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР!*

*29 июня, Киев:* 

Стоимость проезда - *270* грн. 
_(Одесса - Киев - Одесса)_

*29 июля, Минск:*

Стоимость проезда - *500 - 600* грн.
_(Одесса - Минск - Одесса)_

_(ближе к дате проведения концерта 
цена проезда может измениться)_
_________________________

*ПРОДАЖА БИЛЕТОВ БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСАХ:*

●* SOF TOURS*
_________________________

----------


## r2d2

> *29 июня 2013 года на НСК "Олимпийский".* 
> 
> *ОРГАНИЗОВАН АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР!*
> 
> *29 июня, Киев:* 
> 
> Стоимость проезда - *270* грн. 
> _(Одесса - Киев - Одесса)_
> 
> ...


 Дайте два плз, а то они у меня в Стамбул не доехали

----------


## d_night

> Дайте два плз, а то они у меня в Стамбул не доехали


 лучше по тел.

----------


## r2d2

> лучше по тел.


 Не не не, я ен про билеты. Нужно вояж туда-сюда  :smileflag:

----------


## @LMA

Продам два билета в Голден Фан , по себестоимости 790 грн за билет. Кого интересует пишите в личку.

----------


## Старпом Lom

Продам один билет на 29 июня в Киеве - Golden Fan Zona 790грн - может и дешевле

----------


## MSF

В большом, комфортабельном автобусе осталось 4 мес.
Подробнее    http://metalspecial.at.ua/forum/14-1373-1

----------


## Namiko1987

Добрый день! Кто-то знает будут ли автобус на концерт 19 июня в Киев??

----------


## LuFon

> Добрый день! Кто-то знает будут ли автобус на концерт *19 июня* в Киев??


 а разве *не июля*?

----------


## Namiko1987

> а разве *не июля*?


 Ой простите , июля))

----------


## MSF



----------


## Анфиса Новая

Добрый день! Присоединяюсь к вопросу по 19 июля. Не хочется изменять традиции....Озвучьте цену поездки, пожалуйста.

----------


## MSF

Для всех кто хочет с комфортом поехать на концерт *DEPECHE MODE* в Киеве 19 июля , мы предлагаем места в комфортабельном автобусе туристического класса.  Справки по тел. 0677496257/ 0939004934 (Юрий).
https://vk.com/metalspecial

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001092805567


*ГРАФИК ПОЕЗДКИ:*
1) Отправление утром, в день концерта 19 июля из Ильичёвска в 09:00. 
2) После едем в Одессу и в 10 утра забираем одесситов с "итальянского бульвара", который находится недалеко от ЖД вокзала.
3) Прибытие в Киев, к стадиону приблизительно в 16:00 -17:00 
4) Отъезд обратно после завершения концерта. 
5) Прибытие в Одессу с 5 -7 утра .
Проезд в оба конца будет составлять 550 грн. 
Деньги за проезд буду собирать до 10 июля.


*ОРГАНИЗОВАННЫЕ МНОЙ ПОЕЗДКИ :*
▲
15.04.2007 -Gamma Ray,Hatebreed,Sinister,Fleshgore,Тол (1 бус)
18.05.2007-BEHOMOTH,PAIN,Rasta (1 бус)
6-8 .08.2007 Metal Heads Mission Fest N. 8 ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
07.10.2007 -Kreator,Amorphis,Anathema,Cemetery of Scream,DVS,Hellion ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
01.12.2007 -Therion (1 бус)
29.02.2008- Overkill . Tristania, Samael, Enslaved , Devilish Impressions (1 бус)
18.05.2008 Satyricon , Devilish Impressions, Nokturnal Mortum
14.06.2008 PAUL McCARTNEY ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
4-6. 08.2008 Metal Heads Mission Fest N. 9 ( 1 автобус)
12.09.2008 Queen + Paul Rodgers ( 1 автобус)
07.12.2008 Whitesnake ( 1 автобус)
18-19.07.2009 Pro-Rock Fest ( VANHOOL + один 9 местный)
1-2.08.2009 Global Open Air 2009 (2 буса)
7.04.10 Dying Fetus (1 бус)
2-4.09.10 GLOBAL EAST FEST 2010 (1 бус)
4.12.10 Septic Flesh+Hate (1 бус)
13.03.11 SLAYER и MEGADETH - три НЕОПЛАНА (150 чел)
28.04.11 Cradle of Filth,Mandragora Scream - (1 бус)
30.10.11 In Flames, The Feding - один VANHOOL
17.02.12 Amon Amarth - (1 бус)
17.03.12 Nightwish один VANHOOL
28.03. 12 кРок у майбутнє 2012(г.Херсон) - (1 бус)
16.04.12 Judas Priest - один VANHOOL+ 1 бус
25.05.12 W.A.S.P. - (1 бус)
01.06.12 CANNIBAL CORPSE - (1 бус)
30.06.12 QUEEN, ELTON JOHN - три НЕОПЛАНА (150 чел)
25.08.12 RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS - 1 НЕОПЛАН + 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
29.08.12 KORN -1 НЕОПЛАН
01.09.12 Фестиваль "кРок у майбутнє", Херсон -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
08.09.12 Gasoline Fest: U.D.O., Within Temptation, Coroner, Mike Terrana,MORTON - 1 НЕОПЛАН
02.10.12 BEHEMOTH -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
13.11.12 ACCEPT - 1 НЕОПЛАН
20.11.12 CRADLE OF FILTH, ROTTING CHRIST, GOD SEED -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
20 .12.12 MARILYN MANSON - 1 НЕОПЛАН
08.03.13 KREATOR - 1 НЕОПЛАН
15.04.13 DORO - 1 НЕОПЛАН
28.05.13 GAMMA RAY/HELLOWEEN - 1 НЕОПЛАН
30.05.13 THE OFFSPRING - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
15.06.13 BLACKMORE'S NIGHT - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
29.06.13 DEPECHE MODE - 1 НЕОПЛАН
04.10.13 AMON AMARTH -1 НЕОПЛАН
19.10.13 RAGE -1 НЕОПЛАН
05.12.13 ACCEPT -1 НЕОПЛАН
26-28.06.15 KAVARNA ROCK FEST, Болгария -1 НЕОПЛАН
02.12.15 KREATOR - 1 VANHOLL (47 мест)
22.05.16 NIGHTWISH - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
06.07.16 U-PARK FESTIVAL: RHCP, THE HARDKISS etc.-1 НЕОПЛАН
29-31.07.16 СAMF Open Air 2016 - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
21.09.16 SUICIDAL ANGELS - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
25.03.17 SODOM -1 НЕОПЛАН

----------


## SFU

Куплю билеты на концерт *Depeche Mode* в Platinum Fan!
Предложения в личку!

----------


## e341

Тоже куплю !
Не обязательно фанзона

----------


## Lola_22

И мне! И мне билетик!!!!!!!

----------


## MSF

В КОМФОРТАБЕЛЬНОМ АВТОБУСЕ ОСТАЛОСЬ ЕЩЁ 14 СВОБОДНЫХ МЕСТ ! 
Информация для одесситов и ильичёвцев желающих составить компанию и посетить концерт легендарных DEPECHE MODE . Бронировать места в автобусе можно и нужно по тел. 0677496257/ 0939004934 (Юрий).
ГРАФИК ПОЕЗДКИ: 
1) Отправление утром, в день концерта 19 июля из Ильичёвска в 09:00. 
2) После едем в Одессу и в 10 утра забираем одесситов с "итальянского бульвара", который находится недалеко от ЖД вокзала. 
3) Прибытие в Киев, к стадиону приблизительно в 16:00 -17:00 
4) Отъезд обратно,(±) через час , после завершения концерта. 
5) Прибытие в Одессу с 5 -6 утра . 
Проезд в оба конца будет составлять 550 грн.

----------

